# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հավատում աստծո գոյությանը

## Karlen1980

Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը: Ես ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչու է այդպես

----------


## յոգի

> Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը: Յես ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչու է այդպես


Որովհետև դա բնական է... 
Երեխան, որը կորցրել է հորը, կամ մոռացել է Նրան,  երբեք չի տեսել, բայց հավատում է, որ Նա գոյություն ունի և Նա միշտ մեզ հետ է... պարզապես պետք է վերահաստատել կապը Աստծու հետ...
Եվ եթե Նա չլիներ ապա մենք էլ չեինք լինի...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Vook (01.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

*երկու փոքրիկի երկխոսություն մոր որովայնում*

 :Sad: 1. Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ  ծնվելուց հետո կյանք կա։
 :Smile: 2. Այո՛ իհարկե,  բոլորին է հայտնի, որ ծննդից հետո կյանք կա։ Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի դառնանք բավականաչափ ուժեղ և պատրաստ լինենք նրան ինչը սպասվում է մեզ ապագայում։
 :Sad: 1.Դա հիմարություն է.ոչ մի կյանք էլ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ ծննդից հետո։Դու կարո՞ղ ես  պատկերացնել, թէ ի՞նչ կերպ է լինելու այդ կյանքը։
 :Smile: 2. ես չգիտեմ բոլոր մանրամասնությունները,  բայց հավատում եմ, որ այնտեղ  կլինի ավելի լուսավոր  և որ մենք  հնարավոր է ինքնույն կքայլենք և ինքնուրույն կսնվենք։
 :Sad: 1.[/b]Ինչպիսի անհեթեթություն, անկարելի է  որ մենք ինքնուրույն քայլենք և  սնվենք ։Դա լիովին ծիծաղելի է։  Մենք ունենք պորտալար,  որը մեզ սնում է ։Ուզում եմ քեզ ասել .՝ անհնար է,  որ գոյություն ունենա ետծննդյան կյանք,որովհետև մեր կյանքը պորտալարից է կախված և շատ կարճ է։
 :Smile: 2.ես վստահ եմ, որ դա հնարավոր է ։Ուղղակի ամեն ինչ կլինի փոքր ինչ այլ կերպ ։
Դա դժվար չէ պատկերացնել։
 :Sad: 1. Բայց չէ՞ որ այնտեղից երբեք ոչ ոք չի վերադարձել ։Կյանքն ուղղակի վերջանում է ծննդով ։և ընդհանրապես.  կյանքը դա մի մեծ տառապանք է  մթության մեջ։
 :Smile: 2. Ոչ ոչ, ես հաստատ չգիտեմ, թէ  ինչպի տեսք ունի  կյանքը ծնունդից հետո, բայց ամեն դեպքում, մենք կտեսնենք  մայրիկին և նա հոգ կտանի մեր մասին։
 :Sad: 1.Մայրիկի՞ն ։Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ կա մայրիկ։և որտե՞ղ է նա գտնվում։
 :Smile: 2.Նա ամենուր մեր շուրջն է, մենք նրա մեջ ենք գոյատևում և նրա շնորհիվ ենք շարժվում ու ապրում,  առանց նրա մենք ուղղակի չենք կարող գոյություն ունենալ։
 :Sad: 1.Անհեթեթություն է։ես ոչ մի մայրիկ էլ չեմ տեսել և ակնհայտ է, որ նա ուղղակի չկա։
 :Smile: 2.Չեմ կարող քեզ համաձայնել ։Չէ՞ որ հաճախ,  երբ շուրջդ ամեն ինչ լռում է, կարելի է լսել, թէ ինչպես է  նա երգում և զգալ՝ թէ ինչպես է շոյում մեր աշխարհը։

----------

Albus (04.03.2010), Ariadna (02.03.2010), E-la Via (02.03.2010), h.s. (06.03.2010), Legolas (04.03.2010), Mariam1556 (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (01.03.2010), min-mak (09.04.2010), razmik21 (13.03.2010), Sagittarius (14.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), zanazan (04.03.2010), Արծիվ (10.03.2010), Դատարկություն (02.03.2010), Երկնային (12.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.03.2010), Լուսիանա (01.03.2010), յոգի (01.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Չափազանց հետաքրքիր երկխոսություն ա!!!
Կարելի է իմանալ ով է հեղինակը???
Հետաքրքիր ձև եք ընտրել ապացույց բերելու համար!!!

----------

Gayl (01.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Կարելի է իմանալ ով է հեղինակը??


http://homeofsky.ucoz.ru/

----------

Mark Pauler (01.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը: Ես ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչու է այդպես


Կարծում եմ այսօրվա ու նախկին ժամանակների մեջ տարբերություն չկա: Ուղղակի հիմա, ի տարբերություն կոմունիստական 70 տարների ամոթ չի արտահայտվելը:
Իսկ թե ինչու են հավատում - իհարկե բարդ է միանշանակ ասել: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ ա ոչ թե մարդու բառերն ու կարծիքը լսել, այլ հասկանալ դիմացինի անկեղծության աստիճանը այդ հարցում:

----------

յոգի (01.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հավատում աստծու գոյությանը


Տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձևի են հասկանում և հավատում Աստծուն, նայած ինչքան է մարդ հեռացել Աստծուց...
Մարդ ինչքան խրվում է նյութական գոյատևման պայքարի մեջ այդքան հեռանում և մոռանում է Աստծուն, բայց միևնույնն է, ենթագիտակցության տակ մնում է մի ««բան»», որ մի Բան կա, որ հիմա մենք չենք գիտակցում, (ժամանակ չկա) բայց կգա մի ժամանակ, որ կգիտակցենք...
Որովհետև Աստված ամեն տեղ է և ամեն ինչի մեջ է և Նա ինքը թույլ չի տալիս ապրող էակին մոռանալ Իրեն...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (01.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այս արտահայտությանը
"Իմ աստվածը իմ խիղճն է, դա էլ ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ աստված իմ մեջ է, աստված բոլորի մեջ է":

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), յոգի (01.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այս արտահայտությանը
> "Իմ աստվածը իմ խիղճն է, դա էլ ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ աստված իմ մեջ է, աստված բոլորի մեջ է":


Այս հասկացողության մեջ խորը իմաստ կա, իրականում ««Խիղճ»» հասկացողությունը դա վերաբերվում է Աստծուն: Դա գալիս է հնուց...
Յոգայի ուսմունքի մեջ դա համարվում է ««Բհագավան, Պարամ Ատմա և Բրահման»» Բհագավանը դա Գերագույնն է, Աստված, Պարամ Ատման դա Գեր Հոգին կամ Աստծո մարմնացումը, որը գտնվում է բոլոր ապրող էյությունների սրտի մեջ, Հոգու կողքին և Նա է ուղղություն տալիս ապրող էակին, հոգուն, որը Բրահման է կոչվում...
Այս նույն իմաստությանը կարելի է հանդիպել Քրիստոնեության մեջ, որը համարվում է Սուրբ Երրորդություն, այսինքը Հայր Աստված, որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի:
Հայր Աստված դա Բհագավանն է, Սուրբ Հոգին դա Գեր Հոգին, իսկ Որդին դա Բրահման, մենք բոլորս...
Խիղճ հասկացողությունը դա հենց Գեր Հոգին է, որը միշտ հուշում է Հոգուն, որ այս կամ այն գործողությունը դաժան է... իսկ այն մարդիկ, որոնք կորցրել են իրենց մարդկային բանականությունը, Խղճի ձայնին հաշվի տակ չեն էլ առնում, դրանց ասում են խիղճը կորցրած...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (01.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետաքրքիր էր!!!
Յոգաի ուսմունքին ծամոթ չեմ, բայց այս տողերը, որ գրել եմ պատահական չեին: Փորձում եմ ապրել այդպես - ԸՍՏ ԻՄ ԽՂՃԻ ԹԵԼԱԴՐԱՆՔԻ: 
Իսկ իչնչպես եք մեկնաբանում հետևյալ բառերը???
"Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր կերպարանքով": (Կներեք, եթե տառացի չի գրված):
Հարցս էլի պատահական չի:
Ես այս բառերի սեփական մեկնաբանությունն ունեմ, որը տարբերվում է...
Հետաքրքիր կլինի տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքներ լսել, վերջում էլ ես իմ մեկնաբանությունը կասեմ:

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետաքրքիր էր!!!
Յոգաի ուսմունքին ծամոթ չեմ, բայց այս տողերը, որ գրել եմ պատահական չեին: Փորձում եմ ապրել այդպես - ԸՍՏ ԻՄ ԽՂՃԻ ԹԵԼԱԴՐԱՆՔԻ: 
Իսկ իչնչպես եք մեկնաբանում հետևյալ բառերը???
"Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր կերպարանքով": (Կներեք, եթե տառացի չի գրված):
Հարցս էլի պատահական չի:
Ես այս բառերի սեփական մեկնաբանությունն ունեմ, որը տարբերվում է...
Հետաքրքիր կլինի տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքներ լսել, վերջում էլ ես իմ մեկնաբանությունը կասեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը: Ես ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչու է այդպես


Մարդիկ հավատում են Աստծուն, որովհետև հեշտ է հավատքով ապրելը. անհաջողության դեպքում չեն մտածում, երևի չեն էլ ուզում մտածել, որ իրենք չկարողացան իրենց նպատակին հասնել, իրենք թույլ գտնվեցին, և այդ ամենը վերագրում են Աստծուն, թե՝ ուրեմն Աստված այդպես էր կամենում: Սա շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական առավելություն է աթեիստների հանդեպ, որոնք ամեն ինչում իրենց հույսը իրենց վրա են դնում, եթե պարտվում են, ապա ասում են՝ կյանքը անարդար է, հաճախ հուսահատվում են, զինաթափ լինում... բայց չեն ասում՝ ոչինչ, ուրեմն բարին դա էր, Աստված այդպես էր ուզում: Աստծուն հավատում են՝ հավերժական կյանքի ակնկալիքով. այսինքն՝ մարդու համար դժվար է համակերպվել, որ օրերից մի օր ինքը այլևս չի տեսնելու այս հիասքանչ աշխարհը, չի տեսնելու իր ընտանիքը, ընկերներին... ու հավատում է, որ կյանքից հետո ուրիշ կյանք էլ կա՝ ավելի լուսավոր ու երջանիկ: Աստծուն հավատում են նաև այն մարդիկ, որոնք ուղղակի ի վիճակի չեն սեփական որոշումներով շարժվել, գտնել կյանքի սեփական ճանապարհը, և ամեն տեղ վկայակոչում են Աստծուն:

Նաև մեջբերված դիալոգը... շատ հետաքրքիր էր, իհարկե, բայց եթե արդեն խոսում են, որ գնում են դեպի կյանք, ապա այն չի կարող գոյություն չունենալ: Կյանքը կա, երբ մահը չկա, իսկ մահը կա, երբ կյանքը չկա: Ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ հավատում են, թե մահը նոր կյանքի սկիզբն է :Xeloq: :

----------

VisTolog (02.03.2010), յոգի (02.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (02.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ինչպես եք վերաբերվում այս արտահայտությանը
> "Իմ աստվածը իմ խիղճն է, դա էլ ապացույցն է այն բանի, որ աստված իմ մեջ է, աստված բոլորի մեջ է":


Խիստ սխալ է ասելՙ ես իմ աստվածն ունեմ՚(ասես սեփականաշնորհել են Աստծուն) կամ ՙԱստված իմ խիղճն է՚ Այո՛ խիղճը Աստծո կողմից տրված զգազում է ։Սակայն ասել, որ իմ խիղճը իմ աստվածն է, աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից ՝չի կարելի։

----------

Արծիվ (10.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Հետաքրքիր էր!!!
> Յոգաի ուսմունքին ծամոթ չեմ, բայց այս տողերը, որ գրել եմ պատահական չեին: Փորձում եմ ապրել այդպես - ԸՍՏ ԻՄ ԽՂՃԻ ԹԵԼԱԴՐԱՆՔԻ:


Պողոս առաքյալը իր թղթերում գրում է ՙսակայն այն մարդիկ որոնք  չլսեցին Աստծո պատվիրանքները պետք է դատվեն ըստ իրենց  սրտի խղճմտանքի՚։
 Միայն թէ նորից կրկնեմ որ՝  եթե ընդհանրապես չեն լսել Աստծո մասին ։Նման մարդկանց  ՝Հայաստանում օրինակ չեմ պատկերացնում։
Իսկ իչնչպես եք մեկնաբանում հետևյալ բառերը???


> "Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր կերպարանքով": (Կներեք, եթե տառացի չի գրված):
> Հարցս էլի պատահական չի:
> Ես այս բառերի սեփական մեկնաբանությունն ունեմ, որը տարբերվում է...
> Հետաքրքիր կլինի տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքներ լսել, վերջում էլ ես իմ մեկնաբանությունը կասեմ:


Կերպարանքը առանք Աստծուց, որ ազատ կամքով ենք ստեղծված՝Ադամի նախատիպով։ իսկ նմանությունը պետք է ձեռք բերենք Քրիստոսով։

----------


## Rhayader

Իրենց գոյության առաջին փուլում աստվածներն մարդկանց հավաքական ենթագիտակցության անհատականացումներ են: Մարդիկ հավատում են աստվածներին, որովհետև աստվածներն արտահայտում են իրենց կամքը: Սրանք երիտասարդ աստվածներ են:
Իրենց գոյության երկրորդ փուլում աստվածները մարդկային հասարակության իշխող ուժերի գրոտեսկային պատկերներ են առնում իրենց մեջ: Մարդիկ հավատում են աստվածներին, որովհետև վախենում են նրանցից: Սրանք հասուն աստվածներ են:
Իրենց գոյության երրորդ փուլում աստվածները քաղաքակրթությունների, ժողովուրդների ու մշակույթների անցյալն են: Մարդիկ հավատում են նրանց, քանի որ վախենում են առաջ գնալ: Սրանք ծեր աստվածներ են:
Կարծում եմ՝ սպառիչ պատասխանեցի հարցին:
Ու եթե քրիստոնյաները հիմա համոզվածությամբ պնդեն, թե իրենց աստվածն է միակ ճշմարիտ աստվածը, ես կասեմ, որ կրիշնաիտներն էլ են նույնը նույն համոզվածությամբ պնդում. նաև մահմեդականները, նաև աֆրիկյան բուշմենների ցեղերը, նաև փողի ու միջազգային շուկայի երկրպագողները: Սատանայապաշտն էլ կասի՝ միակ ճշմարտությունն ու զորությունը Սատանան է:
Բոլորը՝ նույն համոզվածությամբ: Բոլորդ էլ ճիշտ եք: Բոլորդ էլ սխալ եք: Այս ամենն ընդամենը կոնտեքստի հարց է:

----------

Արևածագ (04.03.2010), Հայկօ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Karlen1980

Ինչ մեկնաբանություն տալ մի արտահայտության, որը գրվածա չգիտես թե ում կողմից:Գրվածա մի գրքի մեջ որտեղ ոչ մի բառ ապացուցված չի, բայց ամբողջ ժողովուրդը հավատումա ետ գրքին այնպես կարծես իրանց աջքի առաջ տեղի ունենա այն ամենը ինչ գրվածա այնտեղ:Մարդը անկախ իրենից հավատումա նրան ինչին հավատում են իր կողքինները, վախենումա արտահայտել իր սեփական կարծիքը:Այսօր եկեղեցին դարձելա բիզնես, ու դրա մասին ոչ ոք տեղյակ չի, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում ետ փաստը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչ մեկնաբանություն տալ մի արտահայտության, որը գրվածա չգիտես թե ում կողմից:Գրվածա մի գրքի մեջ որտեղ ոչ մի բառ ապացուցված չի, բայց ամբողջ ժողովուրդը հավատումա ետ գրքին այնպես կարծես իրանց աջքի առաջ տեղի ունենա այն ամենը ինչ գրվածա այնտեղ:Մարդը անկախ իրենից հավատումա նրան ինչին հավատում են իր կողքինները, վախենումա արտահայտել իր սեփական կարծիքը:Այսօր եկեղեցին դարձելա բիզնես, ու դրա մասին ոչ ոք տեղյակ չի, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում ետ փաստը:


Որովհետև ինչին հավատաս, էդ էլ քո կոնտեքստում ճիշտ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

Որովհետև եթե աստծուն հավատում ես, ավելի հեշտ ու հանգիստ ես ապրում:

----------


## Karlen1980

> Որովհետև եթե աստծուն հավատում ես, ավելի հեշտ ու հանգիստ ես ապրում:


Ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց չի կարելի որ մարդ ինքն իրեն խաբի անընդհատ:չի կարելի մարդկանց քարոզել, համոզել մի բան որը ապացուցված չի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես համաձայն եմ քո հետ, բայց չի կարելի որ մարդ ինքն իրեն խաբի անընդհատ:չի կարելի մարդկանց քարոզել, համոզել մի բան որը ապացուցված չի:


Ով հավատում է, իր համար ապացուցված է, ով չի հավատում իր համար ապացուցված չի:

----------

Yevuk (03.03.2010), Հարդ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Karlen1980

> Ով հավատում է, իր համար ապացուցված է, ով չի հավատում իր համար ապացուցված չի:


քո ասածը լուրջ չի: մի բանը պետքա սկզբից ապացուցել հետո նոր հավատալ, իսկ դու ասում ես սկզբից հավատանք հետո նոր կամ կապացուցվի կամել չէ

----------


## VisTolog

> Որովհետև եթե աստծուն հավատում ես, ավելի հեշտ ու հանգիստ ես ապրում:


Աստված ընդամենը պատրա՞նք :Think:  մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար:

----------


## VisTolog

> Որովհետև եթե աստծուն հավատում ես, ավելի հեշտ ու հանգիստ ես ապրում:


Աստված ընդամենը պատրա՞նք :Think:  մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար:

----------


## Agni

Ես կարծում եմ, եթե քննարկվում է զուտ Աստծուն հավատալու գաղափարը, ապա ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի կրոնի բաժին տեղափոխվեր թեման… Եթե թեման այստեղ է, ես ավելի հավատքի մասին կարտահայտվեմ…Կարծում եմ դա ներքին պահանջմունք է ունենալ հավատ, անկախ նրանից կլինի Աստված կամ հավատ դեպի գերբնական, տիեզերական որևէ երևույթի նկատմաբ… Մի ուժ, որը ի վերուստ կօգնի մեզ լինելու ուժեղ, կիսվելու մեր երազանքներով ու նպատակներով ու հավատալով, որ նա մեզ կօգնի… "Ես մենակ չեմ, նա ինձ հետ է" գաղափարն է այստեղ…

----------

Vook (02.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), Դատարկություն (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես կարծում եմ, եթե քննարկվում է զուտ Աստծուն հավատալու գաղափարը, ապա ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի կրոնի բաժին տեղափոխվեր թեման… Եթե թեման այստեղ է, ես ավելի հավատքի մասին կարտահայտվեմ…Կարծում եմ դա ներքին պահանջմունք է ունենալ հավատ, անկախ նրանից կլինի Աստված կամ հավատ դեպի գերբնական, տիեզերական որևէ երևույթի նկատմաբ… Մի ուժ, որը ի վերուստ կօգնի մեզ լինելու ուժեղ, կիսվելու մեր երազանքներով ու նպատակներով ու հավատալով, որ նա մեզ կօգնի… "Ես մենակ չեմ, նա ինձ հետ է" գաղափարն է այստեղ…


Դու մենակ ես, քո աստվածներն էլ դու ես)

----------

VisTolog (02.03.2010), Հայկօ (02.03.2010)

----------


## Karlen1980

> Ես կարծում եմ, եթե քննարկվում է զուտ Աստծուն հավատալու գաղափարը, ապա ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի կրոնի բաժին տեղափոխվեր թեման… Եթե թեման այստեղ է, ես ավելի հավատքի մասին կարտահայտվեմ…Կարծում եմ դա ներքին պահանջմունք է ունենալ հավատ, անկախ նրանից կլինի Աստված կամ հավատ դեպի գերբնական, տիեզերական որևէ երևույթի նկատմաբ… Մի ուժ, որը ի վերուստ կօգնի մեզ լինելու ուժեղ, կիսվելու մեր երազանքներով ու նպատակներով ու հավատալով, որ նա մեզ կօգնի… "Ես մենակ չեմ, նա ինձ հետ է" գաղափարն է այստեղ…


կրոնի բաժին մտնում են հավատացյալները, իսկ նրանց հետ լուրջ խոսալ հնարավոր չի, նրանց ինչել ասես մեկա իրանցնեն առաջ տանելու:իսկ ես ուզում եմ որ թեման շոշափվի որպես մարդու հոգեբանություն

----------

յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## Karlen1980

> Աստված ընդամենը պատրա՞նք մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար:


Այո, աստված ընդամենը պատրանք է մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար

----------


## Agni

> Դու մենակ ես, քո աստվածներն էլ դու ես)


Դա դու ես էդպես մտածում, իսկ հավատող մարդը այդպես չի մտածում…

----------

Rhayader (02.03.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> քո ասածը լուրջ չի: մի բանը պետքա սկզբից ապացուցել հետո նոր հավատալ, իսկ դու ասում ես սկզբից հավատանք հետո նոր կամ կապացուցվի կամել չէ


Խնդիրը էն ա, որ ցանկացած բան ապացուցելու համար, պետք ա նախ ինչ-որ այլ բանի հավատալ: Գիտական տերմիններով ասած, ցանկացած տեսություն հիմնված ա որոշակի աքսիոմների վրա, որոնք ընդունվում են որպես ճշմարտություն ու չեն քննարկվում: Հետո նոր այդ աքսիոմներին հավատալով, ապացուցում են նոր բաներ: Հետևաբար, ցանկացած բան շրջապատող աշխարհի հետ կապված իր հիմքում ունի կույր հավատ: Օրինակ, որպեսզի կարողանանք ապացուցել, որ ցանկացած մարմին օժտված է կշիռով, պետք ա "հավատանք", որ Նյուտոնի տիեզերական ձգողության օրենքը ճիշտ ա: Իսկ այդ օրենքի ճշտությունը ոչ մեկը տեսականորեն չի ապացուցել ու այն հիմնված ա ուղղակի փորձերի վրա:
Հուսով եմ հասկանալի բացատրեցի, որ իրականում նախ ինչ-որ բանի հավատում են, հետո ինչ-որ բան ապացուցում:  :Wink: 
Հիմա նույն գիտական տերմիններով խոսելով, աստված մի գաղափար է, մտացածին օբյեկտ, որը մարդկանց կողմից ներմուծված ա դատողություններ ու պնդումներ անելու համար: Դա աբստրակցիա է ուղղակի: Ինչպես որ աբստրակցիա է ֆիզիկայում օրինակ էլեկտրական դաշտի հասկացությունը: Դրա գոյությունը ոչ թե ապացուցում են այլ ուղղակի ընդունում են:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (02.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Աստծու հանդեպ հավատն էլ չլիներ, վապշե կգժվեինք էս անտերության մեջ, գոնե էլի մեզ հույս ենք ներշնչում:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հետաքրքիր ա: Թեման բացել է մի մարդ, ով բացահայտ աթեիստական մտքեր է արտահայտում!!!
Karlen 1980  դւ ով ես մասնագիտությամբ???
Եկեղեցական *որոշ* լկտիություններից (չեմ վախենում այդ բառն ասելուց)  էլ բավական տեղյակ եմ: Անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել մի ստոր քահանաի փողային մեկնաբանությունների:
Բայց ոչ դա և ոչ էլ մի ուրիշ հանգամանք չի ստիպի ինձ արհամարել կրոնն ու աստծու գոյության փաստը:

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Vook (02.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.03.2010), յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Դու մենակ ես, քո աստվածներն էլ դու ես)


Շատ դեպրեսիվ ա հնչում:
Գուցե դու քեզ մենակ ես զգում Rhayader, բայց կան AGNI-ի նման մարդիկ, որ կարողանում են իսկապես տեսնեն ու զգան իրենց շուրջ տեղի ունեցող հրաշքները:
Ես քեզ կարող եմ 1000-ից ավել հարցեր տամ, որոնց դու չես կարող բացատրություն տալ հիմնվելով մենակ գիտության վրա: Ու դրանք կարող են լինել ամենահասարակից մինչև ամենաբարդ հարցերը:
Ժամանակակից բնական գիտությունների մեջ, ամենամեծ հեղինակությունները հավատացել են աստծուն: Դա պատահական չի!!!

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2010), E-la Via (02.03.2010), Vook (02.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (11.03.2010), յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Իսկ իչնչպես եք մեկնաբանում հետևյալ բառերը???
> "Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր կերպարանքով":


Չի կարելի աստծուն այն աստիճան մարմնավորել, որ արտաքին  նմանությունը հասկացվի:
Իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն մարդը կարող է մի բանով միայն մոտենալ... նմանվել... Դա ստեղծելու ընդունակությունն ա:
Մենք ինչ գիտենք Աստծո մասին, բացի այն բանից որ նա *"ստեղծել է"* - ոչինչ: 
կարծում եմ ցանկացած ստեղծագործող, նորը ստեղծող մարդ մոտենում է աստծու կերպարին:
Ի վերջո ում անուններն են մնում պատմության մեջ, որ միշտ հարգանքով ու սիրով ենք հիշում - նկարիչների,  բանաստեղծների, կոմպոզիտորների, գյուտարար գիտնականների, շենացնող թագավորների.......
Հիշեք որտեղ են օգտագործվում հիմնականում "Աստվածացնել" և "Աստվածային" բառերը!!!

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Այսինքն, եթե ամեն բան ստանա իր հիմնավոր բացատրությունը, էլ կարիք չի լինի աստծուն հավատալ  :Think:  որովհետև մեծ մասը անբացատրելի երևույթներն են համարում աստծո գոյության փաստ  :Pardon:

----------

Gayl (03.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Խիստ սխալ է ասելՙ ես իմ աստվածն ունեմ՚(ասես սեփականաշնորհել են Աստծուն) կամ ՙԱստված իմ խիղճն է՚ Այո՛ խիղճը Աստծո կողմից տրված զգազում է ։Սակայն ասել, որ իմ խիղճը իմ աստվածն է, աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից ՝չի կարելի։


Որտեղ՞է գրված թե ««ես իմ աստվածն ունեմ»», որ սխալ էս համարում դա... Ին՞չ աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից...
Միակողմանի չի կարելի նայել...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (02.03.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Այսինքն, եթե ամեն բան ստանա իր հիմնավոր բացատրությունը, էլ կարիք չի լինի աստծուն հավատալ  որովհետև մեծ մասը անբացատրելի երևույթներն են համարում աստծո գոյության փաստ


Ոնց որ եթե էսօր Ֆերմայի մեծ թեորեմը չեն կարում ապացուցեն ուրեմն աստված կա, բայց որ վաղը ապացուցեն էլ աստված չի լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ դեպրեսիվ ա հնչում:
> Գուցե դու քեզ մենակ ես զգում Rhayader, բայց կան AGNI-ի նման մարդիկ, որ կարողանում են իսկապես տեսնեն ու զգան իրենց շուրջ տեղի ունեցող հրաշքները:
> Ես քեզ կարող եմ 1000-ից ավել հարցեր տամ, որոնց դու չես կարող բացատրություն տալ հիմնվելով մենակ գիտության վրա: Ու դրանք կարող են լինել ամենահասարակից մինչև ամենաբարդ հարցերը:
> Ժամանակակից բնական գիտությունների մեջ, ամենամեծ հեղինակությունները հավատացել են աստծուն: Դա պատահական չի!!!


Ես այդ ամենը չեմ ժխտում: Պարզապես, իմ պատկերացմամբ, այդ ամենը մարդկային գիտակցության ու օբյեկտիվ իրականության կոլլեկտիվ ընկալման արդյունք է: Ավելի մանրամասն գրել եմ իմ «Ножницы Мойр: восприятие мира» փիլիսոփայական տեքստում:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Այսինքն, եթե ամեն բան ստանա իր հիմնավոր բացատրությունը, էլ կարիք չի լինի աստծուն հավատալ  որովհետև մեծ մասը անբացատրելի երևույթներն են համարում աստծո գոյության փաստ


Այսինքն եթե ամեն բան ստանա իր բացատրությունը, ինչը անհնար է, որովհետև կառաջանան նոր հարցեր, բայց եթե այնուամենայնիվ դա լինի էլ, Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելը իմաստ չի ունենա:
Հիմա էլ կան շատ բացահայտված հարցեր, որոնք ներկայումս էլ թերուս մի ստվար զանգվածի կողմից գերբնական են համարվում, շատ սեկտաների տականք ղեկավարներ էլ առիթից օգտվում են
Պատկերացրեք, որ մենք էլ ժամանակի կամ մի ուրիշ պատճառով, որոշ հարցերին թվաբանական տեսքով բացատրություն չունենք ու գիտակցում ենք, որ խնդրի լուծումը կա: Դա ինչ կապ ունի մեր խղճի կամ աստծու հետ: Սա այն հարցն ա, որ չի կարելի միայն նյութական տեսանկյունից նայել:

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Իրենց գոյության առաջին փուլում աստվածներն մարդկանց հավաքական ենթագիտակցության անհատականացումներ են: Մարդիկ հավատում են աստվածներին, որովհետև աստվածներն արտահայտում են իրենց կամքը: Սրանք երիտասարդ աստվածներ են:
> Իրենց գոյության երկրորդ փուլում աստվածները մարդկային հասարակության իշխող ուժերի գրոտեսկային պատկերներ են առնում իրենց մեջ: Մարդիկ հավատում են աստվածներին, որովհետև վախենում են նրանցից: Սրանք հասուն աստվածներ են:


 Ահա

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (02.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Խիստ սխալ է ասելՙ ես իմ աստվածն ունեմ՚(ասես սեփականաշնորհել են Աստծուն) կամ ՙԱստված իմ խիղճն է՚ Այո՛ խիղճը Աստծո կողմից տրված զգազում է ։Սակայն ասել, որ իմ խիղճը իմ աստվածն է, աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից ՝չի կարելի։


Չգիտեմ ինչի համար են մարդիկ բառախաղի մեջ մտնում ու գրածս բառերի իմաստը աղավաղում: 
Եկեք սկզբի համար հասկանանք, որ "Աստված" դա ինչ որ եզակի ու հազվագյուտ նյութական իր չի, որ սեփականացնեմ, դնեմ գրպանս ու թաքուն պահեմ բոլորից: 
Vook - Երբ որ ազատվես Հոգևորը նյութապես ընկալելու սխալ պատկերացումներից, էն ժամանակ էլ կքննադատես այդ տողերը:

----------

յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Այսինքն, եթե ամեն բան ստանա իր հիմնավոր բացատրությունը, էլ կարիք չի լինի աստծուն հավատալ  որովհետև մեծ մասը անբացատրելի երևույթներն են համարում աստծո գոյության փաստ


Որովհետև չեն հանդիպել իրական բացատրության... հակառակը հիմնավոր բացատրության դեպքում ոչ թե էլ կարիք չի լինի աստծուն հավատալ, այլ Աստծուն ճանաչելուց հետո հավատը կորցնում է իմաստը... հավատը դա թեորյա է, իսկ ճանաչելը դա արդեն հաստատված իրականություն է...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010), Mark Pauler (02.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Որտեղ՞է գրված թե ««ես իմ աստվածն ունեմ»», որ սխալ էս համարում դա... Ին՞չ աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից...
> Միակողմանի չի կարելի նայել...


 Աստված իմ խիղճն է արտահայտումը  խիստ զուգահեռ է    ՙես ի՛մ աստվածն ունեմ ՚  արտահայտմանը։
եթե հարկ լինի կարող ենք ավելի մանրանալ։

----------


## յոգի

> Այո, աստված ընդամենը պատրանք է մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար





> VisTolog-ի խոսքերից  
> Աստված ընդամենը պատրա՞նք մարդու կյանքը հեշտացնելու համար:


Դա միգուցե ձեր համար և ձեր նման մտածողների համար է այդպես... և ինչ ձեր կյանքը հեշտացել է՞...
Չի կարելի է ընդանուր հայտարարություն անել թե դա այդպես է... Քրիստոսը Աստծու նվիրյալն էր, հեշտ էր՞ Նրա կյանքը...

----------

E-la Via (02.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Չգիտեմ ինչի համար են մարդիկ բառախաղի մեջ մտնում ու գրածս բառերի իմաստը աղավաղում: 
> Եկեք սկզբի համար հասկանանք, որ "Աստված" դա ինչ որ եզակի ու հազվագյուտ նյութական իր չի, որ սեփականացնեմ, դնեմ գրպանս ու թաքուն պահեմ բոլորից: 
> Vook - Երբ որ ազատվես Հոգևորը նյութապես ընկալելու սխալ պատկերացումներից, էն ժամանակ էլ կքննադատես այդ տողերը:


ես ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ագրեսիաիդ պատճառը բարեկամ։ :Shok: Այսինքն,   ի՞նչը քննադատեցի,   կամ ի՞նչն եմ սխալ ընկալում,  կամ  որտեղի՞ց իմացար,  որ հոգևորը նյութականից չեմ տարբերում։ 
Դու հարց էիր տվել ես էլ պատասխանել էի ։Չպատասխանե՞ի։Մի հատ վերից վար նորից կարդա թեման կարող է տարբերես։

----------


## VisTolog

> Դա միգուցե ձեր համար և ձեր նման մտածողների համար է այդպես...* և ինչ ձեր կյանքը հեշտացել է՞...*
> Չի կարելի է ընդանուր հայտարարություն անել թե դա այդպես է... Քրիստոսը Աստծու նվիրյալն էր, *հեշտ էր՞ Նրա կյանքը...*


 Իսկ կասե՞ս, եթե ես աստծուն հավատամ, իմ կյանքը ինչո՞վ կհեշտանա   :Think: 
Ըստ մեզ հասած տեղեկությունների՝ ոչ: 

Ափսոս, որ ինքը լավ չի ապրել... :Pardon:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Աստված իմ խիղճն է արտահայտումը  խիստ զուգահեռ է    ՙես ի՛մ աստվածն ունեմ ՚  արտահայտմանը։
> եթե հարկ լինի կարող ենք ավելի մանրանալ։


Էլի բառախաղի մեջ ես մտնւմ!!!
Էտ արտահայտոըթյունը - "ԻՄ ԽԻՂՃՆ ԻՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾՆ Է" ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ այդ բառերն ասող մարդը գտնում է, թե իր խիղճը մաքուր է և ինքը առաջին հերթին պատասխանատու է իր խղճի առաջ, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվում է աստվածավախությամբ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչա աստվածները ծաղիկներ են՞ որ պետք է հասունանան... հեչ կրոնագետի բան չի ասածներտ...


Կրոնագիտության մեջ կա կրոնի էվոլյուցիա հասկացություն: Որի տեսանկյունից, այո, աստվածներին կարելի է ինչ-որ առումով համեմատել ծաղիկների հետ: Հաշվի առ, որ ես կրոնն ուսումնասիրում եմ որպես հասարակական, հոգեբանական ու մշակութային երևույթ, միանգամից ֆիքսելով տվյալ կրոնի դոգմայի սուբյեկտիվությունն ու կոնտեքստայնությունը:



> Կարծել կարող էս, դա քո խնդիրն է, բայց սպառիչ պատասխան՞ ... շատ հեռու է...


Պատասխանս միանշանակորեն սպառիչ էր, քանի որ ես սպառիչ արտահայտեցի իմ տեսանկյունը հարցի շուրջ: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ առավել ևս դու, չենք կարող հավակնել միանշանակ լուծում տալ նման բարդ խնդրին, քանի որ բավարար չափով ուսումնասիրողական աշխատանք անց չի կացված: Մենք կարող ենք միայն կարծիքներ ունենալ, իսկ այդ կոնտեքստում սպառիչ պատասխանը տեսանկյունի սպառիչ արտահայտում է նշանակում:



> Ով որ պնդում է թե իրենց Աստվածն է ««միակ ճշմարիտ»» աստվածը, ապա դա ցույց է տալիս նրանց էգոիստությունը և տգիտությունը... ծիծաղելի է ««իմ աստվածն»» է միակը... այս արտահայտությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ թե ««աստվածն»» է միակը, այլ այդ ասողն է ««միակը»», որովհետև ««Ինքն»» է այդ ասում և ««Ինքն»» է միակ ճշմարտությունը...


Էգոիստությունն ու տգիտությու՞նը: Ոչ: Այդ մարդն ընդամենը հետևում է իր կրոնի դոգմային: Գրեթե ցանկացած կրոն պնդում է, որ.
- մյուս կրոնները սուտ կրոններ են, ուրիշների աստվածները գոյություն չունեն (ժխտում). Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերմունքը խեթական պտղաբերության աստծո՝ Բահաղի նկատմամբ և այլն (որոշ տեղերում, երբ կիրառվում է «Բեհեզբուղ» սխալ տարբերակն, ավելի շատ գործ ունենք երկրորդ կետի հետ),
- մյուս կրոնները դիվապաշտություն են, ուրիշների աստվածներն իրականում դևեր են (դեմոնիզացիա). Հին Եգիպտոսում Օսիրիսյան ավանդության իշխանության գալուց հետո վերաբերմունքը Սեթ աստծո նկատմամբ, քրիստոնեության վերաբերմունքը Լյուցիֆեր, Պան, Կերնունոս աստվածների նկատմամբ և այլն,
- մյուս կրոնները մարդկանց նեղմտության ու տգիտության, ինչպես նաև էգոիզմի արդյունք են, ուրիշների աստվածները նույն աստվածային նախասկզբի արտահայտում. վիշնուիտներ, Հարե Կրիշնա աղանդ, նյու էյջ և այլն:
Ավելի քիչ տարածված մոտեցումներ են.
- մյուս կրոնի աստվածներին սեփական պանթեոնում տեղ տալը (ասսիմիլյացիա). բուդդիզմն իր տարբեր արտահայտումներում այլ կրոնների աստվածների դեմ պայքարելու համար նրանց պարզապես ընդունել է իր գիրկը՝ թեկուզ տիբեթյան բուդդիզմի ձոգչեն ուղղության օրինակի վրա, որն առավելագույնս ազդված է նախաբուդդիստական բոն պո հավատից և այլն,
- զուգահեռ գոյատևում՝ ինչպես միջնադարյան Չինաստանում զուգահեռ գոյատևում էին չան-բուդդիզմը, դաոսիզմն ու կոնֆուցիականությունը:

----------

Mark Pauler (03.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), Հայկօ (02.03.2010), յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Իսկ կասե՞ս, եթե ես աստծուն հավատամ, իմ կյանքը ինչո՞վ կհեշտանա


Դա ես չեմ պնդում, թե Աստծուն հավատացողի կյանքը հեշտանում է...

----------


## VisTolog

> Դա միգուցե ձեր համար և ձեր նման մտածողների համար է այդպես... *և ինչ ձեր կյանքը հեշտացել է՞...*
> Չի կարելի է ընդանուր հայտարարություն անել թե դա այդպես է... Քրիստոսը Աստծու նվիրյալն էր, հեշտ էր՞ Նրա կյանքը...






> Դա ես չեմ պնդում, թե Աստծուն հավատացողի կյանքը հեշտանում է...


Նախորդ հարցին պատասխանեմ.
 ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի եղել աստծուն չհավատալու արդյունքում. ես կասեի հակառակը, իմ վրա եմ հույսը դնում, որն ավելի ռեալ է, քան ինչ-որ անտեսանելի բանի վրա հույս դնելը  :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (02.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> կրոնի բաժին մտնում են հավատացյալները, իսկ նրանց հետ լուրջ խոսալ հնարավոր չի, նրանց ինչել ասես մեկա իրանցնեն առաջ տանելու:իսկ ես ուզում եմ որ թեման շոշափվի որպես մարդու հոգեբանություն


Սխալ կարծիք ունեք կրոն բաժնի մասին. էնտեղ գրում է ցանկացած ոք, ով ասելիք ունի, կարևոր չէ՝ հավատում է Աստծուն, թե չի հավատում:

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Կրոնագիտության մեջ կա կրոնի էվոլյուցիա հասկացություն: Որի տեսանկյունից, այո, աստվածներին կարելի է ինչ-որ առումով համեմատել ծաղիկների հետ: Հաշվի առ, որ ես կրոնն ուսումնասիրում եմ որպես հասարակական, հոգեբանական ու մշակութային երևույթ, միանգամից ֆիքսելով տվյալ կրոնի դոգմայի սուբյեկտիվությունն ու կոնտեքստայնությունը:


Համամիտ եմ...



> Պատասխանս միանշանակորեն սպառիչ էր, քանի որ ես սպառիչ արտահայտեցի իմ տեսանկյունը հարցի շուրջ: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ առավել ևս դու, չենք կարող հավակնել միանշանակ լուծում տալ նման բարդ խնդրին, քանի որ բավարար չափով ուսումնասիրողական աշխատանք անց չի կացված: Մենք կարող ենք միայն կարծիքներ ունենալ, իսկ այդ կոնտեքստում սպառիչ պատասխանը տեսանկյունի սպառիչ արտահայտում է նշանակում:


 Համաձայն եմ... բայց չի կարելի դիմացինին չափել ըստ քո գիտելիքների, ին՞չ գիտես, ով ինչքան է ուսունասիրել կամ գիտի...



> Էգոիստությունն ու տգիտությու՞նը: Ոչ: Այդ մարդն ընդամենը հետևում է իր կրոնի դոգմային: Գրեթե ցանկացած կրոն պնդում է, որ.
> - մյուս կրոնները սուտ կրոններ են, ուրիշների աստվածները գոյություն չունեն (ժխտում). Աստվածաշնչի վերաբերմունքը խեթական պտղաբերության աստծո՝ Բահաղի նկատմամբ և այլն (որոշ տեղերում, երբ կիրառվում է «Բեհեզբուղ» սխալ տարբերակն, ավելի շատ գործ ունենք երկրորդ կետի հետ),
> - մյուս կրոնները դիվապաշտություն են, ուրիշների աստվածներն իրականում դևեր են (դեմոնիզացիա). Հին Եգիպտոսում Օսիրիսյան ավանդության իշխանության գալուց հետո վերաբերմունքը Սեթ աստծո նկատմամբ, քրիստոնեության վերաբերմունքը Լյուցիֆեր, Պան, Կերնունոս աստվածների նկատմամբ և այլն,
> - մյուս կրոնները մարդկանց նեղմտության ու տգիտության, ինչպես նաև էգոիզմի արդյունք են, ուրիշների աստվածները նույն աստվածային նախասկզբի արտահայտում. վիշնուիտներ, Հարե Կրիշնա աղանդ, նյու էյջ և այլն:


Ոչ բոլոր կրոննականներն են պնդում այդ, ինչպես ասել էի վերևում դա գալիս է նրանց էգոիզմից, ինչպիսին են ««Իմ, Ես, եթե ես եմ ընդունել, ուրեմն դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է»» ... Եթե կա խմբավորումներ ապա կլինի խառնաշփոթ և անհասկացություններ, ֆանատիզմ և այլը... և ցանկացած կրոն կամ ուսմունք վերածվում է աղանդի, երբ կորում է իրական նպատակը...

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Նախորդ հարցին պատասխանեմ.
>  ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի եղել աստծուն չհավատալու արդյունքում. ես կասեի հակառակը, իմ վրա եմ հույսը դնում, որն ավելի ռեալ է, քան ինչ-որ անտեսանելի բանի վրա հույս դնելը


Նայած ինչն էս համարում ««հավատ»»...
Իմ կարծիքով ես քեզ չեմ համոզել հավատալ, չ՞է...
Ամեն մարդ իր չափի հնրարավորությունները ունի...

----------


## Vook

> բայց չի կարելի որ մարդ ինքն իրեն խաբի անընդհատ:չի կարելի մարդկանց քարոզել, համոզել մի բան որը ապացուցված չի:


Կարելի է մտածել, որ դու ապացուցել ես, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի։Դրա համար էլ քարոզում ես, որ ՆԱ գոյություն չունի։

----------

յոգի (02.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Էլի բառախաղի մեջ ես մտնւմ!!!


Կխնդրեի,  որ լավ ուսումնասիրես,  թէ ինչ է նշանակում բառախաղ տերմինը,  որ պատեհ անպատեհ չօգտագործեիր այն։Իմ գրածի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ բառախաղ չկա։


> Էտ արտահայտոըթյունը - "ԻՄ ԽԻՂՃՆ ԻՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾՆ Է" ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ այդ բառերն ասող մարդը գտնում է, թե իր խիղճը մաքուր է և ինքը առաջին հերթին պատասխանատու է իր խղճի առաջ, այլ ոչ թե առաջնորդվում է աստվածավախությամբ:


Mark Pauler իմ  պաշտած Աստվածը՝ Կտակարանի  Աստվածն է, ու ինձ համար միակ ու ճշմարիտն է ։ Քեզ ստիպելու ոչինչ չունեմ, չգիտեմ թէ ի՞նչ  աստծո ես հավատում, ու իմ խորին համոզմամբ, մարդ պատասխանատու է լինելու ոչ թէ իր խղճի առաջ, այլ Աստծո։ Գուցե թէ քեզ նորից սա բառախաղ թվա,  բայց ասեմ, որ  հսկայական տարբերություն կա՝  ընդհունել սեփական խղճին որպես աստված և ընդհունել Արարչին որպես Աստված։Մարդկային գերագույն տականքները միշտ էլ իրենց խղճի առաջ մաքուր են կարծել իրենց .միշտ էլ իրենք իրենց արդարացրել են։Բայց երանի այն մարդուն, որ ոչ թէ մարդկային արդարությունով  արդար կգտնվի այլ Աստվածային։

----------


## VisTolog

> Նայած ինչն էս համարում ««հավատ»»...
> Իմ կարծիքով ես քեզ չեմ համոզել հավատալ, չ՞է...
> Ամեն մարդ իր չափի հնրարավորությունները ունի...


Հավատք` ընդունել մի երևույթ, որն ապացուցված է փաստերով կամ ապացուցվում է մտածողի տրամաբանությամբ:

Ոչ, դու ինձ ոչինչ էլ չես ստիպել :Smile: 

Ինչ նկատի ունես սա _Ամեն մարդ իր չափի հնրարավորությունները ունի..._ ասելով  :Think: 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ հավատացյալի կարծիքը լսել հավատքի մասին: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Եկել եմ մի քիչ խճողմամբ ու աղճատումով զբաղվեմ  :Smile: :




> Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը:


Քուանշ  :Smile: : Ինչպես ասում էր մեծն Օ. Ի. Բենդերը՝ «Աստված չկա. սա բժշկական անհերքելի փաստ է»:




> Շատ դեպրեսիվ ա հնչում:
> Գուցե դու քեզ մենակ ես զգում Rhayader, բայց կան AGNI-ի նման մարդիկ, որ կարողանում են իսկապես տեսնեն ու զգան իրենց շուրջ տեղի ունեցող հրաշքները:
> *Ես քեզ կարող եմ 1000-ից ավել հարցեր տամ, որոնց դու չես կարող բացատրություն տալ հիմնվելով մենակ գիտության վրա: Ու դրանք կարող են լինել ամենահասարակից մինչև ամենաբարդ հարցերը:*
> Ժամանակակից բնական գիտությունների մեջ, ամենամեծ հեղինակությունները հավատացել են աստծուն: Դա պատահական չի!!!


Հարյուր տարի առաջ ես քեզ կկարողանայի 1000-ի փոխարեն 10 000 հարց տալ: Քսան հազար տարի առաջ՝ 100 000, այդ թվում նաև՝ թե ինչու՞ է երկնքից աղմուկով ընկած լույսը վառում ահա այն ծառը: Ես քեզ կարող եմ հարցնել, թե ինչու՞ այն աստվածը, ով քարոզում էր, որ աչքդ հանողի աչքը հանիր, ատամ սրողի դեմ՝ ատամ սրի, հանկարծ սկսեց իր միածին որդու շուրթերով սովորեցնել, որ երբ ապտակում են աջ այտիդ, ձախն էլ դեմ տուր: Ես սա կարող եմ բացատրել, բայց կարող եմ և ցինիկություն անել ու պնդել, որ այդ ամենը ֆարս է: Կարող եմ հարցնել, թե ի՞նչն էր «Անմեղների ջարդի» պատճառը, գուցե հավա՞տն առ Աստված: Կարող եմ հիշել, որ «Եվ Աստված այնքան սիրեց մարդկանց, որ իր մինուճար որդուն ուղարկեց...» և այլնից առաջ այդ նույն Աստվածը ջրախեղդ էր արել իր սիրասուն էակների ճնշող մեծամասնությանը (Գերասիմի չափ էլ չկա. դա գոնե Մումուին խեղդելուց հետո իրեն վատ էր զգում): Կարող եմ, սակայն, ասել, որ մինչև այսօր եղած սկզբունքերից լավագույներն են սրանք. «սիրեցեք իրար» և «դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարեն»: Բայց դե մեկ է՝ դինոզավրերի հարցը բաց կմնա. ով էին, ինչ էին, ով էր նրանց ստեղծել  Ադամ ձաձայից միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ  :Jpit: : Մի խոսքով՝ հարցերն ու հնարավոր տարբերակները շատ շատ են:




> Եկեք սկզբի համար հասկանանք, որ "Աստված" դա ինչ որ եզակի ու հազվագյուտ նյութական իր չի, որ սեփականացնեմ, դնեմ գրպանս ու թաքուն պահեմ բոլորից:


Ինչու՞: Հենց հիմա էլ աշխարհի վրա (օրինակ Պոլինեզիայում կամ Ամազոնում) շատ մարդիկ իրենց սիրելի աստվածներին փաթաթում են կտորի մեջ ու գրպանում հետները ման տալիս: Կամ՝ վզներից կախ: Ի՞նչ պակաս աստվածներ են: Չէ՞ որ աստված է նա, ում հավատում ես և ոչ նա, ով Կարմիր ծովը կիսեց երկու մասի (ընդ որում՝ վերջում բարեհաջող կերպով այնտեղ խեղդեց ևս մի քանի հարյուր սիրասուն զավակ. ըստ երևույթին՝ ջրի հանդեպ ինչ-որ հակում է ունեցել): Էլ չեմ ասում Եգիպտոսի առաջնեկների մասին: Ինձ թվում է՝ Աստված մեր ձեռքը կրակն է ընկել. ամեն ինչ անում է, որ քոքներս տա, բայց մենք մոլախոտերի նման անշեղորեն գրավում ենք Եդեմի այգին: Հա, լավ հիշեցի. շատ տեղերում խելոք մարդիկ փորել են հողը և բազում աստվածներ և կիսաաստվածներ են գտել. դրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ վառ ընդգծված կուրծք ու հետույք են ունեցել:




> Կարելի է մտածել, որ դու ապացուցել ես, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի։Դրա համար էլ քարոզում ես, որ ՆԱ գոյություն չունի։


Ի դեպ՝ վերջերս երազումս ինձ հայտնվեց մի հրեշտակ (կարծեմ՝ Գաբրիելը) և ինձ ամենայն լջությամբ հավաստացրեց, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի: Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հետևաբար՝ հավատում եմ Գաբրիելին, հետևաբար՝ հավատում եմ, որ Նա չկա:

----------

Ungrateful (02.03.2010), VisTolog (02.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (02.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ի դեպ՝ վերջերս երազումս ինձ հայտնվեց մի հրեշտակ (կարծեմ՝ Գաբրիելը) և ինձ ամենայն լջությամբ հավաստացրեց, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի: Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հետևաբար՝ հավատում եմ Գաբրիելին, հետևաբար՝ հավատում եմ, որ Նա չկա:


Դէ ի՞նչ հոյակապ է ասված։ես էլ հավատում եմ,  որ նման երազ չես տեսել,  հետևաբար Գաբրիելը քեզ չի այցելել,  հետևաբար հավատում եմ , որ՝ ստում ես։՞
Հ. Գ.
Իսկ քո ասած միլիոնավոր տարիները՝ մոլորված գիտնականների  հորինվածքներն են։

----------


## VisTolog

> Հ. Գ.
> Իսկ քո ասած միլիոնավոր տարիները՝ մոլորված գիտնականների  հորինվածքներն են։


 :LOL: 
թե՞ որքան հնարավոր է շուտ (դե աստծով բացատրելը վայրկյանների բան է) մարդկանց մտքերի բացատրություն գտնելը :Pardon:

----------


## Monk

> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ հավատացյալի կարծիքը լսել հավատքի մասին:


Թեմայի հեղինակին դա հաստատ հետաքրքիր չի, Վիստ ջան  :Smile: 




> կրոնի բաժին մտնում են հավատացյալները, իսկ նրանց հետ լուրջ խոսալ հնարավոր չի, նրանց ինչել ասես մեկա իրանցնեն առաջ տանելու:իսկ ես ուզում եմ որ թեման շոշափվի որպես մարդու հոգեբանություն

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դէ ի՞նչ հոյակապ է ասված։ես էլ հավատում եմ,  որ նման երազ չես տեսել,  հետևաբար Գաբրիելը քեզ չի այցելել,  հետևաբար հավատում եմ , որ՝ ստում ես։՞
> Հ. Գ.
> Իսկ քո ասած միլիոնավոր տարիները՝ մոլորված գիտնականների  հորինվածքներն են։


Չէ՜, չեմ ստում: Հավատա, որ չեմ ստում: Ստի ոտքը կարճ է: Մարիամն էլ քիչ մնաց Հովսեփին ստեր բացեիբաց, այն էլ, բարեբախտաբար, հաստատ գիտեր, որ մի քանի ամսից փորը մեծանալու է, սուտն էլ՝ բռնվելու, ու չստեց: Եվ ծնվեց Հիսուսը  :Smile: : Իմ դեպքում Հիսուս հաստատ չի ծնվի, բայց գոնե աշխարհը կիմանա ճշմարտությունը, այն է՝ որ Աստված չկա, դա մոլորված գիտնականների հորինվածքն է: Բառ առ բառ կրկնում եմ Գաբրիել հրեշտակապետի խոսքերը: Վերջին անգամ, երբ մարդիկ կրկնում էին վերին էակների խոսքերը, նրանց առաքյալներ էին անվանում. հիմա՝ պարզապես ստախոս: Կոպիտ բարքեր են, ռոմանտիկա չկա... Դեգրադացիա:

----------

Rhayader (03.03.2010)

----------


## Mariam1556

Միգուցե ոմանց հետ կյանքը շատ անարդար է վարվել դրա համար չեն ուզում Աստծու գոյությանը հավատալ,կամ պարզապես ինչ որ հրաշքի են սպասում..Դա մեր էությունն է ,  մարդ արարածը միշտ ապացույցների կարիք ունի:Այ երբ որ մեզ հետ դժբախտություն է պատահում մենք միանգամից մտածում ենք որ եթե Աստված լիներ ապա այն մեզ հետ տեղի չէր ունենա,սակայն երջանիկ պահերին  չգիտես խի նույնսիկ կարիք էլ չենք ունենում մտածելու , որ դա կարող է  Նրա ձեռքի գործը լինել...
Ես ուղղակի մի բան գիտեմ , որ պարտադիր չէ Նա ունենա երկու աչք,ձեռքեր ,ոտքեր մեզ նման որ նոր  սկսենք հավատալ )) Աստված այն ամենն է ինչին մենք հավատում,սիրում  և վստահում ենք,ոմանց համար դա կլինի սերը,ոմանց համար ընտանիքը,և իհարկե որոշ մարդկանց համար էլ այն Մեկը ով ստեղծեց աշխարհը 6 օրում և 7-րդ օրն էլ հանգստացավ...

----------

Yevuk (03.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Այսօր դյվար է հանդիպել մի մարդու, որը չի հավատում  աստծու գոյությանը: Ես ուզում եմ ձեր կարծիքը լսել, թե ինչու է այդպես


Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցելը ամենաանշնորհակալ բանն է կարծում եմ. եթե դա զգում ես ու հավատում, ապա բացատրելու կարիք բոլորովին չի լինում, իսկ եթե չես ընդունում, ապա ոչինչ չի ստիպի փոխել կարծիքը:




> Իմ կարծիքով Աստծուն մարդը կարող է մի բանով միայն մոտենալ... նմանվել... Դա ստեղծելու ընդունակությունն ա:
> Մենք ինչ գիտենք Աստծո մասին, բացի այն բանից որ նա *"ստեղծել է"* - ոչինչ: 
> կարծում եմ ցանկացած ստեղծագործող, նորը ստեղծող մարդ մոտենում է աստծու կերպարին:
> Ի վերջո ում անուններն են մնում պատմության մեջ, որ միշտ հարգանքով ու սիրով ենք հիշում - նկարիչների,  բանաստեղծների, կոմպոզիտորների, գյուտարար գիտնականների, շենացնող թագավորների.......
> Հիշեք որտեղ են օգտագործվում հիմնականում "Աստվածացնել" և "Աստվածային" բառերը!!!


Մի կողմից համաձայն եմ. մարդուց բացի ուրիշ կենդանի ունակ չի ստեղծագործելուն, և դա Աստվածաշնչում ներկայացված է, կարծեմ, նրանով, որ Ադամը անուններ է տալիս գոյություն ունեցող երևույթներին /մեկ այլ իմաստն էլ երևի ամեն ինչի էության ճանաչելն է/: Բայց, մյուս կողմից, շատ ստեղծագործողներ կարող եմ բոլորովին էլ "աստվածային" չլինել իրենց էությամբ: Հանճարն ու չարագործությունը էդքան ել միանշանակ հականիշներ չեն:
Իսկ երեք հիմնական տրանսցենդենտալ հասկացություններ, որոնցոքվ մարդը կարող է բնորոշնել Աստծուն. "էական", "միասնական", "բարի" /ոնց որ թե էդքան էլ ճշգրիտ թարգմանություն ստացվեց. "Сущее, Единое, Благое"/:

----------

յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Միգուցե ոմանց հետ կյանքը շատ անարդար է վարվել դրա համար չեն ուզում Աստծու գոյությանը հավատալ,կամ պարզապես ինչ որ հրաշքի են սպասում..Դա մեր էությունն է ,  մարդ արարածը միշտ ապացույցների կարիք ունի:*Այ երբ որ մեզ հետ դժբախտություն է պատահում մենք միանգամից մտածում ենք որ եթե Աստված լիներ ապա այն մեզ հետ տեղի չէր ունենա*,սակայն* երջանիկ պահերին  չգիտես խի նույնսիկ կարիք էլ չենք ունենում մտածելու , որ դա կարող է  Նրա ձեռքի գործը լինել...*
> Ես ուղղակի մի բան գիտեմ , որ պարտադիր չէ Նա ունենա երկու աչք,ձեռքեր ,ոտքեր մեզ նման որ նոր  սկսենք հավատալ )) Աստված այն ամենն է ինչին մենք հավատում,սիրում  և վստահում ենք,ոմանց համար դա կլինի սերը,ոմանց համար ընտանիքը,և իհարկե որոշ մարդկանց համար էլ այն Մեկը ով ստեղծեց աշխարհը 6 օրում և 7-րդ օրն էլ հանգստացավ...


 իսկ ես մտածում եմ, թե ինչպես կարելի էր խուսափել դրանից  :Smile: 

երջանիկ պահեր եթե լինում էլ են, մտածում եմ, թե ոնց եղավ, որ տենց եղավ.. դե ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ պետքա մտածեմ..

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Կխնդրեի,  որ լավ ուսումնասիրես,  թէ ինչ է նշանակում բառախաղ տերմինը,  որ պատեհ անպատեհ չօգտագործեիր այն։Իմ գրածի մեջ ոչ մի կերպ բառախաղ չկա։
> 
> Mark Pauler իմ  պաշտած Աստվածը՝ Կտակարանի  Աստվածն է, ու ինձ համար միակ ու ճշմարիտն է ։ Քեզ ստիպելու ոչինչ չունեմ, չգիտեմ թէ ի՞նչ  աստծո ես հավատում, ու իմ խորին համոզմամբ, մարդ պատասխանատու է լինելու ոչ թէ իր խղճի առաջ, այլ Աստծո։ Գուցե թէ քեզ նորից սա բառախաղ թվա,  բայց ասեմ, որ  հսկայական տարբերություն կա՝  ընդհունել սեփական խղճին որպես աստված և ընդհունել Արարչին որպես Աստված։Մարդկային գերագույն տականքները միշտ էլ իրենց խղճի առաջ մաքուր են կարծել իրենց .միշտ էլ իրենք իրենց արդարացրել են։Բայց երանի այն մարդուն, որ ոչ թէ մարդկային արդարությունով  արդար կգտնվի այլ Աստվածային։


Նախ կներես, եթե տոնիս մեջ ագրեսիա ես նկատել, բացարձակ այդպիսի մտադրություն չեմ ունեցել:
Բառախաղ տերմինը բավական լավ եմ պատկերացնում: Բառախաղի շատ ձևեր կան, մեկն էլ հենց արտահայտությունը կիսելն է, մեկ իմաստից նոր իմաստներ ստանալով:
Փորձի գրածս արտահայըությունը ամբողջովին մեկնաբանես: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է գրածիդ, թե մարդկային գերագույն տականքները միշտ էլ իրենց խղճի առաջ մաքուր են կարծել իրենց - համաձայն եմ: 
Բանից պարզվում է ես ու դու նույն աստծուն ենք հավատում  :Smile: 
Չեմ ուզում մեծամիտ թվալ, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ կտակարանային որոշ դասական քահանայական մեկնաբանություններ ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում ընդունել, դրա համար էլ իմ համար, իմ աշխարհընկալմամբ բացատրություններ եմ գտել:
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը իմ մյուս ասածի մասին` աստծո կերպարանքով ստեղծված մարդու մասին:

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), Vook (03.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հարցերիդ հերթով կպատասխանեի Հայկօ, բայց տեսնում եմ  որոշել ես ուղղակի խառնես իրար :Smile: , դրա փոխարեն մի կոչ կանեմ -
 ՊԵՏՔ ՉԻ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՑ ԱՆՆԴՀԱՏ ԻՆՉ ՈՐ _ՆՈՐ_ ՀՐԱՇՔՆԵՐ ՈՒԶԵԼ: ՆԱ ՍՏԵՂԾԵԼ Է ՄԵԶ, ՏՎԵԼ Է ՄՏՔԻ, ԽՂՃԻ ՈՒ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ՄԵՐ ՏԵՍԱԿԸ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼՈՒ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ՇՆՈՐՀԵԼ Է ԶԳԱՑՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐՈՎ: ԵԿԵՔ ՉԾԱՆՐԱԲԵՌՆԵՆՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՒ ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐ ՄԱՆՐ ՄՈՒՆՐ ԽՆԴԻՐՆԵՐՈՎ: ԴՐԱ ՓՈԽԱՐԵՆ ԱՄԵՆ ՄԵԿՍ ՄԻ ՓՈՔՐ ԱՐԱՐՔ ԹՈՂ ԱՆԻ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎԸ ԴԱՐՁՆԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ: ՈՒ ԵԹԵ ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ ԲՈԼՈՐԸ ԱՅԴՊԵՍ ԱՆԵՆ ՄԻ ՕՐ ԿՏԵՍՆԵՆՔ, ՈՐ ՄԵՐ ՔԱՅՔԱՅՎԱԾ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ԴՐԱԽՏ Է ԴԱՐՁԵԼ:

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), Yevuk (03.03.2010), յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը իմ մյուս ասածի մասին` աստծո կերպարանքով ստեղծված մարդու մասին:


Mark ջան գուցե ոչ այս թեմայում ու այս ծաղր ու ծանակի մեջ։ :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> "ԻՄ ԽԻՂՃՆ ԻՄ ԱՍՏՎԱԾՆ Է" ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ այդ բառերն ասող մարդը գտնում է, թե իր խիղճը մաքուր է


  :Shok:  Բայց ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ այդ նախադասությունը ոչինչ էլ չի կարող նշանակել, դե եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստված բառը Արարիչ բառին հոմանիշ է, կամ էլ Աստված ասում են ով այս բոլորի ստեղծողն է և ինչպես եղավ որ այն ինչ որ մեկի խիղճն է :Shok:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Mark ջան գուցե ոչ այս թեմայում ու այս ծաղր ու ծանակի մեջ։


Ոնց կուզես - ես չեմ նեղվում էս մթնոլորտից, նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր ա: Երկխոսության մեջ եմ մտնում այն մարդկանց հետ ով իսկապես հետաքրքրում ա իր մտքերով:

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Բայց ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ այդ նախադասությունը ոչինչ էլ չի կարող նշանակել, դե եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստված բառը Արարիչ բառին հոմանիշ է, կամ էլ Աստված ասում են ով այս բոլորի ստեղծողն է և ինչպես եղավ որ այն ինչ որ մեկի խիղճն է


Էլի նույն հարցին անդրադարձանք..... Երևի նոր ես միացել բանավեճին: Արտահայտությունը լրիվ կարդա!!!
Հենց որ այս արտահայտության մեջ Աստծուն տեսնում ես ինչ որ մեկի խիղճ - Աստված դառնում ա ինչ որ նյութական մի բան, էտ ինչ որ մեկի սեփականություն: Էտպես թող մենակ կաշառակեր տերտերը մտածի, որ Աստծո անունով փող ա պահանջում:
Արտահայտությունը անում է մի անձ, ով իր մեջ գտել է աստծուն ու իր խիղճն առաջնորդում է աստվածահաճո ձևով: Արտահայտությունը ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար մի կտրտեք, մի բաժանեք մասերի:

----------


## Gayl

> Էլի նույն հարցին անդրադարձանք..... Երևի նոր ես միացել բանավեճին: Արտահայտությունը լրիվ կարդա!!!
> Հենց որ այս արտահայտության մեջ Աստծուն տեսնում ես ինչ որ մեկի խիղճ - Աստված դառնում ա ինչ որ նյութական մի բան, էտ ինչ որ մեկի սեփականություն: Էտպես թող մենակ կաշառակեր տերտերը մտածի, որ Աստծո անունով փող ա պահանջում:
> Արտահայտությունը անում է մի անձ, ով իր մեջ գտել է աստծուն ու իր խիղճն առաջնորդում է աստվածահաճո ձևով: Արտահայտությունը ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու համար մի կտրտեք, մի բաժանեք մասերի:


Այս արտահայտությունը չի կարող ունենալ ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն :Smile: , որովհետև բառերը սխալ են ընտրված:
Մարդ չի կարող իր մեջ գտնել Աստծուն, Աստծո խոսքը հնարավոր է, բայց Աստծուն իր մեջ գտնելը որնա՞ :Shok:

----------


## յոգի

> Այս արտահայտությունը չի կարող ունենալ ճիշտ մեկնաբանություն, որովհետև բառերը սխալ են ընտրված:
> Մարդ չի կարող իր մեջ գտնել Աստծուն, Աստծո խոսքը հնարավոր է, բայց Աստծուն իր մեջ գտնելը որնա՞


Գայլ ջան եթե հնարավորություն ենք դնում Աստծո առջև, մենք մարդ արարածներս, ապա ու՞ր մնաց Աստծո ամենակարող լինելը...
Նա ամենուրեք է... և նաև ամենից դուրս... սրանք Կտակարաններից չեն վերցրած, այլ յոգայի ուսմունքից...
Եթե կա մի Քրիստոնեագետ թող բացատրի թե ին՞չ է նշանակում Սուրբ Երրորդություն... եթե մի քանի գրառում վերև նայես ապա բացատրել եմ դա ըստ յոգայի ուսմունքի, որը նույնն է Քրիստոնեության մեջ...
Ինքնաճանաչումը հենց դա է, գտնել Աստծուն իր սրտի մեջ, որպես Սուրբ Հոգի (Պարամ Ատմա)...
Հարց է առաջանում՞  որովհետև այդ մասին երբեք չեք լսել...

Քրիստոսը ասում էր ««շատ բաներ ունեմ ասելու, բայց ականջ չունեք լսելու»»...

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), Mark Pauler (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան եթե հնարավորություն ենք դնում Աստծո առջև, մենք մարդ արարածներս, ապա ու՞ր մնաց Աստծո ամենակարող լինելը...
> Նա ամենուրեք է... և նաև ամենից դուրս... սրանք Կտակարաններից չեն վերցրած, այլ յոգայի ուսմունքից...
> Եթե կա մի Քրիստոնեագետ թող բացատրի թե ին՞չ է նշանակում Սուրբ Երրորդություն... եթե մի քանի գրառում վերև նայես ապա բացատրել եմ դա ըստ յոգայի ուսմունքի, որը նույնն է Քրիստոնեության մեջ...
> Ինքնաճանաչումը հենց դա է, գտնել Աստծուն իր սրտի մեջ, որպես Սուրբ Հոգի (Պարամ Ատմա)...
> Հարց է առաջանում՞  որովհետև այդ մասին երբեք չեք լսել...
> 
> Քրիստոսը ասում էր ««շատ բաներ ունեմ ասելու, բայց ականջ չունեք լսելու»»...


Ես էլ եմ սիրում Քրիստոսի խոսքերը մեջբերել, որովհետև այնքան պարզ է որ հասանելի է ցանկացած մարդու, Յոգի ինչու եք այդքան խճճում ինքներդ ձեր համար ստեղծում եք անանցելի անտառ:

Ոչ մի ձև չթարգմանվող նախադասություն է իմ խիղճը իմ Աստվածն է, ավելի լավ տարբերակ իմ խիղճը Աստծո խոսքն է, երևի այդպես ավելի ճիշտ է:

----------


## Bujak2012

Մարդիկ ես ոզում եմ իմ պատկերացումները ներկայացնեմ «Աստված » հասկացողության վերաբերյալ:  Սկսեմ տիեզերքից: Անձամբ ես անսահմանությունը շատ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում, էլ ուր մնաց ընդարձակվող անվերջությունը: Հավատալ, որ էդ հազարավոր արևային համակարգերը, միլիոնավոր մոլորակները, միլիարդավոր աստղերը իրանք իրանց կայֆով անկառավարելի պտտվում են, ծնվում են, վերանում են, շատանում են և այլն, իմ կողմից միամտություն կլինի: Այսինքին ես հավատում եմ, որ կա ինչ, որ մի ուժ որը այդ ամբողջ տիեզերք արարում և նորմալ կառավարում է: Մարդիկ այդ ուժի իրենց համար տեսանելի և մասամբ ընկալելի հատվածի անունը դրել են Աստված: Հիմա մի պահ փորձեք պատկերացնել անսահման տիեզերքը և մի առանձին վերցրած մարդը իրենց մաշտաբներով....Պատկերացրիք: Եթե մարդու մարմինը հարաբերականորեն ընդունենք որպես տիզերք, ապա մարդը այդ «մարմին տւեզերքում» ընդամենը լավագույն դեպքում մի մոլեկուլի, բջջի չափս և կյանքի տևողություն կունենար: Հիմա պատկերացրեք մեր օրգանիզմում ամեն վարկյան քանի բջիջ է ծնվում, մահանում: Ամեն մի բջիջը իրա ծնվելուց մինչև  մահանալը ինչ ցանկություններ, երազանքներ ունի: Հիմա կասեք. մենք ինչ իմանանք էդ բջիջների ցանկությունների և պռոբլեմների  մասին: Բայց միթե դուք չգիտեք, որ էդ բջիջները հավատում են ձեր գոյությանը, պաշտում են ձեզ, վախենում են ձեզանից իրենք իրենց համար օրենքներ են ընդունել ձեզ /ըստ իրենց՝ ձեր պատվիրաններով/ ինչպես պետքա ձեզ գոհացնեն, որ իրենց համար լավ լինի: Էդ մեծամիտ բջիջներին թվումա, որ իրանք ու դուք իրար հավասար եք ու դուք ձեր բան ու գործը թողած ուշի ուշով հետևում եք նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի պահվածքին: Ու հավատալով դրան, երկրպագում են ձեզ,  աղոթում են, որ հանկարծ անզգուշորեն ձեր ձեռքը դանակով չկտրեք,որպիսի իրենք անժամանակ չզոհվեն և այլն, և այլն: Աստծուն որպես առևտրական ընդունել /ցանկացած կրոնում՝ ես քեզ պաշտեմ, վախենամ, աղոթեմ, մոմ վառեմ և այլն, դու ինձ էս,էս էս/ մարդու մեծամտության և լկտիության հետևանք է: _Տիեզրաստեցիչը և կառավարիչը էդքան պարապ չի, որպիսի զբաղվի ձեզանով:_ Նայեք ձեր շուրջը ու կտեսնեք, որ սրիկաների 90 տոկոսը «Աստծու» հետ առևտուր են անում. էլ եկեղեցի են կառուցում և էլ ու էլ: Նորմալ մարդու համար հեչ պետք չի՝ ինչ, որ «Աստծու» վախից, մարդավարի ապրի:

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սխալ կարծիք ունեք կրոն բաժնի մասին. էնտեղ գրում է ցանկացած ոք, ով ասելիք ունի, կարևոր չէ՝ հավատում է Աստծուն, թե չի հավատում:


Անձնական փորձից ասեմ, որ այդպես չի :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Համամիտ եմ...
>  Համաձայն եմ... բայց չի կարելի դիմացինին չափել ըստ քո գիտելիքների, ին՞չ գիտես, ով ինչքան է ուսունասիրել կամ գիտի...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ոչ մի կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ >= ցանկացած կրոնի ներկայացուցիչ, օբյեկտիվ ուսումնասիրության տեսանյունից:


Ոչ բոլոր կրոննականներն են պնդում այդ, ինչպես ասել էի վերևում դա գալիս է նրանց էգոիզմից, ինչպիսին են ««Իմ, Ես, եթե ես եմ ընդունել, ուրեմն դա բացարձակ ճշմարտությունն է»» ... Եթե կա խմբավորումներ ապա կլինի խառնաշփոթ և անհասկացություններ, ֆանատիզմ և այլը... և ցանկացած կրոն կամ ուսմունք վերածվում է աղանդի, երբ կորում է իրական նպատակը...[/QUOTE]
Աղանդ բառից մի վախեցեք, էլի, ՀԱԵ-ն է փորձում այդ բառը որպես ֆանատիկների հավաքածու ներկայացնել: Իրականում աղանդը կրոնի ճյուղավորում է, որը սեփական ինֆրաստրուկտուրա ունի: Օրինակ, ձեն-բուդդիզմն իր տարբեր ճյուղավորումներով մահայանա բուդիզմի աղանդ է համարվում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ քո ասած միլիոնավոր տարիները՝ մոլորված գիտնականների  հորինվածքներն են։


Երեխեք, վերջապես հասանք սրան էլ: Մեզ նոր մութ միջնադար ա սպասում:

----------

VisTolog (03.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարդիկ ես ոզում եմ իմ պատկերացումները ներկայացնեմ «Աստված » հասկացողության վերաբերյալ:  Սկսեմ տիեզերքից: Անձամբ ես անսահմանությունը շատ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում, էլ ուր մնաց ընդարձակվող անվերջությունը: Հավատալ, որ էդ հազարավոր արևային համակարգերը, միլիոնավոր մոլորակները, միլիարդավոր աստղերը իրանք իրանց կայֆով անկառավարելի պտտվում են, ծնվում են, վերանում են, շատանում են և այլն, իմ կողմից միամտություն կլինի: Այսինքին ես հավատում եմ, որ կա ինչ, որ մի ուժ որը այդ ամբողջ տիեզերք արարում և նորմալ կառավարում է: Մարդիկ այդ ուժի իրենց համար տեսանելի և մասամբ ընկալելի հատվածի անունը դրել են Աստված: Հիմա մի պահ փորձեք պատկերացնել անսահման տիեզերքը և մի առանձին վերցրած մարդը իրենց մաշտաբներով....Պատկերացրիք: Եթե մարդու մարմինը հարաբերականորեն ընդունենք որպես տիզերք, ապա մարդը այդ «մարմին տւեզերքում» ընդամենը լավագույն դեպքում մի մոլեկուլի, բջջի չափս և կյանքի տևողություն կունենար: Հիմա պատկերացրեք մեր օրգանիզմում ամեն վարկյան քանի բջիջ է ծնվում, մահանում: Ամեն մի բջիջը իրա ծնվելուց մինչև  մահանալը ինչ ցանկություններ, երազանքներ ունի: Հիմա կասեք. մենք ինչ իմանանք էդ բջիջների ցանկությունների և պռոբլեմների  մասին: Բայց միթե դուք չգիտեք, որ էդ բջիջները հավատում են ձեր գոյությանը, պաշտում են ձեզ, վախենում են ձեզանից իրենք իրենց համար օրենքներ են ընդունել ձեզ /ըստ իրենց՝ ձեր պատվիրաններով/ ինչպես պետքա ձեզ գոհացնեն, որ իրենց համար լավ լինի: Էդ մեծամիտ բջիջներին թվումա, որ իրանք ու դուք իրար հավասար եք ու դուք ձեր բան ու գործը թողած ուշի ուշով հետևում եք նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի պահվածքին: Ու հավատալով դրան, երկրպագում են ձեզ,  աղոթում են, որ հանկարծ անզգուշորեն ձեր ձեռքը դանակով չկտրեք,որպիսի իրենք անժամանակ չզոհվեն և այլն, և այլն: Աստծուն որպես առևտրական ընդունել /ցանկացած կրոնում՝ ես քեզ պաշտեմ, վախենամ, աղոթեմ, մոմ վառեմ և այլն, դու ինձ էս,էս էս/ մարդու մեծամտության և լկտիության հետևանք է: _Տիեզրաստեցիչը և կառավարիչը էդքան պարապ չի, որպիսի զբաղվի ձեզանով:_ Նայեք ձեր շուրջը ու կտեսնեք, որ սրիկաների 90 տոկոսը «Աստծու» հետ առևտուր են անում. էլ եկեղեցի են կառուցում և էլ ու էլ: Նորմալ մարդու համար հեչ պետք չի՝ ինչ, որ «Աստծու» վախից, մարդավարի ապրի:


 Նույն բջիջները հեշտությամբ կարող են իրենց «արարիչ» համարվող մարդու կյանքին վերջ դնել :Acute:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Ամենահետաքրքիրը նա է, որ թեման բացողը` Karlen1980-ը բանավեճի կեսից արդեն հոգնեց ու էլ չի խառնվում զրույցին  :LOL: 
Տեսնես փոշմանել ա, որ էս թեմայով հարցադրում ա արել???

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), Gayl (03.03.2010), Vook (03.03.2010), յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Աղանդ բառից մի վախեցեք, էլի, ՀԱԵ-ն է փորձում այդ բառը որպես ֆանատիկների հավաքածու ներկայացնել: Իրականում աղանդը կրոնի ճյուղավորում է, որը սեփական ինֆրաստրուկտուրա ունի: Օրինակ, ձեն-բուդդիզմն իր տարբեր ճյուղավորումներով մահայանա բուդիզմի աղանդ է համարվում:


Դժբախտությունը դրանում է, որ մի խմբավորում փորձում է մյուսին արժեքազրկել և դրանով փորձում է իր ««հեղինակությունը»» ապահովել և բարձրացնել հասարակության աչքին: Իմ համար ««աղանդ»» ««կրոն»» ««իզմ»» ««հավատացյալ»» և նման բաները պարզապես Պիտակավորումներ են: Մարդիկ սիրում են պիտակներ կպցնել իրենց վրա համարելով իրենց մի ինչ որ կազմակերպության կամ խմբի անդամ, բայց ցանկացած կազմակերպությունում կամ խմբում կան անկեղծ մաքուր մարդիկ և հակառակը...
Ին՞չ է աղանդը, իմ կարծիքով աղանդը դա իրական և սկզբնական հոգևոր գրականությունների աղավաղված ձևն է, որտեղ ամեն մի աղանդի ««առաջնորդ»» իր ««կտակարանն»» է գրել, որը հակասում է իրականին և որի վերջնական նպատակը անհասկանալի, անբացատրելի և շատ մշուշոտ է..., որտեղ մարդկանց ինչ որ ««գեղեցիկ դրախտ»» են խոստանում, որի մասին իրենք ոչ մի պատկերացում չունեն...
Ինձ չի թվում, որ աղանդը դա կրոնի ճյուղավորում է, որովհետև մի որևե կրոնի ճյուղավորում, երբ դա տեղի է ունեցել, ապա դա տեղի է ունեցել մի ինչ որ հոգևոր հեղինակության կողմից, ըստ տեղի, ժամանակի և ըստ մարդկանց ընբռնման մակարդակի...

----------

Mark Pauler (03.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Ես էլ եմ սիրում Քրիստոսի խոսքերը մեջբերել, որովհետև այնքան պարզ է որ հասանելի է ցանկացած մարդու, Յոգի ինչու եք այդքան խճճում ինքներդ ձեր համար ստեղծում եք անանցելի անտառ:
> 
> Ոչ մի ձև չթարգմանվող նախադասություն է իմ խիղճը իմ Աստվածն է, ավելի լավ տարբերակ իմ խիղճը Աստծո խոսքն է, երևի այդպես ավելի ճիշտ է:


Գայլ ջան, ինչպես ասել էի իմ մեջբերումը յոգայի ուսմունքից է, այսինքը վեդաներից, ես չեմ խճճվում, որովհետև իմ համար դա շատ պարզ է, ավելին կարող եմ ասել, բայց խճճվածություն կթվա նորից...
Ինչպես քեզ հարմար է այդպես ել ասա, երբ մարդիկ ասում են իմ խիղճը իմ ասվածն է, կամ քո տարբերակը, ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, ավելի վատ է երբ մարդիկ ասում են ««ես իմ աստվածն եմ»»
Նորից բացատրեմ ««իմ խիղճը իմ աստվածն է»», դա չի նշանակում որ դու ու քո խիղճը նունն եք, յոգայի կատարելության կամ ««սամադհի»» վիճակին հասնելու ժամանակ մարդ գտնում է իր սրտում Աստծու մարմնացումին, որը համարվում է Գեր Հոգի (Պարամ Ատմա կամ Կշիրոդակշայի Վիշնու-Աստված սրտի մեջ): Խիղճ կոչվածը դա զգացմունք է, որը բխում է ինչ որ անձից, որը կարող է բխել ապրող էակից այսինքը Հոգուց կամ Գերագույն Էակից: Մարդասպանը, որը իր հրեշավոր ցանկությունները բավարարելու համար կարող է սպանել ցանկացած մարդու, կնոջ, երեխայի... նա իվիճակի չե լսել իր խղճի ձայնին, ապա գործում է Գերագույնի ձայնը, և եթե շատ չի կուրացել իր ցանկությունը իրագործելու մեջ ապա նա կասկածի մեջ է ընկնում, կատարի ««հրեշագործությունը՞ թե ոչ»», եթե գերակշռում է անհագ ցանկությունը ապա նա կատարում է, եթե լսում է սրտի ձայնին և մտածում է, որ դա ահավոր է ապա կանգ է առնում, որը շատ հազվագյուտ է...
Անձամբ ««խիղճ»» կոչվածը Աստված չե, այլ դա բխում է Աստծուց, կամ Էակից...
Հուսով եմ պարզ բացատրեցի...

----------

Gayl (03.03.2010), Mark Pauler (03.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ինչպես ասել էի իմ մեջբերումը յոգայի ուսմունքից է, այսինքը վեդաներից, ես չեմ խճճվում, որովհետև իմ համար դա շատ պարզ է, ավելին կարող եմ ասել, բայց խճճվածություն կթվա նորից...
> Ինչպես քեզ հարմար է այդպես ել ասա, երբ մարդիկ ասում են իմ խիղճը իմ ասվածն է, կամ քո տարբերակը, ես դրա մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, ավելի վատ է երբ մարդիկ ասում են ««ես իմ աստվածն եմ»»
> Նորից բացատրեմ ««իմ խիղճը իմ աստվածն է»», դա չի նշանակում որ դու ու քո խիղճը նունն եք, յոգայի կատարելության կամ ««սամադհի»» վիճակին հասնելու ժամանակ մարդ գտնում է իր սրտում Աստծու մարմնացումին, որը համարվում է Գեր Հոգի (Պարամ Ատմա կամ Կշիրոդակշայի Վիշնու-Աստված սրտի մեջ): Խիղճ կոչվածը դա զգացմունք է, որը բխում է ինչ որ անձից, որը կարող է բխել ապրող էակից այսինքը Հոգուց կամ Գերագույն Էակից: Մարդասպանը, որը իր հրեշավոր ցանկությունները բավարարելու համար կարող է սպանել ցանկացած մարդու, կնոջ, երեխայի... նա իվիճակի չե լսել իր խղճի ձայնին, ապա գործում է Գերագույնի ձայնը, և եթե շատ չի կուրացել իր ցանկությունը իրագործելու մեջ ապա նա կասկածի մեջ է ընկնում, կատարի ««հրեշագործությունը՞ թե ոչ»», եթե գերակշռում է անհագ ցանկությունը ապա նա կատարում է, եթե լսում է սրտի ձայնին և մտածում է, որ դա ահավոր է ապա կանգ է առնում, որը շատ հազվագյուտ է...
> Անձամբ ««խիղճ»» կոչվածը Աստված չե, այլ դա բխում է Աստծուց, կամ Էակից...
> Հուսով եմ պարզ բացատրեցի...


Պարզ է և ոնց հասկացա այդ արտահայտությունը և «Գեր Հոգի» ն  կարելի է ասել հոմանիշներ են, այդ դեպքում ինչ պարտադիր է ասել իմ խիղճը իմ Աստվածն է, որը բառացիորեն ոչինչ չի նշանակում այ որ ասում են «Ես իմ Աստվածն եմ» դա արդեն հասկանալի է և յոգի  այն մարդը ով այդպես է մտածում ինքնահավանի մեկն է, մարդը հզոր էակ է, չի կարելի այդքան չափերը անցնել, թող ոչ ոք չմտածի որ ինքը ավելի հզոր է քան բնությունը :Smile:

----------

յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Երեխեք, վերջապես հասանք սրան էլ: Մեզ նոր մութ միջնադար ա սպասում:


Միջնադարի ՙմտածողները՚  նույնպես ջերմեռանդ կարծում էին,  որ իրենք  լուսավոր  ժամանակներում են ապրում ։Միաժամանակ փայլատակումներ անում,  որ երկիրը փղերի վրա է  հենված։

----------

Rhayader (04.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Հավատք` ընդունել մի երևույթ, որն ապացուցված է փաստերով կամ ապացուցվում է մտածողի տրամաբանությամբ:


Ես ««հավատացյալ»» չեմ, բայց Հավատում եմ և գիտակցում եմ Աստծուն, Գերագույյնին և փորձեմ բացատրել իմ տեսակետը:
Հավատքը դա կրոնի հոմանիշն է (և ասեմ որ ոչ մի կրոնի կամ կազմակերպության անդամ չեմ...)   Հավատքը դա ներքին զգացմունք է Գերագույնի հանդեպ, որը կարող է ցանկացած մարդ ստանալ ցանկացած ժամանակ իր կյանքի ընթացքում, նայած ինչպիսի կյանքով է ապրում... Հավատքը կարող է առաջանալ մարդու մոտ հիասթափուփյունից ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ, դժբախտությունից, ինչ որ ««հրաշքից»», հետաքրքրությունից, կյանքը լավացնելու փորձից, մաքուր բարի վիճակում գտնվելուց, գիտելիքից,  և վերջապես հասկանալով, որ մարդ ծնվում է, մեծանում է, արտադրանքներ է տալիս, ծերանում է և վերջում մեռնում է և ինչ որ արել իր կյանքի ընթացքում ոչինչ չի տանում իր հետ, մարմինն էլ փտում և հող է դառնում...
այդ ժամանակ հարց է առաջանում, ինչն՞ էր կյանքի նպատակը, ինչու՞ ենք ծնվում և մեռնում, ին՞չ է այս բոլորը, տիեզերքը մարդիկ և ամեն ինչ, միթե՞ մեռնում ենք և դրանով վերջանում է ամեն ինչ, ո՞վ է ստեղծել այս ամենը և ինչու՞ ...
(այդ ժամանակ մարդ իրեն հարցեր տալով գնում է և հանդիպւմ է մի ինչ որ աղանդավորի, որը նրա այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը մի անգամից տալիս է, սա կատակ էր :Wink: )
Այդ ժամանակ այս տարբեր տեսակի մտածող մարդկան մոտ հարց է առաջանում, միգուցե կա Աստված և սկսում է փնտրել ամենուրեք և դրանից նրա մոտ հավատ է առաջանում...
սա մի ձևն էր, կամ մարդիկ լսում են ուրիշ հավատացյալների քարոզը և ««դարձի»» են գալիս...

----------

Ariadna (04.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անձնական փորձից ասեմ, որ այդպես չի


Եթե հիշենք բացածդ թեման... :Jpit: 
Բայց կարծեմ դու էիր որոշել արգելափակվել կրոնից, ոչ թե քեզ արգելափակել են:

----------

յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> (այդ ժամանակ մարդ իրեն հարցեր տալով գնում է և հանդիպւմ է մի ինչ որ աղանդավորի, որը նրա այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը մի անգամից տալիս է, սա կատակ էր)
> Այդ ժամանակ այս տարբեր տեսակի մտածող մարդկան մոտ հարց է առաջանում, միգուցե կա Աստված և սկսում է փնտրել ամենուրեք և դրանից նրա մոտ հավատ է առաջանում...
> սա մի ձևն էր, կամ մարդիկ լսում են ուրիշ հավատացյալների քարոզը և ««դարձի»» են գալիս...


Չէի ուզենա քեզ հակաճառեմ, բայց այս տողերի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ:
Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ ուրիշի քարոզը լսելով կամ ուղղակի հարցերի պատասխան փնտրելուց, հավատ չի առաջանում: Էտ դեպքում հավատալը ուղղակի զբաղմունք ա դառնում: 
Հավատում ես, երբ կարողանում ես ուղղակի ազատվես Աստծո մասին նյութական մտքերից ու սկսում ես քո շուրջ անընդհատ հասարակ հրաշքներ տեսնել: Հրաշքներ, որոնք էնքան հաճախ են հանդիպում,որ սովորական ա դառնում: Այսինքն քո շուրջ, քո մեջ, ամենուր միաժամանակ աստծուն ես զգում:
ինձ հանկարծ մոլորված սեկտանտի տեղ չդնես  :LOL:  - իմ եսը ավելի շուտ համապատասխանում ա գործարար-գիտնականին:

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Չէի ուզենա քեզ հակաճառեմ, բայց այս տողերի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ:
> Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ ուրիշի քարոզը լսելով կամ ուղղակի հարցերի պատասխան փնտրելուց, հավատ չի առաջանում: Էտ դեպքում հավատալը ուղղակի զբաղմունք ա դառնում: 
> Հավատում ես, երբ կարողանում ես ուղղակի ազատվես Աստծո մասին նյութական մտքերից ու սկսում ես քո շուրջ անընդհատ հասարակ հրաշքներ տեսնել: Հրաշքներ, որոնք էնքան հաճախ են հանդիպում,որ սովորական ա դառնում: Այսինքն քո շուրջ, քո մեջ, ամենուր միաժամանակ աստծուն ես զգում:
> ինձ հանկարծ մոլորված սեկտանտի տեղ չդնես  - իմ եսը ավելի շուտ համապատասխանում ա գործարար-գիտնականին:


Մարկ ջան եթե պատճառ կա ճակաճառելու ապա խնդրեմ, ես այդպես էլ պատկերացնում էի քեզ (ավելի շուտ համապատասխանում ա գործարար-գիտնականին):
Նման մարդկանց շատ եմ հանդիպել, բայց ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո գտնված երազը ««հավատը»» նորից կորել է...
Եթե նայես շրջապատի ««հավատացյալներին»» ապա կհամոզվես, որ դա իսկապես զբաղմունք է դառել... հավաքույթներ, իրար ««ժպտալ»» ««հարգանքներ»» և ««այլը»»
Իրականում հավատը գալիս է սրտից, որը վերածվում է հաստատ համոզվածության և իվերջո Սիրո...

----------

Ariadna (04.03.2010), E-la Via (04.03.2010), Mark Pauler (03.03.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Իրականում հավատը գալիս է սրտից, որը վերածվում է հաստատ համոզվածության և իվերջո Սիրո...


 Հզոր խոսքեր են!!! :Hands Up:

----------

յոգի (03.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Միջնադարի ՙմտածողները՚  նույնպես ջերմեռանդ կարծում էին,  որ իրենք  լուսավոր  ժամանակներում են ապրում ։Միաժամանակ փայլատակումներ անում,  որ երկիրը փղերի վրա է  հենված։


Բրավո: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ աշխարհի Պտողմեոսյան մեթոդը չընդունելու համար մարդկանց սպանում էին միայն քրիստոնյաները:
Գիտությունն առաջ է գնում: Մոլորությունները բացահայտվում են: Իսկ ում հոգին մութ է ու գլուխը դդում (խոսքը մեծ մասամբ ներկա ու ապագա մութ միջնադարի կաթոլիկների մասին է), նա անընդհատ կժխտի ճանաչումն ու կփորձի արգելակել այն:

----------

VisTolog (04.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե հիշենք բացածդ թեման...
> Բայց կարծեմ դու էիր որոշել արգելափակվել կրոնից, ոչ թե քեզ արգելափակել են:


Սխալ է) ես միայն ինտիմից եմ ինքնաարգելափակվել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Իրականում հավատը գալիս է սրտից, որը վերածվում է հաստատ համոզվածության և իվերջո Սիրո...


Փաստորեն, մի որոշ ժամանակ քո սեփական խոսքերով միայն արյուն մղելով զբաղված մսի կտորը հիմա դառնում է հավատի աղբյուր :LOL: 
Քո ասածը կարելի է հասկանալ այսպես. հավատը գալիս է էմոցիայից, ինքնաներշնչման պատճառով վերածվում է դոգմայի ու ի վերջո՝ կուլտային օբյեկտի: Ստանդարտ սցենար է:
Իսկական հավատը պետք է գա ճանաչումից՝ գնոսիսից, անընդհատ ենթակա լինի կասկածի, անընդհատ զարգանա ու լրացվի: Դա միանշանակ պաշտպանություն է ցանկացած դոգմայից:

----------

VisTolog (04.03.2010), յոգի (04.03.2010), Ուլուանա (04.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Փաստորեն, մի որոշ ժամանակ քո սեփական խոսքերով միայն արյուն մղելով զբաղված մսի կտորը հիմա դառնում է հավատի աղբյուր
> Քո ասածը կարելի է հասկանալ այսպես. հավատը գալիս է էմոցիայից, ինքնաներշնչման պատճառով վերածվում է դոգմայի ու ի վերջո՝ կուլտային օբյեկտի: Ստանդարտ սցենար է:
> Իսկական հավատը պետք է գա ճանաչումից՝ գնոսիսից, անընդհատ ենթակա լինի կասկածի, անընդհատ զարգանա ու լրացվի: Դա միանշանակ պաշտպանություն է ցանկացած դոգմայից:


Չե հարգելիս, մսի կտորը չի հավատի աղբյուրը, դու ««կրոնագետ»» ես պետք է որ իմանաս սիրտ ասելով ինկատի ունեմ ապրող Էակը և Պարամ ատման, որոնք գտնվում են սրտում...
Լսած կլինես ««Հրիդայա Գուրու»» սրտի ուսուցիչ կամ ««Կշիրոդակշայի Վիշնու»» Գերագույնի մարմնավորումը բոլոր ապրող էակների սրտում, որպես Գեր Հոգի (Պարամ Ատմա)...
Բառերի իմաստ հասկանալ է պետք, ոչ թե ինչ որ բառերից կախվել և համարել ««ստանդարտ»» սցենար...



> Իսկական հավատը պետք է գա ճանաչումից՝ գնոսիսից, անընդհատ ենթակա լինի կասկածի, անընդհատ զարգանա ու լրացվի


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ո՞ր կրոնականը կարող է Աստծուն ճանաչել, ոչ մի հոգևոր գրականությունում Գերագույնի մասին ոչինչ չի ասած, միյայն, որ Նա Ամենահզորն է, Ամենա-ամենա...
Մուսուլմանները չեն էլ ընդունում, որ Աստված ձև ունի, Քրիստոնյաները դա ընդունում են, բայց շատ բան չգիտեն Նրա մասին, գիտեն միյայն Քրիստոսին...
Իսկ Վեդաները տալիս են ամբողջապես ճանաչում Գերագույնին, որից հետո քո ասածը իմաստավորվում է...

----------


## Vook

> Բրավո: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ աշխարհի Պտողմեոսյան մեթոդը չընդունելու համար մարդկանց սպանում էին միայն քրիստոնյաները:


 ԴԷ՛՛՛ նրանք այնքանով էին քրիստոնյա, որքանով որ ասենք՝ դու։ *Որևե մեկը, որ սպանում, ապականում, կամ ինկվիզիցիաի է ենթարկում՝ չի կարող քրիստոնյա լինել*։Ինչպես որ Քրիստոս է ասում ՙՈ՛չ ամեն ոք, որ ինձ Տեր  Տեր է կանչում, կարող է մտնել երկնքի թագավորությունը, այլ՝ ով կատարում է  իմ Հոր կամքը, որ երկնքում է։՚
Սպանությունը Աստծո կամքը չէ։

----------


## Minerva

Մեր ռուսերենի դասախոսն ասում էր, որ մարդիկ ուղեղում հավատի կենտրոն ունեն, որն էլ հենց դրդում ա հավատալու: Չգիտեմ` ինչքաով ա ճիշտ:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով հավատը լավ բան ա:  :Smile:  Իհարկե, եթե չի հասնում ֆանատիզմի, չի կուրացնում մարդուն ու չի սահմանափակում նրա աշխարհայացքը: Հավատացող մարդիկ միշտ հույս են ունենում: Իսկ հույսը մարդուն շատ անհրաժեշտ ա:

----------


## Leo Negri

Հարգելի Vook.
Ծառը պտուղներով պետք է ճանաչել, ինչպես կասեր նույն Քրիստոսը: Իսկ քրիստոնյաները բավականաչափ երկար են սպանել, ապականել կամ ինկվիզիցիաի ենթարկել: Իհարկե, դա չի չեզոքացնում այն, որ քրիստոնյաները նաև բուժել, սիրել ու լույս են տարածել, բայց դե փաստը մնումա փաստ:




> Սպանությունը Աստծո կամքը չէ։


Ջրհեղեղ, Մովսեսի ահաբեկչական ակտերը Եգիպտոսում, Սոդոմ և Հոմորրա, նույնիսկ սեփական միածին որդին - Աստվածաշունչը լի է սպանություններով, որոնք պլանավորվում, կազմակերպվում և իրականացվում են Հոր կամքի ներքո:

----------


## Tig

Թեմայի գրառումներից շատ քչերն եմ կարդացել ու հնարավորա որ այս միտքը արդեն ինչոր մեկը հայտնած լինի:

Նախ «Ինչու՞ ենք հավարում Արտծո գոյությանը» հարցի պատասխանը կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ ենք մենք հասկանում Աստված՝ Արարիչ ասելով:
Եթե մենք պատկերացնում ենք Արստծուն որպես գերագույն անձ, և անձ ասելով հասկանում ենք այնպիսի անձ, ինչպիսին որ պատկերացնում ենք Մարդ ասելով, ապա ստացվում է, որ մենք Արտծուն ընդունում ենք որպես Մարդուն նման անձնավորություն, ուղղակի նա կատարյալ է ամեն ինչում… Այս դեպքում մենք հավատում ենք Աստծուն, քանի որ ընդունում ենք նրա կատարելությունը և նրա օրինակը դարձնում ենք որպես Մարդու առաջնային ձգտման նպատակակետ, դեպի որը տանող ճանապարհը անվերջ է… Այստեղից կարելի է բխեցնել նաև երկրորդ տարբերակը՝ այն դեպքում երբ մարդ չի ընդունում Աստծո կատարելությունը, կամ դա համարում է անիրական, կամ առաջնային է համարում Մարդու կատարելությունը, ապա այս դեպքում մարդ արդեն չի հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը… 
Մյուս դեպքում՝ երբ որ մարդ կարողանում է գիտակցել, զգալ ու ընդունել Աստծուն ոչ թե որպես կատարյալ Մարդ-անձի կերպարով, այլ ողջ տիեզերքի համակցության տեսքով, այսինքն զգում է Աստծո ներկայությունը բացարձակապես ամեն ինչի մեջ, ապա այս դեպքում մարդ հավատում է Աստծո գոյությանը զուտ զգացական մակարդակի վրա, նա նույնիսկ իր մեջ է զգում Արարչի ներկայությունը… Ու կարծում եմ այս մոտեցումն է առավել մոտ իրականին…
Իհարկե այս բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ հարաբերական են, և տարբեր «քանակությամբ» միաժամանակ կարող են ներկա լինել միևնույն մարդու գիտակցության և հույզերի մեջ, կախված տվյալ մարդու հոգեկերտվածքից ու զարգացվածության աստիճանից…
Ու կարծում եմ առավել կարևորը ոչ թե Աստծուն հավատալ - չհավատալն է, այլ զգալ նրա գերագույն ներկայությունը ամենում՝ թե վատում, թե լավում, ու զմայլվել այդ համադրության գեղեցկությամբ, ու ապրել այնպես, որ կարողանաս լցնել քեզ հատկացված տեղը…

----------

E-la Via (04.03.2010), Gayl (05.03.2010), My World My Space (06.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), յոգի (04.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Հարգելի Vook.
> Ծառը պտուղներով պետք է ճանաչել, ինչպես կասեր նույն Քրիստոսը: Իսկ քրիստոնյաները բավականաչափ երկար են սպանել, ապականել կամ ինկվիզիցիաի ենթարկել: Իհարկե, դա չի չեզոքացնում այն, որ քրիստոնյաները նաև բուժել, սիրել ու լույս են տարածել, բայց դե փաստը մնումա փաստ:
> 
> 
> 
> Ջրհեղեղ, Մովսեսի ահաբեկչական ակտերը Եգիպտոսում, Սոդոմ և Հոմորրա, նույնիսկ սեփական միածին որդին - Աստվածաշունչը լի է սպանություններով, որոնք պլանավորվում, կազմակերպվում և իրականացվում են Հոր կամքի ներքո:


Հարգելի  Leo Negri Դուք պարզապես չունեք Ավետարանի գիտություն։Այլապես նման բան չեիք գրի։Չնայած այս պատասխանին անխուսափելիօրեն սպասում էի։

----------


## Vook

> Հարգելի Vook.
> Ծառը պտուղներով պետք է ճանաչել, ինչպես կասեր նույն Քրիստոսը: Իսկ քրիստոնյաները բավականաչափ երկար են սպանել, ապականել կամ ինկվիզիցիաի ենթարկել:


Շատ լավ ես ասում։ Ծառը պտուղով են ճանաչում, ու եթե բարդին իրեն հայտարարում է ծիրանենի, ապա  պետք չի ասել, որ  բարդին լավ ձիրան չի, այլ պետք է  տեսնել որ նա ընդհանրապես  ծիրանենու հետ կապ չունի։ Խելամիտ մարդը, ծառը տարբերելու համար, նայում է ո՛չ թէ նրա վրա փակցված գրությանը այլ՝նրա պտղին։

----------


## Leo Negri

Հարգելի Vook

Ես պարզապես Ավետարանն որոշ քրիստոնյաներից լավ գիտեմ: Հին Կտակարանն էլ, որը Աստվածաշնչի և քրիստոնեության անբաժան մասնա կազմում: Իմ աստվածաշնչյան գիտելիքները քննարկելու փոխարեն /որոնց մասին դուք, ծանոթ չլինելով ինձ, պատկերացում անգամ ունենալ չեք կարող/ լավ կլիներ ինչ որ ավելի ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ բերեիք` սեփական կարծիքը ապացուցելու նպատակով:

Ինչևէ, թեման ոչ թե գիտելիքի, այլ հավատի մասին է: Դուք ազատ եք հավատալու ինչին կամենում եք - ոչ մեկ չի պատրաստվում ձեր այդ ազատությունը ոտնահարել: Իսկ անձամբ ես միշտ նախընտրել եմ գիտելիքը կույր հավատին:

----------

յոգի (04.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> նույնիսկ սեփական միածին որդին


 Միածին որդին սպանություն չի,  այլ զոհ,  վճարված գին։ Աստված իր ստեղծագործության մեջ իր կյանքն է դրել։


> - Աստվածաշունչը լի է սպանություններով, որոնք պլանավորվում, կազմակերպվում և իրականացվում են Հոր կամքի ներքո:


Հարգելիս,  Հոր կամքը նա չեր,  որ մարդը Աստծո խոսքին անհնազանդ գտնվեր ու ճաշակեր մեղքի պտուղը։ Դէ իսկ անիձյալ աշխարհի համար,  թող  անսպասելի չլինեն ջրհեղեղներն ու կոտորածները։
Իսկ անեծքըը թոոթափելու միայն մեկ ուղղի կա։

----------


## Leo Negri

> Միածին որդին սպանություն չի, այլ զոհ, վճարված գին։ Աստված իր ստեղծագործության մեջ իր կյանքն է դրել։


Զոհաբերելու համար պետք է սպանել: Թե չէ դա ուղղակի զոհաբերության տնազա:
Թե կասես որ Հիսուսը չի *մեռել* ու ենթադրաբար հարություն ապրել?




> Հարգելիս, Հոր կամքը նա չեր, որ մարդը Աստծո խոսքին անհնազանդ գտնվեր ու ճաշակեր մեղքի պտուղը։ Դէ իսկ անիձյալ աշխարհի համար, թող անսպասելի չլինեն ջրհեղեղներն ու կոտորածները։


Վարի տալ անիծյալ աշխարհը զուտ այն պատճառով, որ այն Աստծո կամքից ազատ է ուզում ապրել? Ես բարեբախտաբար նման Աստծո հետ ոչ մի առնչություն ունենալ չեմ ուզում և չունեմ: Ավելի լավ է ճաշակեմ գիտելիքի /որն իմ համար մեղք չէ/ պտուղը ու փորձեմ համեստ ուժերիս չափով դիմակայել յուրաքանչյուր Ուժի, որը կուզենա ինձ կոտորել իմ ազատության համար:




> Լավ եղիր


Լավ եմ: Շնորհակալություն թույլտվության համար:

----------

յոգի (04.03.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Ես կցանկանաի իմ տեսակետը հայտնել թեմայի կապակցությամբ
Մարդիկ հավատում են Աստծո գոյությանը, որովհետև
1. Կան շատ անպատասխան հարցեր և կրոնը հեշտությամբ փակում է այդ բացը.
2. Մահ
3. Անօգնական իրավիճակներ /անբուժելի հիվանդություններ, հարազատի կորուստ...../

----------


## վրեժ62

> Նախորդ հարցին պատասխանեմ.
>  ոչ մի փոփոխություն էլ չի եղել աստծուն չհավատալու արդյունքում. ես կասեի հակառակը, իմ վրա եմ հույսը դնում, որն ավելի ռեալ է, քան ինչ-որ անտեսանելի բանի վրա հույս դնելը


 Հարգելի  ՎԻՍՏՕԼՕԳ,  եթե  մարդ  իր  ուղեղը  չի  տեսնում,  ուրեմն  սխա՞լ  է   իր  ուղեղի  վրա  հույս   դնելը,  կամ,   եթե   մենք  մեր   աչքով   միլիոն   դոլլար  չենք  տեսել   դա   դեռ  չի   նշանակում,   որ   այն   գոյություն   չունի:

----------

bari hoki (04.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Բրավո: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ աշխարհի Պտողմեոսյան մեթոդը չընդունելու համար մարդկանց սպանում էին միայն քրիստոնյաները:
> Գիտությունն առաջ է գնում: Մոլորությունները բացահայտվում են: Իսկ ում հոգին մութ է ու գլուխը դդում (խոսքը մեծ մասամբ ներկա ու ապագա մութ միջնադարի կաթոլիկների մասին է), նա անընդհատ կժխտի ճանաչումն ու կփորձի արգելակել այն:


Քրիստոնյաները  չէին ժխտում ճանաչումն, ընդհակառակը, նրանք դեմ էին դրա ոչ գիտական /ծիսական/ մեթոդներին /դե, իսկ ինչ հասկանալ դրա տակ եկեղեցականները արդեն ըստ իրավիճակի էին կողմնորոշվում  :Smile: /:
Չնայած նույն ալքիմիկոսներն իրենց գիտնական էին համարում, քանի որ, օրինակ, շամանների, հեքիմների ևն նման չէին գործում, այլ փորձում էին ինչ-որ "գիտականորեն ապացուցելի" մեթոդներ գտնել իրենց "վերափոխումների" համար:

----------

Rhayader (05.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քրիստոնյաները չէին ժխտում ճանաչումն, ընդհակառակը, նրանք դեմ էին դրա ոչ գիտական /ծիսական/ մեթոդներին /դե, իսկ ինչ հասկանալ դրա տակ եկեղեցականները արդեն ըստ իրավիճակի էին կողմնորոշվում /:


Երևի դրա համար իրեքհարյուրքանի թվին Կիրիլլ եպիսկոպոսի հրամանով Ալեքսանդիայի գրադարանը տվին ավիրեցին, իսկ Հիպաթիային, այդ ժամանակվա ամենատաղանդավոր կին գիտնականին, սկզբից մերկացրեցին, հետո քաշ տվեցին մոտակա նորակառույց եկեղեցի, հետո դաժանաբար սպանեցին` ըստ երևույթի սկիզբ տալով մութ դարերին և "օստրակիզմի ենթարկել" բառակապակցությանը: Պատմության գիրք չեք կարդում, գոնե կինո նայեք - վերջերս Ալեխանդրո Ամենաբարնա հանել, կոչվումա Ագորա:




> Չնայած նույն ալքիմիկոսներն իրենց գիտնական էին համարում,


Նույն ալքիմիկոսներին մեթոդիկ վառում էին խարույկների վրա, մինչև իրանք չսովորեցին ալքիմիան բացատրել քրիստոնեական սիմվոլների օգնությամբ ու չկարողացան ձուլվել մասսայի հետ:

----------

Rhayader (05.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Երևի դրա համար իրեքհարյուրքանի թվին Կիրիլլ եպիսկոպոսի հրամանով Ալեքսանդիայի գրադարանը տվին ավիրեցին, իսկ Հիպաթիային, այդ ժամանակվա ամենատաղանդավոր կին գիտնականին, սկզբից մերկացրեցին, հետո քաշ տվեցին մոտակա նորակառույց եկեղեցի, հետո դաժանաբար սպանեցին` ըստ երևույթի սկիզբ տալով մութ դարերին և "օստրակիզմի ենթարկել" բառակապակցությանը: Պատմության գիրք չեք կարդում, գոնե կինո նայեք - վերջերս Ալեխանդրո Ամենաբարնա հանել, կոչվումա Ագորա:
> 
> 
> 
> Նույն ալքիմիկոսներին մեթոդիկ վառում էին խարույկների վրա, մինչև իրանք չսովորեցին ալքիմիան բացատրել քրիստոնեական սիմվոլների օգնությամբ ու չկարողացան ձուլվել մասսայի հետ:


Դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Յախք սատանիստների համար Առաքինին ««յախք»» է... որվովհետև ամեն ինչում, ամեն տեղ Յախք են տեսնում, բերաններից Յաք է թափվում,  որովհետև սրտներում Յախքից բացի ոչինչ չկա...
> Խավարում գտնվողը ինչպես՞ կարող է իմանալ ինչ է Լույսը...


Էհ) երբ գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենաս այն մասին, թե ինչ է սատանիզմը (օրինակ՝ ԼաՎեյի գրքերն ու COS-ի բարձր քուրմ Գիլմորի ինտերվյուն կարդաս), նոր կքննարկեմ քո հետ այս թեման:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելի  ՎԻՍՏՕԼՕԳ,  եթե  մարդ  իր  ուղեղը  չի  տեսնում,  ուրեմն  սխա՞լ  է   իր  ուղեղի  վրա  հույս   դնելը,  կամ,   եթե   մենք  մեր   աչքով   միլիոն   դոլլար  չենք  տեսել   դա   դեռ  չի   նշանակում,   որ   այն   գոյություն   չունի:


Բայց կան տրամաբանական ու փաստացի ապացույցներ, որ այն գոյություն ունի :Smile:  ինչպես նաև, միլիոն դոլլարի գոյությունը կարելի է ապացուցել մաթեմատիկական ինդուկցիայի մեթոդը համատեղելով ԱՄՆ պետունեցվածքի մասին տվյալների հետ համատեղելով, ինչն ուղղակիորեն բխում է դրամի պայմանական նշանակության մասին խոսող սահմանումից: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ մեկը մի տեղ գրել է, որ ինքը միլիոն դոլլար է տեսել ու այդ միլիոն դոլլարը նրան հրամայել է երկրպագել իրեն ու ուրիշներին էլ համոզել երկրպագել իրեն, ինչպես նաև սպանել բոլորին, ովքեր հրաժարվում են երկրպագել իրեն:

Վուկ, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, քրիստոնեությունն ուղղակիորեն քարոզում է վհուկների ու կախարդների ոչնչացումը (Ելից 22:18).



> Մի՛ թողէք, որ կախարդներն ապրեն։


Քրիստոնեության մեջ ընդունելի մահապատժի ևս երկու օրինակ հաջորդում են (Ելից 22:19-20).



> Ով որ կենակցի անասունի հետ, նրան մահապատժի ենթարկեցէ՛ք։
> Ով որ կուռքերին զոհ մատուցի, մահապատժի թող ենթարկուի։


Ղևտացիների 20:1-5.



> Տէրը խօսեց Մովսէսի հետ ու ասաց. «Խօսի՛ր Իսրայէլի որդիների հետ ու նրանց ասա՛. «Եթէ որեւէ իսրայէլացի կամ իսրայէլացիների մէջ բնակութիւն հաստատած որեւէ պանդուխտ իր զաւակներից որեւէ մէկին ծառայութեան տայ կռապաշտ իշխանի, նա պէտք է մահապատժի ենթարկուի։ Այդ երկրի մարդիկ թող քարկոծեն նրան։ Ես իմ հայեացքը կը սեւեռեմ նրա վրայ եւ նրան կը վերացնեմ իմ ժողովրդի միջից, քանի որ նա իր զաւակներից մէկին կռապաշտ իշխանի ծառայութեանը յանձնելով՝ պղծել է իմ սրբարանը եւ անարգել իմ սուրբ անունը։ Եթէ տեղացի բնակիչները անուշադրութեան մատնեն իր զաւակներից որեւէ մէկին կռապաշտ իշխանի ծառայութեանը յանձնած մարդու արարքն ու չսպանեն նրան, ապա ես իմ հայեացքը կը սեւեռեմ այդ մարդու եւ նրա ցեղի վրայ, իր ժողովրդի միջից կը վերացնեմ նրան ու նրա հետ բոլոր միաբանածներին, ովքեր կռապաշտ իշխանի հետ պոռնկանալու պատճառ դարձան։


Ղևտացիների 20:9.



> Եթէ որեւէ մէկը անիծի իր հօրը կամ իր մօրը, նա մահապատժի թող ենթարկուի։ Եթէ նա բամբասել է իր հօրը կամ իր մօրը, մահապարտ է։


Հոմոսեքսուալներին մահվան դատապարտելու մասին՝ Ղևտացիների 20:13.



> Եթէ որեւէ տղամարդ մի այլ տղամարդու հետ պառկի, ինչպէս կնոջ հետ, նրանք պղծութիւն գործած կը լինեն։ Երկուսն էլ մահուան թող դատապարտուեն, որովհետեւ մահապարտ են։


Նորից վհուկների ու կախարդների մասին Ղևտացիների 20:27.



> Եթէ որեւէ տղամարդ կամ կին վհուկ կամ ոգեհմայ լինի, թող մահապատժի ենթարկուի. թող նրանց քարկոծեն, որովհետեւ մահապարտ են»։


Սա դեռ փոքր մասն է կրոնական սանկցիայով իրականացվող մահապատիժների չաղ ցուցակի, որոնք նշվում են աստվածաշնչում: Այս ամենի վրա հիմնված է կազմել ինկվիզոտորական «Malleus Maleficarum» աշխատանքը, որը հանդիսացել է ինկվիզիցիայի զոհերին հայտնաբերելու, հարցաքննելու ու մահապատժի ենթարկելու հեղինակավոր ձեռնարկ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու աշխարհիկ իշխանությամբ օժտված լինելու ամբողջ ընթացքում:
Ոչ, ինկվիզիտորներն իսկական քրիստոնյաներ էին: Իսկ դու կամ քրիստոնեությունից բան չես հասկանում, կամ էլ գիտակցաբար երկերեսանիություն ես անում, քանի որ սա է փաստը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Քրիստոնյաները  չէին ժխտում ճանաչումն, ընդհակառակը, նրանք դեմ էին դրա ոչ գիտական /ծիսական/ մեթոդներին /դե, իսկ ինչ հասկանալ դրա տակ եկեղեցականները արդեն ըստ իրավիճակի էին կողմնորոշվում /:
> Չնայած նույն ալքիմիկոսներն իրենց գիտնական էին համարում, քանի որ, օրինակ, շամանների, հեքիմների ևն նման չէին գործում, այլ փորձում էին ինչ-որ "գիտականորեն ապացուցելի" մեթոդներ գտնել իրենց "վերափոխումների" համար:


Ե՞րբ են քրիստոնյաները դեմ եղել ոչ գիտական ծիսական մեթոդներին: Պատմությունն այդ մասին լռում է :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական։* * Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեման բացված է «Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն» բաժնում և ենթադրում է քննարկել մարդու հավատքի հարցը առ աստված՝ հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից։ Խնդրում եմ մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում։*

----------


## յոգի

> Էհ) երբ գոնե մոտավոր պատկերացում ունենաս այն մասին, թե ինչ է սատանիզմը (օրինակ՝ ԼաՎեյի գրքերն ու COS-ի բարձր քուրմ Գիլմորի ինտերվյուն կարդաս), նոր կքննարկեմ քո հետ այս թեման:


Շատ լավ գիտեմ թե ինչ է դա, բացի դա ... չեմ ուզում ռեկլամ անել թե ինչ գիտեմ... իսկ քո հետ քննարկել որևե թեմա անիմաստ է, որովհետև ... ինչպես գիտես««Աշվաթհամայի մարմինը ահավոր հիվանդ էր, բացի մարմինը հոգին էլ ծախված էր սատանային...»» 
Ատման էս համարում ...յախք՞ ատման դա հենց հոգին է, որը դու էլ էս...

----------


## Rhayader

Աշվիթհամանն իր մարմինը նվիրում է Շիվային, որ վերջինիս օրհնությունը ստանա ու արջունա-մարջունաներին վարի տա: Ինչից հետո Շիվան իր օրհնությունն է նվիրում Աշվիթհամանին, ասելով՝ ով այս գիշեր հանդիպի քեզ, կմահանա: Նրան հանդիպում է պանդավների զորքը, պանդավները, դրաուպադայի երեխաները (բացի կրիշնա դրաուպադիից, որը, կին լինելով, մարտադաշտում չէր), ինչպես նաև կրիշնա ջանարդանան:
Բոլորն էլ սատկեցին (իհարկե, ոչ միանգամից): Կալի յուգան, ինչպես ասվել է, ձիու բերանով է գալիս: Իսկ Ամվիտհաման նշանակում է «հովատակ»:

----------


## Vook

> Վուկ, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, քրիստոնեությունն ուղղակիորեն քարոզում է վհուկների ու կախարդների ոչնչացումը (Ելից 22:18).
> 
> Հոմոսեքսուալներին մահվան դատապարտելու մասին


Տո շատ էլ լավ ա անոււմ։Բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, ասեր հոմիկներին դրեք ձեր գլխին ման տվե՞ք։ ինչպես հիմա են ուզում անել։
Հետո լավ  իմացիր (այսինքն լավ  էլ գիտես բայց ալիքներըը խառնոում ես՚) հին կտակարանը  դեռ քրիստոնեություն չի ու  այնտեղ   տեղում բոլորին հատուցվել է  արժանին ։Իսկ հիմա այլ է քանի որ փրկության դուռ կա բացված ու ժամանակ է տրվում  մեղավորին ետ կանգնելու իր  չարություններից։ ու դեռ ուշ չէ։*Քեզ համար էլ ուշ  չէ։*

----------


## Rhayader

> Տո շատ էլ լավ ա անոււմ։Բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, ասեր հոմիկներին դրեք ձեր գլխին ման տվե՞ք։ ինչպես հիմա են ուզում անել։


Ինչ էլ պահանջվում էր ապացուցել: Ուրեմն երկերեսանիություն մի արա ու մի քննադատիր ինկվիզիցիային:
Քրիստոնեությունը (ալիքները դու ես խառնում) սահմանող կանոնական գրքերը խմբավորված են հին և նոր կտակարանների տեսքով:
Ձեզ տարիներով խաբել ու օգտագործել են: Հիմա այլ է, քանի որ փրկության դուռ կա բացված, ու մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը հնարավորություն է տրվում ետ կանգնել ֆանատիզմից, քանի դեռ ուշ չի: *Քեզ համար էլ ուշ չէ:*
Ես առաջարկում եմ քեզ՝ դուրս արի խավարից ու գրկիր լույսը:

----------


## Vook

> Ինչ էլ պահանջվում էր ապացուցել::


ՈՒ էդ ինչ ապացուցեցիր Արքիմեդ ձյա։


> Ուրեմն երկերեսանիություն մի արա ու մի քննադատիր ինկվիզիցիային:


երկու երեք երեսանությունը դու ես անում եթե լավ չես ընկալում բազմակի կարդա կամ նորից հարցրու հարցնելը ամոթ բան չի։ Բայց  բանսարքություն մի արա։


> Ձեզ տարիներով խաբել ու օգտագործել են:


Օգտագործում են քեզ ու էլի միի բան կա որ  հետո գցում են։

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ե՞րբ են քրիստոնյաները դեմ եղել ոչ գիտական ծիսական մեթոդներին: Պատմությունն այդ մասին լռում է:


Գիտական ասելով նկատի ունեմ /նորմալ/ գիտակցվող, ծիսական ասելով նկատի ունեմ կախարդական ծեսերը /ритуал/, այլ ոչ թե եկեղեցական /обряд/: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, եթե գիտությունը քրիստոնեական չլիներ, ընդհանրապես չէր լինի. հիմքում ընկած է հավատը, որ աշխարհը մի կազմակերպված, ներդաշնակ, որոշակի նպատակ ունեցող կառույց է:


Անդրադառնալով բուն թեմային. որոշ մարդիկ /քրիստոնյա/ արդեն չեն բավարարվում հավատով առ Հայր Աստված: Անգլիացի ֆեմինիստուհիները, ապացուցում են, որ ստեղծելով, "ծնելով" աշխարհը, Աստված, ըստ էության, մայրական ֆունկցիա է կատարել, և անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու է պետք Նրան հայր համարել:  Հասել են նրան, որ նոր տպագրություններում "հայր և մայր աստված" են նշում)))

----------


## Dayana

> ինչու են մարդիկ հավատում աստծու գոյությանը


Որովհետև էս աշխարհի անարդարության, անաստվածության, դժվարությունների ու դժբախտությունների դիմաց գոնե մի մխիթարություն պետք ա: Հավատք ա պետք, որ էս ամեն ինչը մի օր "կհարթվի" ու էդ հարթողը մարդը չի կարող լինել, այլ ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժ: Այ դրա համար էլ հավատում ենք/եմ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Որովհետև էս աշխարհի անարդարության, անաստվածության, դժվարությունների ու դժբախտությունների դիմաց գոնե մի մխիթարություն պետք ա: Հավատք ա պետք, որ էս ամեն ինչը մի օր "կհարթվի" ու էդ հարթողը մարդը չի կարող լինել, այլ ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժ: Այ դրա համար էլ հավատում ենք/եմ:


ՈՒ դեռ ինչքա՞ն պետքա հավատանք :Think:  եվս 2000 տարի՞  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> ՈՒ դեռ ինչքա՞ն պետքա հավատանք եվս 2000 տարի՞


Դե անձամբ ես դժվար երկու հազար տարի ապրեմ, բայց էդ պարտադրված չի, չես ուզում ` մի հավատա  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Whyspher Whisper գիտությունն առաջացել է, երբ քրիստոնեության մայրիկը դեռ կույս էր: Քրիստոնեությունն ամբողջ ընթացքում զբաղվել է գիտությունը սահմանափակելով: Երբ որևէ գիտնական կրոնին հակասող բան էր ասում, նրան հերետիկոս էին հայտարարում ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում խանձում: Բա էլ ինչու՞ են «ծաղկուն անտիկ շրջանից» հետո ասում «խավար միջնադար»:
Իսկ քրիստոնեական աստծո մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ նա հաստատ հայր աստված է, որովհետև ծիծիկ չունի:

Վուկ, ես քեզ գործնական առաջարկ եմ անում :Jpit:  փրկություն, ավելի լավ կյանք, ամեն ինչ լրիվ ազնիվ: Փոխարենը մի բան ես տալիս, որ քեզ հաստատ պետք չի: Գործարքը ֆիքսվում ա համապատասխան փաստաթղթով:

Դայ, հավատում են, որովհետև որ նշանածը գալիս ա աղջկա մոտ, տեսնում ա՝ հղի ա, աղջիկը հո չի ասելու՝ հարևան Վալոդն ա դոմփել, ասում ա՝ աստված ա: Դե, էդ բոլորին էլ ձեռ ա տալիս. Վալոդը քացու տակ չի ընկնում, նշանածը կոտոշավոր չի դառնում, աղջկա անունը փչացած չեն հանում, ծնողներն էլ ամուսնացնում են աղջկան ու բրախում:
Որովհետև աստծո դոմփածը հարգված բան ա, Վալոդինը՝ ամոթ:

----------


## Gayl

> Whyspher Whisper գիտությունն առաջացել է, երբ քրիստոնեության մայրիկը դեռ կույս էր: Քրիստոնեությունն ամբողջ ընթացքում զբաղվել է գիտությունը սահմանափակելով: Երբ որևէ գիտնական կրոնին հակասող բան էր ասում, նրան հերետիկոս էին հայտարարում ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում խանձում: Բա էլ ինչու՞ են «ծաղկուն անտիկ շրջանից» հետո ասում «խավար միջնադար»:
> Իսկ քրիստոնեական աստծո մասին կարող եմ ասել, որ նա հաստատ հայր աստված է, որովհետև ծիծիկ չունի:


Քո գրածները ոնց կարդում եմ նույն բաներն ես գրում ու չգիտեմ երևի տեսար գրածդ պռախոդ ունեցավ ամեն անգամ նույնն ես կրկնում, դե մի հատ սիրուն ձևերով ապացուցի որ Քրիստոնեությունը սահմանափակել է գիտության զարգացում, գտիր Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ մեկ տող մեկ բառը որը քո ասածն է նշանակում, եթե գտնես ու մեջբերում անես այ դա կկոչվի *քրիստոնեություն* :Իսկ թե եկեղեցու «սպասավորները» ինչեր են արել դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է ու ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես որ քրիստոնեության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, դա Հռոմի Պապի խաղերն են և վերջապես պապին ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստվածաշնչի հետ ինքը տեղով նեռա կամ էլ սատանի թոռ դե տենց մի բան:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայ, հավատում են, որովհետև որ նշանածը գալիս ա աղջկա մոտ, տեսնում ա՝ հղի ա, աղջիկը հո չի ասելու՝ հարևան Վալոդն ա դոմփել, ասում ա՝ աստված ա: Դե, էդ բոլորին էլ ձեռ ա տալիս. Վալոդը քացու տակ չի ընկնում, նշանածը կոտոշավոր չի դառնում, աղջկա անունը փչացած չեն հանում, ծնողներն էլ ամուսնացնում են աղջկան ու բրախում:
> Որովհետև աստծո դոմփածը հարգված բան ա, Վալոդինը՝ ամոթ:


Սոֆ ջան, ես հավատում եմ, որ էդ հարևան Վալոդը չէր: Կարող ա ես պրիմիտիվ եմ ու քիչ բան եմ հասկանում, քիչ բան գիտեմ, բայց դե ես էլ տենց եմ, հավատում եմ ու վերջ ու ինձ էդ հավատով լավ եմ զգում:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (06.03.2010), Դատարկություն (06.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Whyspher Whisper գիտությունն առաջացել է, երբ քրիստոնեության մայրիկը դեռ կույս էր: Քրիստոնեությունն ամբողջ ընթացքում զբաղվել է գիտությունը սահմանափակելով: Երբ որևէ գիտնական կրոնին հակասող բան էր ասում, նրան հերետիկոս էին հայտարարում ու հնարավորությունների սահմաններում խանձում: Բա էլ ինչու՞ են «ծաղկուն անտիկ շրջանից» հետո ասում «խավար միջնադար»:


Որովհետև առաջին դեպքում մարդիկ ավելի հաճելի կյանքով էին ապրում, քան երկրորդ...
Դա կարևոր չի, կարևորը նա է, որ իրոք մարդկային "իմաստությունը"` գիտության, գիտելիքների քանակի, տրամաբանության ևն առումներով ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎԻՆ իրական արժեք չի:

----------


## յոգի

> Աշվիթհամանն իր մարմինը նվիրում է Շիվային, որ վերջինիս օրհնությունը ստանա ու արջունա-մարջունաներին վարի տա: Ինչից հետո Շիվան իր օրհնությունն է նվիրում Աշվիթհամանին, ասելով՝ ով այս գիշեր հանդիպի քեզ, կմահանա: Նրան հանդիպում է պանդավների զորքը, պանդավները, դրաուպադայի երեխաները (բացի կրիշնա դրաուպադիից, որը, կին լինելով, մարտադաշտում չէր), ինչպես նաև կրիշնա ջանարդանան:
> Բոլորն էլ սատկեցին (իհարկե, ոչ միանգամից): Կալի յուգան, ինչպես ասվել է, ձիու բերանով է գալիս: Իսկ Ամվիտհաման նշանակում է «հովատակ»:


Հա նա հանդիպում է դրուպադայի զորքին, բայց ոչ բոլորին, ... իսկ մյուս օրը որ Բրահմաստրան է օգտագործում Արջունայի վրա, նույնն էլ Արջունան է օգտագործում Աշվաթհամի վրա, Վյասադեվը ասում է հետ կանչեք Բրահմաստրաները, Արջունան հետ կանչեց, բայց այդ հիմմարը այնքան տխմար էր, Քրմի զավակ լինելով հանդերձ նա անգրագետ էր և չկարողացավ հետ կանչել բրահմաստրան, Արջունայի բրահմաստրան ջախջախեց նրան, և հետո չես հիշում ոնց էր ծնկի եկըլ Արջունայի առջև և աղաչում էր, որ իրեն չսպանեն, որ սպանել էր Արջունայի քնած երեխեքին, որ հիմմարն է քնած մարդուն սպանում, այն էլ Քրմի զավակ, միյայն թրքերին է վայել նման արարք... 
Հլը Շիվային հարցրու, ու՞մ է Նա Երկրպագում, նույնպես Պարվատին (Շակտին), հետո մեծ մեծ խոսա...
Ինչ որ բաներ լսել էս կամ կարդացել էս, քեզ թվում է ամեն ինչ գիտես...
իսկ Ջարասանդհան Կրիշնայի ««քեռու»» աներն էր... :Cool:

----------


## Rhayader

> Քո գրածները ոնց կարդում եմ նույն բաներն ես գրում ու չգիտեմ երևի տեսար գրածդ պռախոդ ունեցավ ամեն անգամ նույնն ես կրկնում, դե մի հատ սիրուն ձևերով ապացուցի որ Քրիստոնեությունը սահմանափակել է գիտության զարգացում, գտիր Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ մեկ տող մեկ բառը որը քո ասածն է նշանակում, եթե գտնես ու մեջբերում անես այ դա կկոչվի *քրիստոնեություն* :Իսկ թե եկեղեցու «սպասավորները» ինչեր են արել դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է ու ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես որ քրիստոնեության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, դա Հռոմի Պապի խաղերն են և վերջապես պապին ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստվածաշնչի հետ ինքը տեղով նեռա կամ էլ սատանի թոռ դե տենց մի բան:





> «...Այսպէս, ամեն բարի ծառ բարի պտուղ է տալիս, եւ չար ծառ չար պտուղ է տալիս: Լաւ ծառը չի կարող վատ պտուղ տալ, ոչ էլ վատ ծաոը՝ լաւ պտուղ տալ: Ամէն ծառ, որ բարի պտուղ չի տալիս, կտրւում եւ կրակն է նետւում: Ուրեմն՝ իրենց գործերից կը ճանաչէք նրանց»:
> *Մատթէոս 7:15-20*


 :Wink: 
Գալիլեո Գալիլեյ. 1632 թվականին տիեզերքի արեգակնակենտրոն մոդելն իր «Երկխոսություն աշխարհի երկու գլխավոր համակարգերի վերաբերյալ» երկում պաշտպանելու համար դատվել է ինկվիզիցիայի կողմից: Նրան ստիպել են հասարակայնորեն հրաժարվել իր հայացքներից՝ արեգակնակենտրոն համակարգը դեռ 1616 թ. հայտարարվել էր «հերետիկոսական ու Սուրբ Գրքին հակասող»: Ինչից հետո նա մինչև կյանքի վերջն ապրել է տնային բանտարկության մեջ:
Գիտնական Ջիորդանո Բրունոն պակաս հաջողակ էր: 1600 թ. փետրվարի 17-ին նրան վառեցին: Էլի «հերետիկոսական ու Սուրբ Գրքին հակասող» գաղափարների համար:
Ընդհանրապես, հերետիկոսության համար վարի գնացած նշանակալի մարդկանց ցուցակ կա այստեղ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...ted_for_heresy  :Smile:  Նրանց մեջ բնավ քիչ չեն խոշոր գիտնականները:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Քո գրածները ոնց կարդում եմ նույն բաներն ես գրում ու չգիտեմ երևի տեսար գրածդ պռախոդ ունեցավ ամեն անգամ նույնն ես կրկնում, դե մի հատ սիրուն ձևերով ապացուցի որ Քրիստոնեությունը սահմանափակել է գիտության զարգացում, գտիր Նոր Կտակարանի մեջ մեկ տող մեկ բառը որը քո ասածն է նշանակում, եթե գտնես ու մեջբերում անես այ դա կկոչվի *քրիստոնեություն* :Իսկ թե եկեղեցու «սպասավորները» ինչեր են արել դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է ու ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես որ քրիստոնեության հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, դա Հռոմի Պապի խաղերն են և վերջապես պապին ի՞նչ կապ ունի Աստվածաշնչի հետ ինքը տեղով նեռա կամ էլ սատանի թոռ դե տենց մի բան:


Ամենավերջի բառերը հանած լիովին համաձայն եմ: Շնորակալություն !!! :Smile:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա նա հանդիպում է դրուպադայի զորքին, բայց ոչ բոլորին, ... իսկ մյուս օրը որ Բրահմաստրան է օգտագործում Արջունայի վրա, նույնն էլ Արջունան է օգտագործում Աշվաթհամի վրա, Վյասադեվը ասում է հետ կանչեք Բրահմաստրաները, Արջունան հետ կանչեց, բայց այդ հիմմարը այնքան տխմար էր, Քրմի զավակ լինելով հանդերձ նա անգրագետ էր և չկարողացավ հետ կանչել բրահմաստրան, Արջունայի բրահմաստրան ջախջախեց նրան, և հետո չես հիշում ոնց էր ծնկի եկըլ Արջունայի առջև և աղաչում էր, որ իրեն չսպանեն, որ սպանել էր Արջունայի քնած երեխեքին, որ հիմմարն է քնած մարդուն սպանում, այն էլ Քրմի զավակ, միյայն թրքերին է վայել նման արարք... 
> Հլը Շիվային հարցրու, ու՞մ է Նա Երկրպագում, նույնպես Պարվատին (Շակտին), հետո մեծ մեծ խոսա...
> Ինչ որ բաներ լսել էս կամ կարդացել էս, քեզ թվում է ամեն ինչ գիտես...
> իսկ Ջարասանդհան Կրիշնայի ««քեռու»» աներն էր...


Աղավաղում ես ճշմարտությունը)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ ջան, ես հավատում եմ, որ էդ հարևան Վալոդը չէր: Կարող ա ես պրիմիտիվ եմ ու քիչ բան եմ հասկանում, քիչ բան գիտեմ, բայց դե ես էլ տենց եմ, հավատում եմ ու վերջ ու ինձ էդ հավատով լավ եմ զգում:


Ճիշտ ես հավատում, Վալոդը չէր: Ես էի :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (06.03.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Աղավաղում ես ճշմարտությունը)


Ին՞չ գիտես թե որն է ճշմարտությունը... 
դու արդեն աղավաղված վիճաով ես ստացել... հազար տակ տակնու վրա արած...
Հա վայ մոռացել էի, չե՞ որ դու հայտնի կրոնագետ էս... :Xeloq:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> դատվել է ինկվիզիցիայի կողմից


Ցավոք, ճշգրիտ աղբյուր չեմ կարող բերել, բայց քրիստոնեության մեջ համարվում է, որ, օրինակ, եթե քահանան քեզ որպես անձ դուր չի գալիս, դա չի նշանակում, որ իր օրհնությունը օրհնություն չի, անցկացրաց կնունքն էլ ավելի լավ է չլիներ, քան ինքը աներ ևն: Էն, ինչ հիմնական եկեղեցում կատարվող "խորհուրդների" /обряд/ մեջ է մտնում, աստվածաշնջյան հիմքեր ունի, անկախ մարդկային վերաբերմունքից, ունի իրական իմաստ: Ինկվիզիցիայի մասին, կարծեմ, Աստվածաշնչում չէր խոսվում:

----------


## Gayl

> Գալիլեո Գալիլեյ. 1632 թվականին տիեզերքի արեգակնակենտրոն մոդելն իր «Երկխոսություն աշխարհի երկու գլխավոր համակարգերի վերաբերյալ» երկում պաշտպանելու համար դատվել է ինկվիզիցիայի կողմից: Նրան ստիպել են հասարակայնորեն հրաժարվել իր հայացքներից՝ արեգակնակենտրոն համակարգը դեռ 1616 թ. հայտարարվել էր «հերետիկոսական ու Սուրբ Գրքին հակասող»: Ինչից հետո նա մինչև կյանքի վերջն ապրել է տնային բանտարկության մեջ:
> Գիտնական Ջիորդանո Բրունոն պակաս հաջողակ էր: 1600 թ. փետրվարի 17-ին նրան վառեցին: Էլի «հերետիկոսական ու Սուրբ Գրքին հակասող» գաղափարների համար:
> Ընդհանրապես, հերետիկոսության համար վարի գնացած նշանակալի մարդկանց ցուցակ կա այստեղ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categor...ted_for_heresy  Նրանց մեջ բնավ քիչ չեն խոշոր գիտնականները:


ի՞նչ քո կարծիքով չեմ հասկանու՞մ այդ տողերի իմաստը, եթե չեմ հավատում չի նշանակում որ անտեղյակ եմ, շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի միտք է շարադրված ու ինքս համաձայն եմ ամեն չար երևույթ պետք է ոչնչացնել ցանկացած արատ պետք է խեղդել միթե համաձայն չե՞ս և այս ամենը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ Գալիլեի հետ, ինկվիզիցայի տիրոջ մերն էլ ընդեղ հզոր ուժ են եղել ինչ ուզել արել են, այսպիսի ծիծաղելի բաները միայն ապրավդանի են եղել բա պետք է ասեն Քրիստոսն ա ասել, դու ուրիշ բան էիր սպասու՞մ, Գրիգորն էլ հայ ազգի անցյալն ա այրել, ինչա ասենք Կտակարանի մեջ ա՞ գրված, Խրիմյան Հայրիկն էլ իր ազգի համար ա ծնվել, Քրիստոնեությունը իրականում մաքրություն է քարոզում, ուղակի մարդիկ ոնց ուզում մեկնաբանում են ու օգտագործում են իրենց ուզածով չհասկանալով որ Նրա խոսքերը այնքան պարզ են որ հասանելի է ցանկացած մարդու:
Վերջը ասածդ չապացուցեցիր, երևի կրկին խնդրեմ, Կտակարանից մեջբերում արա այն տողերը որտեղ ասվում է «եկեք խոչնդոտենք գիտությունը»

----------

Vook (06.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), յոգի (06.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> երևի կրկին խնդրեմ, Կտակարանից մեջբերում արա այն տողերը որտեղ ասվում է «եկեք խոչնդոտենք գիտությունը»


ոնց որ թե ես կարող եմ մեջբերել` Նոր կտակարանից. "погублю мудрость мудрецов и разум разумных отвергну", ու, կարծեմ нагорная проповедь -ից, որ իմաստուններն էլ են վերջինների շարքում լինելու:
Սա հետաքրքիր է նաև  юродивый-ներին որպես գրեթե սուրբ վերաբերվելու տեսանկյունից. համարվում է, որ գիտակցաբար հրաժարվում էին իրենց խելքից:

Եթե սխալվում եմ, ճշգրտեք, խնդրում եմ /իրոք հետաքրքիր է/:

----------


## Gayl

> ոնց որ թե ես կարող եմ մեջբերել` Նոր կտակարանից. "погублю мудрость мудрецов и разум разумных отвергну", ու, կարծեմ нагорная проповедь -ից, որ իմաստուններն էլ են վերջինների շարքում լինելու:
> Սա հետաքրքիր է նաև  юродивый-ներին որպես գրեթե սուրբ վերաբերվելու տեսանկյունից. համարվում է, որ գիտակցաբար հրաժարվում էին իրենց խելքից:
> 
> Եթե սխալվում եմ, ճշգրտեք, խնդրում եմ /իրոք հետաքրքիր է/:


Չգիտեմ այս ինչ խոսքեր են, բայց ես Կտակարան ասելով Քրիստոս եմ հասկանում, եթե կարելի է ավելի կոնկրետ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եթե սխալվում եմ, ճշգրտեք, խնդրում եմ /իրոք հետաքրքիր է/:


Լիովին ճիշտ ես: Դեռևս Լյութերն էր ասում, որ խելքը հավատի առաջին թշնամին է: Իսկ դասականները? Տոլստոյը ասում էր, որ մտածել կարողացող մարդու համար հավատալը դժվարա: Ստենդալն ասում էր, որ կրոնը հիմնված է մեծամասնության վախի ու փոքրամասնության ճարպկության վրա: Գյոթեն ասում էր, որ ոչ մի բան չիմացողը ամեն ինչին հավատումա: Մարքսը ասում էր, որ կրոնական գիտակցությունը բնորոշ է սեփական անձը չգտած, կամ գտած ու նորից կորցրած մարդկանց: Պոլ Անրի Հոլբախը ասում էր, որ լավ քրիստոնյան պետք է ճնշի սեփական խելքը հավատի ներքո ամրապնդվելու համար: Ու այդպես շարունակ: Ուայլդի մասին էլ չխոսամ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ցավոք, ճշգրիտ աղբյուր չեմ կարող բերել, բայց քրիստոնեության մեջ համարվում է, որ, օրինակ, եթե քահանան քեզ որպես անձ դուր չի գալիս, դա չի նշանակում, որ իր օրհնությունը օրհնություն չի, անցկացրաց կնունքն էլ ավելի լավ է չլիներ, քան ինքը աներ ևն: Էն, ինչ հիմնական եկեղեցում կատարվող "խորհուրդների" /обряд/ մեջ է մտնում, աստվածաշնջյան հիմքեր ունի, անկախ մարդկային վերաբերմունքից, ունի իրական իմաստ: Ինկվիզիցիայի մասին, կարծեմ, Աստվածաշնչում չէր խոսվում:


Մի քիչ վերև ես ցույց էի տվել, թե ինչ աստվածաշնչյան հիմքեր ուներ ինկվիզիցիան:

----------


## Rhayader

> ի՞նչ քո կարծիքով չեմ հասկանու՞մ այդ տողերի իմաստը, եթե չեմ հավատում չի նշանակում որ անտեղյակ եմ, շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի միտք է շարադրված ու ինքս համաձայն եմ ամեն չար երևույթ պետք է ոչնչացնել ցանկացած արատ պետք է խեղդել միթե համաձայն չե՞ս և այս ամենը ի՞նչ կապ ուներ Գալիլեի հետ, ինկվիզիցայի տիրոջ մերն էլ ընդեղ հզոր ուժ են եղել ինչ ուզել արել են, այսպիսի ծիծաղելի բաները միայն ապրավդանի են եղել բա պետք է ասեն Քրիստոսն ա ասել, դու ուրիշ բան էիր սպասու՞մ, Գրիգորն էլ հայ ազգի անցյալն ա այրել, ինչա ասենք Կտակարանի մեջ ա՞ գրված, Խրիմյան Հայրիկն էլ իր ազգի համար ա ծնվել, Քրիստոնեությունը իրականում մաքրություն է քարոզում, ուղակի մարդիկ ոնց ուզում մեկնաբանում են ու օգտագործում են իրենց ուզածով չհասկանալով որ Նրա խոսքերը այնքան պարզ են որ հասանելի է ցանկացած մարդու:
> Վերջը ասածդ չապացուցեցիր, երևի կրկին խնդրեմ, Կտակարանից մեջբերում արա այն տողերը որտեղ ասվում է «եկեք խոչնդոտենք գիտությունը»


Երկու մեջբերում միտքս եկավ :LOL: 



> Когда-нибудь добро победит зло, поставит на колени и зверски убьет.


ու



> You're pathetic.


Նորից կրկնեմ, էս մեկը կրկնել երբեք չեմ հոգնի.



> «...Այսպէս, ամեն բարի ծառ բարի պտուղ է տալիս, եւ չար ծառ չար պտուղ է տալիս: Լաւ ծառը չի կարող վատ պտուղ տալ, ոչ էլ վատ ծաոը՝ լաւ պտուղ տալ: Ամէն ծառ, որ բարի պտուղ չի տալիս, կտրւում եւ կրակն է նետւում: Ուրեմն՝ իրենց գործերից կը ճանաչէք նրանց»:
> *Մատթէոս 7:15-20*


Գործերից ճանաչեք քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ թե խոսքերից:

----------


## Rhayader

> Չգիտեմ այս ինչ խոսքեր են, բայց ես Կտակարան ասելով Քրիստոս եմ հասկանում, եթե կարելի է ավելի կոնկրետ:


Կտակարանը, իմ կարճ խելքով, գիրք է, ոչ թե մեռած մարդ, որի գոյություն ունեցած լինելն անգամ հարցականի տակ է: Ժող, հիմա ես ձեզ շնորհակալ եմ: Որովհետև հիմա ես տեսնում եմ հիմքը, որի վրա նստած ա քրիստոնեությունը: Ես գիտեի, որ ինքը կա, ես գիտեի, թե ինքն ինչ տեսք ունի, բայց երբեք չէի հանդիպել այսքան մոտիկից:
Ու ամենազվարճալին այն է, որ դուք ձեզ բարի եք կարծում:



> Աջակողմյան ուղու աստվածներն վիճել ու պայքարել են աշխարհի մի ամբողջ ժամանակաշրջան: Այս աստվածություններից ամեն մեկն ու նրանց համապատասխան քրմերն ու ծիսակատարները փորձել են ճշմարտություն գտնել իրենց սեփական ստերի մեջ: Կրոնական մտքի սառցե դարաշրջանը կարող է միայն սահմանափակ ժամանակահատված զբաղեցնել մարդկության գոյության մեծ ընթացքում: Իմաստապիղծների աստվածներն իրենց ասքն են ունեցել, ու նրանց հազարամյակն իրականության նման է դարձել: Ամեն մեկն իր սեփական «սրբազան» ուղով դեպի դրախտ, մյուսին մեղադրել է հերետիկոսությունների ու հոգևոր անմտությունների մեջ: Նիբելունգների մատանին իսկապես հավերժական անեծք է կրում, բայց միայն այն պատճառով, որ նրան փնտրողները մտածում են «Բարի» և «Չար» հասկացություններով՝ իրենց անընդհատ համարելով «Բարին»: Անցյալի աստվածներն իրենց սեփական սատանաների նման են դարձել, որ ապրեն: Նրանց ծիսակատարները թուլակամորեն խաբեությունների են դիմում, որ լցնեն իրենց աղոթատեղիներն ու իրենց տաճարների վարձերը մուծեն: Ավաղ, նրանք չափազանց երկար են ուսումնասիրել «արդարությունն» ու խղծուկ ու անմրցունակ սատանաներ են ստեղծում: Եվ այդպես, նրանք ձեռք-ձեռքի են տալիս «եղբայրական» միության ու իրենց վերջին համատիեզերական խորհրդի համար Վալհալլա գնալու հուսահատության մեջ: «Մոտենում է խավարը՝ մայրամուտն աստվածների»: Գիշերվա ագռավները թռել են հեռու, որ կանչեն Լոկիին, ով հրդեհել է Վալհալլան Ինֆերնոյի բռնկուն եռաժանիով: Մայրամուտն ավարտվել է: Գիշերվանից ծնվել է նոր լույսի փայլն ու Լյուցիֆերը ծագել է, որ նորից հայտարարի. «Սա՛ է Սատանայի դարաշրջանը: Սատանա՛ն է իշխում աշխարհի վրա»: Անարդարների աստվածները մահացած են: Սա՛ է լուսաբացը մոգության ու չպղծված իմաստության: ՄԱՐՄԻՆԸ գերակայել է, ու մեծ Եկեղեցի կկառուցվի, սրբագործված նրա անունով: Մարդու փրկությունն էլ կախման մեջ չի լինի ինքնաժխտումից: Ու գիտեցվա՛ծ լինի, որ մարմինն ու ապրողները մեծագույն նախապատրաստությունը կլինեն ցանկացած ու բոլոր հավերժական վայելքների  համար:
> *REGIE SATANAS!
> AVE SATANAS!
> Փա՛ռք Սատանային:*


 :Wink: 
Անտոն Շանդոր ԼաՎեյ, «Սատանայական Աստվածաշունչ», «Նախաբան»: Թարգմանությունը՝ Բ. Պողոսյանի:

----------


## Gayl

> Երկու մեջբերում միտքս եկավ
> 
> Երկրորդ միտքը չհասկացա, առաջինը դուրս եկավ:
> 
> Նորից կրկնեմ, էս մեկը կրկնել երբեք չեմ հոգնի.
> 
> Գործերից ճանաչեք քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ թե խոսքերից:


 Դե սկսենք գործերից, ըսկ Կտակարանի Քրիստոսը բուժում էր հիվանդներին, կենդանություն էր տալիս մեռածներին, սովից մարդկանց ա փրկել,մարդկանց առողջ հոգեկան սսնդով էր կերակրում, դե երևի էսքանը հերիքա որ խոսքը գործ համարենք :Smile:  այ էսքանը կոչվում է քրիստոնեություն, ոչ թե Գալիլեը մեռավ Քրիստոսն ա ասել:
Ինչ որ բարդ բաներ չեմ , ուղակի ոտքդ դրել ես մի կոշիկի մեջ ու քոնն ես առաջ տանում ու թե ինչ ես ուզում ապացուցած լինես էտ էլ երևի միայն դու գիտես, եթե իհարկե գիտես:

----------


## Gayl

> Կտակարանը, իմ կարճ խելքով, գիրք է, ոչ թե մեռած մարդ, որի գոյություն ունեցած լինելն անգամ հարցականի տակ է: Ժող, հիմա ես ձեզ շնորհակալ եմ: Որովհետև հիմա ես տեսնում եմ հիմքը, որի վրա նստած ա քրիստոնեությունը: Ես գիտեի, որ ինքը կա, ես գիտեի, թե ինքն ինչ տեսք ունի, բայց երբեք չէի հանդիպել այսքան մոտիկից:
> Ու ամենազվարճալին այն է, որ դուք ձեզ բարի եք կարծում:
> 
> 
> Անտոն Շանդոր ԼաՎեյ, «Սատանայական Աստվածաշունչ», «Նախաբան»: Թարգմանությունը՝ Բ. Պողոսյանի:


Բարի լինելու պահը չհասկացա, էտ որտեղից ենթադրեցիր, օրինակ ես լիալուսնից հետո մարդ եմ ուտում, բայց էտ հեչ կապ չունի: Սխալ հետևություններ ես անում ես էլ հակառակում եմ:
Էնքան սատանա ասացիր հարց առաջացավ, Սատանայի գերագույն նպատակը որնա՞ ու ինչ մեթոդներովա փորձում հասնել իր նպատակին:

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ քրիստոնեությունն ու Քրիստոսն իրարից մի քիչ տարբեր բաներ են) Քրիստոսը նույնիսկ քրիստոնեության հիմնադիր չի: Քրիստոնեությունը հիմնադրել են Պողոս ու Պետրոս առաքյալները, ինչի առիթով ասում են. «Քրիստոնեությունը կարող էր ստեղծվել առանց Քրիստոսի, բայց չէր կարող առանց Պողոս ու Պետրոս առաքյալներից»:
Էդ բուժողներն ու այլ «սուրբ մարդիկ» տարբեր կրոնների պատմությունների մեջ այնքան շատ են ու այնքան լավերը կան մեջները, հենց թեկուզ Գաուտամա Բուդդան քեզ օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը մեջները չի երևում: Կրոնի ստեղծման համար դա շատ քիչ ա:
Բացի դրանից, Քրիստոսն էլ էդքան պրիմիտիվ բարեգործ չէր: Եթե իրա ծնվելու պահին Նազարեթ քաղաք գոյություն չի ունեցել, ապա եղել ա նազովրեցիների աղանդ, որը զբաղվում էր հունա-եգիպտական ու հուդայական միստիցիզմով: Քրիստոսը սև մոգությամբ էլ էր զբաղվում, արժանահիշատակ թզենու դեպքը հիշենք, քսակից ուժեղ ու բարոյականությունից թույլ կանանց հարեմ էլ էր ման տալիս հետը :Wink:  Հիմքեր կան ենթադրելու, որ Քրիստոս («Օծյալ») բառը ֆալսիֆիկացիա ա, ի սկզբանե եղել ա Քրեստոս («Բարի»):
Ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ չի, ոնց թվում ա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բարի լինելու պահը չհասկացա, էտ որտեղից ենթադրեցիր, օրինակ ես լիալուսնից հետո մարդ եմ ուտում, բայց էտ հեչ կապ չունի: Սխալ հետևություններ ես անում ես էլ հակառակում եմ:
> Էնքան սատանա ասացիր հարց առաջացավ, Սատանայի գերագույն նպատակը որնա՞ ու ինչ մեթոդներովա փորձում հասնել իր նպատակին:


Սատանան ես եմ ու ցանկացած մարդ, ով չի խոնարհվում: Սատանայի առաջնային նպատակը «ձախ ձեռքի» ուղով շարժվելն ա: Էդ նպատակի համար ինքն օգտվում ա ինքնակատարելագործման, ինքնակրթության, ինքնաազատագրման, մարմնի պահանջները վայելքներով բավարարելու և այլ մեթոդներից: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես պատասխանովս:

----------


## Gayl

> Աջակողմյան ուղու աստվածներն վիճել ու պայքարել են աշխարհի մի ամբողջ ժամանակաշրջան: Այս աստվածություններից ամեն մեկն ու նրանց համապատասխան քրմերն ու ծիսակատարները փորձել են ճշմարտություն գտնել իրենց սեփական ստերի մեջ: Կրոնական մտքի սառցե դարաշրջանը կարող է միայն սահմանափակ ժամանակահատված զբաղեցնել մարդկության գոյության մեծ ընթացքում: Իմաստապիղծների աստվածներն իրենց ասքն են ունեցել, ու նրանց հազարամյակն իրականության նման է դարձել: Ամեն մեկն իր սեփական «սրբազան» ուղով դեպի դրախտ, մյուսին մեղադրել է հերետիկոսությունների ու հոգևոր անմտությունների մեջ: Նիբելունգների մատանին իսկապես հավերժական անեծք է կրում, բայց միայն այն պատճառով, որ նրան փնտրողները մտածում են «Բարի» և «Չար» հասկացություններով՝ իրենց անընդհատ համարելով «Բարին»: Անցյալի աստվածներն իրենց սեփական սատանաների նման են դարձել, որ ապրեն: Նրանց ծիսակատարները թուլակամորեն խաբեությունների են դիմում, որ լցնեն իրենց աղոթատեղիներն ու իրենց տաճարների վարձերը մուծեն: Ավաղ, նրանք չափազանց երկար են ուսումնասիրել «արդարությունն» ու խղծուկ ու անմրցունակ սատանաներ են ստեղծում: Եվ այդպես, նրանք ձեռք-ձեռքի են տալիս «եղբայրական» միության ու իրենց վերջին համատիեզերական խորհրդի համար Վալհալլա գնալու հուսահատության մեջ: «Մոտենում է խավարը՝ մայրամուտն աստվածների»: Գիշերվա ագռավները թռել են հեռու, որ կանչեն Լոկիին, ով հրդեհել է Վալհալլան Ինֆերնոյի բռնկուն եռաժանիով: Մայրամուտն ավարտվել է: Գիշերվանից ծնվել է նոր լույսի փայլն ու Լյուցիֆերը ծագել է, որ նորից հայտարարի. «Սա՛ է Սատանայի դարաշրջանը: Սատանա՛ն է իշխում աշխարհի վրա»: Անարդարների աստվածները մահացած են: Սա՛ է լուսաբացը մոգության ու չպղծված իմաստության: ՄԱՐՄԻՆԸ գերակայել է, ու մեծ Եկեղեցի կկառուցվի, սրբագործված նրա անունով: Մարդու փրկությունն էլ կախման մեջ չի լինի ինքնաժխտումից: Ու գիտեցվա՛ծ լինի, որ մարմինն ու ապրողները մեծագույն նախապատրաստությունը կլինեն ցանկացած ու բոլոր հավերժական վայելքների համար:
> REGIE SATANAS!
> AVE SATANAS!
> Փա՛ռք Սատանային:


Հոյակապ է, չտեսնված ելույթ բայց ափսոս այս քո Աստվածաշնչում չկա ոչինչ գլխավոր հերոսի մասին և այսպես ոչինչ չկարդացի բացի հակառակ կրոնին փնովելուց, այսինքն փոխանակ իրանց գաղափարները առաջ տանեն ուրիշի գաղափարներն են հերքում ու ծաղրում, ողորմելի ձև է դրա համար էլ հետևորդ չունեք չնայած հույս ունեք որ մի օր աշխարհը ձերն է լինելու ու դժողքում իշխելու եք, քանի Շնագայլերը կան Դրակուլաները պտի չոքեչոք ման գան :LOL:  պատկերացնում եմ դեմքիդ արատահայտությունը երբ մեռնելուց հետո ջոգես որ ոչ դրախտ կա ոչ էլ դժողք :LOL: 
Չգիտեմ ով է ասել ու չեմ հիշում երբվանից է այս արտահայտությունը մտքիս եկել բայց թիրախին է կպել.
*Պարապությունը հիմարություն է ծնում*

----------

Vook (06.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), յոգի (08.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ քրիստոնեությունն ու Քրիստոսն իրարից մի քիչ տարբեր բաներ են) Քրիստոսը նույնիսկ քրիստոնեության հիմնադիր չի: Քրիստոնեությունը հիմնադրել են Պողոս ու Պետրոս առաքյալները, ինչի առիթով ասում են. «Քրիստոնեությունը կարող էր ստեղծվել առանց Քրիստոսի, բայց չէր կարող առանց Պողոս ու Պետրոս առաքյալներից»:


Պողոս, Պետրոս և այլն նրանք Քրիստոսի խոսքն են տարածել :Wink: 



> Էդ բուժողներն ու այլ «սուրբ մարդիկ» տարբեր կրոնների պատմությունների մեջ այնքան շատ են ու այնքան լավերը կան մեջները, հենց թեկուզ Գաուտամա Բուդդան քեզ օրինակ, որ Քրիստոսը մեջները չի երևում:


Դե եթե մի պահ պատկերացնեմ որ Քրիստոսի գոյությանը հավատում եմ ուրեմն ոչ թե չի երևում այլ իրանց կողքը ուղակի փայլումա :Smile: 



> Կրոնի ստեղծման համար դա շատ քիչ ա:


Ասելով չի տեսնելովա:



> Բացի դրանից, Քրիստոսն էլ էդքան պրիմիտիվ բարեգործ չէր: Եթե իրա ծնվելու պահին Նազարեթ քաղաք գոյություն չի ունեցել, ապա եղել ա նազովրեցիների աղանդ, որը զբաղվում էր հունա-եգիպտական ու հուդայական միստիցիզմով: Քրիստոսը սև մոգությամբ էլ էր զբաղվում, արժանահիշատակ թզենու դեպքը հիշենք, քսակից ուժեղ ու բարոյականությունից թույլ կանանց հարեմ էլ էր ման տալիս հետը Հիմքեր կան ենթադրելու, որ Քրիստոս («Օծյալ») բառը ֆալսիֆիկացիա ա, ի սկզբանե եղել ա Քրեստոս («Բարի»):
> Ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ չի, ոնց թվում ա:


Խոսքեր որոնք արժեք չունեն գրեցիր գրելու համար:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց չհասկացա թե ինչա նշանակում չեմ խոնհարվում,ինքդ խոնհարվում ես սատանայի առաջ, չխոնհարվողներ չկան:


Ես իհարկե քիչմ հեռու եմ սատանիզմից ու Լավեյի ահագին մտքերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե շատ հետաքրքիր միտք ես արտահայտում:
Իհարկե, խոնարհվելուն սովոր, ծնվելուց մինչև դագաղ ծնկների վրա անցկացրած մարդուն շատ տարօրինակ կարա թվա, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ուզում խոնարհվեն /նույնը կույր ծնված մարդուն շատ տարօրինակա թվում, երբ մեկը իրան գույների մասինա սկսում պատմել/ - լինի դա ինչ որ մեկի կամ ինչ որ խմբի հորինած աստծո առջև, սիստեմայի առջև, շրջապատի, հասարակության և այլն: Բայց դա չի ժխտում այն պարզ փաստը, որ խոնարհվելն սեփական արժանապատվությունից ցածր համարող մարդիկ կան, ու ահագին շատ են - ինչքան էլ կոնկրետ քեզ դա դուր չգա:

----------

Rhayader (06.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես իհարկե քիչմ հեռու եմ սատանիզմից ու Լավեյի ահագին մտքերի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե շատ հետաքրքիր միտք ես արտահայտում:
> Իհարկե, խոնարհվելուն սովոր, ծնվելուց մինչև դագաղ ծնկների վրա անցկացրած մարդուն շատ տարօրինակ կարա թվա, որ կան մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ուզում խոնարհվեն /նույնը կույր ծնված մարդուն շատ տարօրինակա թվում, երբ մեկը իրան գույների մասինա սկսում պատմել/ - լինի դա ինչ որ մեկի կամ ինչ որ խմբի հորինած աստծո առջև, սիստեմայի առջև, շրջապատի, հասարակության և այլն: Բայց դա չի ժխտում այն պարզ փաստը, որ խոնարհվելն սեփական արժանապատվությունից ցածր համարող մարդիկ կան, ու ահագին շատ են - ինչքան էլ կոնկրետ քեզ դա դուր չգա:


Եթե չեն ուզում չի նշանակում, որ չեն խոնհարվում, հենց այդ միտքը արտահայտողը խոնհարվում է իր կրոնի առաջ, թե այդպես չի թող ասի ու հիմնավորի:
Խոնհարվիր քո ծնողի առաջ, խոնհարվիր բնության,քո հողի առաջ որովհետև նա է քեզ կյանք տալիս, չե՞ս ուզում օօօօօօ շատ համառն ես դե քեզ քաջություն եմ մաղթում, պետք է պատրաստվես մահն է ուզում քեզ ծնկաչոք տեսնել դե տեսնեմ ծունկդ չե՞ս ծալելու:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եթե չեն ուզում չի նշանակում, որ չեն խոնհարվում, հենց այդ միտքը արտահայտողը խոնհարվում է իր կրոնի առաջ, թե այդպես չի թող ասի ու հիմնավորի:


Եթե չեն ուզում, արդեն շատ մեծ հնարավորություն կա, որ մի չքնաղ օր կդադարեն խոնարհվել: Իսկ եթե չեն էլ թույլ տալիս իրենց մտածել, որ հնարավոր է չխոնարհվել, երկինքը ճաքի մեկա շարունակելու են ծնկաչոք մնալ: Մենտալիտետի հարցա, ով գիտի, իսկ դե ուղիղ մեջքով կանգնելը միշտ էլ կուզիկությունից դժվարա:





> Խոնհարվիր քո ծնողի առաջ, խոնհարվիր բնության,քո հողի առաջ որովհետև նա է քեզ կյանք տալիս, չե՞ս ուզում օօօօօօ շատ համառն ես դե քեզ քաջություն եմ մաղթում, պետք է պատրաստվես մահն է ուզում քեզ ծնկաչոք տեսնել դե տեսնեմ ծունկդ չե՞ս ծալելու:


Ծնողներիս սիրում ու հարգում եմ - սեփական անձից վեր: Իրանք առաջինը ինձ ոտքի կկանգնացնեն, եթե իմ մտքով անցնի իրանց առջև խոնարհվել: Ես ծնողներիս դեմը կանգնում եմ ուղիղ մեջքով ու իրանց աչքերին եմ նայում, որովհետև կարիք չունեմ հայացքս առ հատակ փախցնել: Մի խառնի սերն ու հարգանքը /նամանավանդ սերը/ խոնարհվելու հետ:
Բնությունը - գոնե աշխատում եմ զիբիլ խոտերի մեջ չքցել, ինչպես սիրում են անել Հայաստանում: Երևանի պուրակները - վկա:
Հող, հայրենիք - էլի երևի սիրում եմ, ու աշխատում եմ համեստ ուժերիս չափով պարտքերս տալ հայրենիքիս /ի տարբերություն որոշ հայ տղաների, ում համար բանակում ծառայելն ասենք զապադլոյա/:

Մահը քեզա վախից ծնկաչոք տեսնելու: Ես իրան դիմավորելու եմ ժպտալով ու իրա աչքերի մեջ նայելով: Մարդու ամենակարևոր պարը սեփական մահվան հետա - ինչ մարդա, տենց էլ պարումա: Մահն պետքա դիմավորել այնպես, ինչպես դիմավորում ես սիրուհու:

Քաջություն մաղթելու համար իհարկե շնորհակալություն, բայց դե ինձ թվումա քեզ ավելի շատա պետք, նենց որ խնդրում եմ, պահի քեզ:

----------

Rhayader (06.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իհարկե: "Ծնկաչոք լինել" բառակապակցությունը որպես "վախենալ" հասկանալը բառացի հասկանալա:
> 
> 
> 
> Դու երևի ահագին զարմանաս, եթե ասեմ, որ քո կարծիքը իմ մտքերի տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի մասին իմ համար ամենահեղինակավորը չի: 
> Խոնարհ ձևերով հաջողություն ասելու ես դու, ու ստիպելու են քեզ - ինչպես արդեն գրել եմ, խոնարհվողի համար շատ տարօրինակա թվում, որ մեկը կարա չխոնարհվի:
> Իհարկե գիտեմ: Վերջը ով գիտի մեռնելու եմ:


Ծնկաչոք լինելը վախենալու հոմանիշն ա՞:

----------


## Leo Negri

Չէ: Գրածս սարկաստիկ էր: Մյուս անգամ նման գրառումների կողքը սմայլիկ կդնեմ, որ միանգամից սարկազմը պարզ լինի:
Իհարկե հոմանիշ չի - բայց ամենից հաճախ ծնկաչոք են լինում վախի պատճառով ենթարկվելու ցանկությամբ: Նույնիսկ տենց կրոնական բառ կա - աստվածավախ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.03.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հավատում աստծու գոյությանը


Հավատում են, քանի որ ֆիզիկապես չեն տեսնում: Եթե տեսնեին, անհրաժեշտություն չէր լինի հավատալու:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Հավատի ու ծնկներին իջնելու կորրելյացիան - ժամանակակից նկարիչ քանդակագործի աչքերով: Եթե մեկն ուզենա գնա իրան կոտորի - անունը Էուգենիո Մերինո-ա, ազգությամբ իսպանացի:

----------

Boboloz (06.03.2010), Mark Pauler (07.03.2010), Rhayader (07.03.2010)

----------


## Boboloz

Մահկանացուն էնքան խղճուկ ա,որ ոչ մի պատերազմում չէր կարող հաղթել,չէր պահպանի իր գոյությունը  եթե չմտածեր ու չհավատար,որ իր գլխավերևում իրեն աջակցում են աստվածներ կամ աստված: :Super Man:  :Diablo:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անիմաստ խոսակցություն է, շատ կներեք: Տեղ-տեղ՝ կույր, տեղ-տեղ՝ խուլ, տեղ-տեղ էլ՝ դեմագոգ քննարկում է գնում: Քրիստոնեությունը ինձ համար հետևյալն է (արդեն ասել եմ). 1. Սիրեք իրար, 2. Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Վե՛րջ. մնացած տապան-մապան, մորենի-մուրենիները օդ են, լայն մասսաների համար նախատեսված փայլուն թուղթ: Սատանայի (սատանիզմի) էությունը *Rhayader*-ը ներկայացրեց այնպես, ինչպես ինքն էր ցանկանում. շատ լավ: Նույն տեսակի խոսակցություններ են՝ երկուստեք:

Ես դիմացինիս սիրելու ու նրա հետ լավ վարվելու համար Աստծու կարիքը չունեմ: Ես ինքնակատարելագործմամբ զբաղվելու ու ինձ ազատ զգալու համար Սատանայի կարիքը չունեմ: Ոչ մի առաջնորդի, ուսմունքի, դավանանքի անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում ինձ համար. ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ Սուրբ Գիրքն է ինձ ասում՝ սիրիր դիմացինիդ, թե ես ինքս եմ ինձ դա ասում. միտքը, էությունը մնում է նույնը: Ես ինձ երբեք չեմ դնի որոշակի սահմանների մեջ, եթե անգամ այդ սահմանն ընդամենը «Սատանա» կամ «Աստված» բառն է, միայն բառն ու ուրիշ ոչինչ: Բոլոր մարդիկ պիտի ազատ լինեն, քանի դեռ այդ ազատությունը չի սկսել խանգարել դիմացինի ազատությանը. ըստ այդմ՝ ես հարգում եմ թե՛ առաջին և թե՛ երկրորդ տեսակետը ներկայացնողներին, բայց չեմ ընդունում դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ: Երկուսն էլ մի լուրջ թերություն ունեն. մարդու և իր գիտակցության միջև ինչ-որ երրորդ ուժ է խցկված: Այնինչ մարդը ինքնաբավ էակ է:

----------

Gayl (06.03.2010), VisTolog (06.03.2010), Ռեդ (06.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Տարօրինակ ոչինչ չկա միայն կան խոսքեր և էլի խոսքեր էտ խոսքերից երևի թե ես էլ կարող եմ շարադրել այնպես շարադրել որ երևի մարմնովդ սարսուռ անցնի:


Բառեր, բառեր, բառեր...
Իհարկե մարմնովս սարսուռ կանցնի: Հենց սկսես շարադրել, պահի տակ տեղնուտեղը կսկսի անցնել: Իրականում արդեն անցնումա, սառը քրտինքն էլ խփելա ճակատիս: Հեսա բժիշկները գալու են հոսպիտալացնեն, նենց ուժեղ սարսուռա ու քրտինք: Ուրիշ?




> Մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցեցիր որ ասածներիս իմաստը բնավ չես կարողանում ընկալել և կասկածում եմ որ ընդհանրապես գոնե կռահել ես այսքան ինչ եմ գրել:


Խոստովանում եմ - քո վեհ ու հզոր ինտելետկտի ժայթկումները իրոք երբեմն դժվարա հասկանալ ինձ, համեստ մահկանացուիս:

Որ նենց շատ օֆթոփ չլինի: Ահա մի մարդ, ում քրիստոնյա լինելը ու աստծուն հավատալը ակամա հարգում եմ, ի տարբերություն բոլոր անհավատների ծնկաչոքման ու կոտորման մասին երազող իրենց քրիստոնյա համարող դեռահասությունից տենց էլ դուրս չեկած մարդկանց իբր թե քրիստոնյա լինելն ա աստծուն հավատալն: Այ էս մարդը իրոք սեր ու լույսա փորձել տարածի, ու աշխարհը անհամեմատ ավելի բարի ու լավ տեղա սարքել: Ու եթե բոլոր քրիստոնյաները իրանից գոնե մի քիչ օրինակ վերցնեին, աշխարհը և ավելի բարի ու լավ տեղ կլիներ:
Բարեբախտաբար Թերեզաի նման մարդիկ կան, ու սուսուփուս իրանց գործն են անում, առանց որևէ պարգևատրում պահանջելու:

----------

Ariadna (09.03.2010), Rhayader (07.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Աստվածահավատ մարդիկ շատ, շատ տարբեր են լինում: Ոմանք հավատում են, որովհետեվ հավատը իրենց ուժա տալիս բարի գործեր անելու /տես նախորդ պոստը/, իսկ ոմանք...հավատում են արդյոք? Ու եթե հավատում են, ինչ նպատակներ հետապնդելով?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/interna...titution.shtml

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Սատանան ես եմ ու ցանկացած մարդ, ով չի խոնարհվում: Սատանայի առաջնային նպատակը «ձախ ձեռքի» ուղով շարժվելն ա: Էդ նպատակի համար ինքն օգտվում ա ինքնակատարելագործման, ինքնակրթության, ինքնաազատագրման, մարմնի պահանջները վայելքներով բավարարելու և այլ մեթոդներից: Բավարարվա՞ծ ես պատասխանովս:


"Ձախ ձեռքի" ուղով շարժվելը  նշանակում է, բացի ընդունվածին ու թելադրվողին հակառակ շարժվելուց, շարժվել ինտուիցիային, զգացումներին համապատասխան, ի տարբերություն մտքի, տրամաբանության, հստակ ձևակերպված օրենքների: Բայց արդյոք էդ դեպքում ավելի հավանական է ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնակրթությունն ու  ինքնազարգացումը: Ինձ թվում է, դա կարող է բերել ինքնաբացահայտման, ամեն պահին ինքդ քեզ ավելի լավ հասկանալուն և, այո, ցանկությունների բավարարմանը, բայց ոչ վերը նշված երեք գործընթացներին, որոնց համար ավելի շուտ կամք, նպատակաուղղվածություն, իմաստի գիտակցում է անհրաժեշտ:





> Ծնողներիս սիրում ու հարգում եմ - սեփական անձից վեր: Իրանք առաջինը ինձ ոտքի կկանգնացնեն, եթե իմ մտքով անցնի իրանց առջև խոնարհվել: Ես ծնողներիս դեմը կանգնում եմ ուղիղ մեջքով ու իրանց աչքերին եմ նայում, որովհետև կարիք չունեմ հայացքս առ հատակ փախցնել: Մի խառնի սերն ու հարգանքը /նամանավանդ սերը/ խոնարհվելու հետ:


Սիրելը, իսկապես կարևոր է, եթե հիշում եք, քրիստոնեությունը նաև "սիրո կրոն" են անվանում:




> Մահը քեզա վախից ծնկաչոք տեսնելու: Ես իրան դիմավորելու եմ ժպտալով ու իրա աչքերի մեջ նայելով: Մարդու ամենակարևոր պարը սեփական մահվան հետա - ինչ մարդա, տենց էլ պարումա: Մահն պետքա դիմավորել այնպես, ինչպես դիմավորում ես սիրուհու:


Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ մահը քեզ չի՞ հաղթի:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ուրիշ ո՞նց ես, հիմա վիճակդ գոնե լավա՞:


Մինչև հիմա սարսռում եմ, նենց թունդ սարսռացնող ես: Ինտերնետում ահագին շատ են թունդ սարսռացնողները, չես գտնում?




> Առանց խոստովանության էլ իմ համար պարզ էր, որ դժվարությամբ ես ընկալում հայերենով շարադրված նախադասություններս:


Նամանավանդ երբ դրանք շարադրվում են քո նման տարրական տրամաբանության մեջ գլուխ հանող տղուց: Մենք ով ենք, որ հասկանանք քեզ, ով իմաստուն: Համել հասկանալու ժամանակ չկա, զբաղված եմ սարսռելով:




> Իսկ դու իրանից օրինակ վերձնու՞մ ես:


Իսկ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ:


Բա ինչ դու՞ էլ Սատանա:
Մնացածն էլ նամակով կասեմ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> շարժվել ինտուիցիային, զգացումներին համապատասխան, ի տարբերություն մտքի, տրամաբանության, հստակ ձևակերպված օրենքների:


Ինձ չէր ուղղված, բայց դե: Նույնիսկ հնդկական վամամարգայում, որը անշուշտ ամենակրքոտն է, չեն հրաժարվում մտքից ու տրամաբանությունից: Այն փաստը, որ օգտագործվում են ավելիրադիկալ, արագ ու վտանգավոր կայացման միջոցներ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ վիրյան մոռացելա, թե ինչա միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը: Իսկ թե հնդկաստանից հեռու, ասենք ձախ ձեռքի դաոսիզմում, կամ ճապոնական շուգենդո-ում, թե միտքն և թե տրամաբանությունն ու արթուն վիճակը շատ ավելի կարևոր են համարվում, քան որևէ աջակողմյան ուղղության մեջ:




> Բայց արդյոք էդ դեպքում ավելի հավանական է ինքնակատարելագործումը, ինքնակրթությունն ու ինքնազարգացումը:


Այո: Ավելին, նման դեպքում ինքնախաբեությունից, կամ ասենք խելոք բաներից խոսալուց ու ոչ մի իրական աշխատանք չանելուց խուսափելը ավելի հեշտա:




> բերել ինքնաբացահայտման, ամեն պահին ինքդ քեզ ավելի լավ հասկանալուն


Այո, այդպես էլ կա: Բայց եթե չկա ինքնաբացահայտում ու ինքնաճանաչում, որևէ ռեալ կատարելագործման մասին կարելիա մենակ խոսալ:




> և, այո, ցանկությունների բավարարմանը,


Why not? Շատ ավելի առողջա, քան ասելն, որ ցանկություններ չունես, իսկ իրականում ճնշված ցանկություններից ինքդ քեզ պատառ պատառ անես:




> որոնց համար ավելի շուտ կամք, նպատակաուղղվածություն, իմաստի գիտակցում է անհրաժեշտ:


Դու հենց նոր այն հատկություններն թվարկեցիր, որոնք տանտրիկին պետք է տարբերեն սովորական մարդուց - մինչև ինքը կսկսի անել բաներ, որոնց համար վամամարգան վատ համբավ է ստացել: Ավելի ստույգ տես Յուլիուս Էվոլա, La Yoga Della Potenza, պաշուների ու վիրյաների տարբերության մասին:




> Սիրելը, իսկապես կարևոր է, եթե հիշում եք, քրիստոնեությունը նաև "սիրո կրոն" են անվանում:


Ծառը պետք է ճանաչել պտուղներով, ոչ թե անունով: 
Իսկ Բրունոյի խարույկի հոտը դեռ չափից ուժեղա: Ինչպես նաև այրված գրքերի հոտը:




> Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ մահը քեզ չի՞ հաղթի:


Իսկ դու հաճախ ես պայքարում նրա հետ, ում սիրում ես?
Իհարկե, մի չքնաղ օր մարմինս ինչ ինչ պատճառներով էլ չի շարժվի ու կսկսի փտել: Արդյոք դա կնշանակի, որ մահն ինձ հաղթելա?

----------

Whyspher Whisper (10.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բա ինչ դու՞ էլ Սատանա:


Քեզ դա տարօրինակ կթվա, բայց աշխարհը չի բաժանվում սևի ու սպիտակի: Կան բազում կրոններ ու հավատալիքներ, բազմազան փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքներ: Հավատալ կարելիա յուրաքանչյուրին, ուսումնասիրել կարելիա յուրաքանչյուրը - ու ոչ բոլորում տեղ կա քրիստոնեական աստծուն կան սատանաին:




> Մնացածն էլ նամակով կասեմ:


Քո նամակն էլա ինձ անչափ սարսռացնում: Դեմ չես լինի եթե թողեմ անպատասխան? Դեռահասների հորմոնալ պոռթկումներով լի նամակներին ես սովորություն չունեմ պատասխանելու:

----------


## Gayl

> Քեզ դա տարօրինակ կթվա, բայց աշխարհը չի բաժանվում սևի ու սպիտակի: Կան բազում կրոններ ու հավատալիքներ, բազմազան փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքներ:


Չէ սխալվեցիր, նկարիցդ պարզ երևում ա որ Սատանիզմի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունես:
Ոնց հասկացա Աթեիստ չես ու կզարմանամ եթե ասես որ անգամ քո կրոնի ու քո Աստծո առաջ չես խոնհարվում, մեկ էլ էտ ինչ կրոնա որ քեզ ստիպումա չծոնհարվես:




> Քո նամակն էլա ինձ անչափ սարսռացնում: Դեմ չես լինի եթե թողեմ անպատասխան?


Իհարկե դեմ չեմ, քո որոշելիքն ա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չէ սխալվեցիր, նկարիցդ պարզ երևում ա որ Սատանիզմի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունես:


Ինքը շատ հետաքրքիր նկարա:




> Ոնց հասկացա Աթեիստ չես


Չէ - աթեիզմը ձանձրալիա:




> եթե ասես որ անգամ քո կրոնի ու քո Աստծո առաջ չես խոնհարվում


Ես կրոն չունեմ: Ինձ հետաքրքրող փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքները ոչ միայն չեն պահանջում խոնարհություն, այլ ուղղակի դեմ են խոնարհմանը:




> մեկ էլ էտ ինչ կրոնա որ քեզ ստիպումա չծոնհարվես:


Ծոնհարվելը ինչա?




> Իհարկե դեմ չեմ, քո որոշելիքն ա:


Շնորհակալություն հասկացող գտնվելու համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ - աթեիզմը ձանձրալիա:
> 
> 
> 
> Ես կրոն չունեմ:


Հըմ, անչափ հետաքրքիր ա չէի սպասում:






> Ծոնհարվելը ինչա?


Արդեն կարևոր չի

----------


## Leo Negri

> Արդեն կարևոր չի


Եթե պահի տակ ուղղակի սխալ գրած խոնարհվել բառնա, ապա ուրախ կլինեմ բերել օրինակ: "Ոսկե ծաղկի գաղտնիքը", որը չինական ներքին ալքիմիայի մասին գիրքա, ու որը ես տվյալ պահին ուսումնասիրում եմ, հերիք չի խոնարհվելու մասին բան չի գրում, նույնիսկ չի հիշատակում որևէ աստվածների: Աստվածների գոյությունը ընդունվումա, բայց իրանց գոյությունը չի համարվում կարևոր գրքում նկարագրվող նպատակներին հասնելու համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե պահի տակ ուղղակի սխալ գրած խոնարհվել բառնա, ապա ուրախ կլինեմ բերել օրինակ: "Ոսկե ծաղկի գաղտնիքը", որը չինական ներքին ալքիմիայի մասին գիրքա, ու որը ես տվյալ պահին ուսումնասիրում եմ, հերիք չի խոնարհվելու մասին բան չի գրում, նույնիսկ չի հիշատակում որևէ աստվածների: Աստվածների գոյությունը ընդունվումա, բայց իրանց գոյությունը չի համարվում կարևոր գրքում նկարագրվող նպատակներին հասնելու համար:


Եվ որո՞նք են այդ նպատակները:

----------


## Leo Negri

Ինչպես և բոլոր այլ ալքիմիկ ուսմունքներում, լինի դա արևելյան թե արևմտյան - անմահության/պայծառացման հասնելը: Այս 12-րդ դարում բուդդիզմի ու դաոսիզմի համատեղ ազդեցության ներքո գրած գրքի մեթոդիկայի ունիկալությունը իրա պարզության, համեմատաբար մատչելիության ու արագ զգացվող արդյունքների մեջա, ինչը և տարբերումա իրան նույն թեմայով գրված ուրիշ չինական գրքերից, որոնք որպես կանոն անհամեմատ բարդ են ու խճճված:

----------

Gayl (08.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

*Whyspher Whisper* աջ ու ձախ ձեռքերի ճանապարհնարի տարբերությունը դրանում չի կայանում: Չնայած բացատրելն այնքան էլ հեշտ չի, բայց կփորձեմ դա առավել պարզ անել:
Աջ ձեռքի ուղու դեպքում մարդը փորձում է գտնել «բացարձակն» ու ձուլվել նրա հետ: Ձախ ձեռքի ուղու դեպքում մարդը փորձում է ստեղծել սեփական «բացարձակը»: Մեթոդների ընտրության հարցում, ձախ ձեռքի ուղով շարժվողի համար արթուն միտքը շատ ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունի (աջ ձեռքով շարժվողի համար հաճախ, թեև ոչ բոլոր աջակողմյան ուղղություններում, բավական է կույր հավատը), իսկ ինտուիտիվ ու զգայական կողմը պարուրում է «իսկական էությունը» (կամ, թելեմայի տերմիններով, «իսկական Կամքը»), որն անհրաժեշտ է գտնել ու հենց նրա վրա հիմնել այդ «բացարձակը»:



> *The Left Hand Path (LHP), The Right Hand Path*
> The terms Left Hand Path2 and Right Hand Path refer to two different ways of relating to and approaching the numinous. According to Dragon Rouge, the left side stands for “chaos, darkness and freedom” and the right side stands for “order, light and restriction” (Dragon Rouge 1996/3: 3). The biggest difference between the paths is to be found in the view they represent of purity and morality. Left Hand Path Tantra views everything as manifestations of the divine, and thus even that which is traditionally viewed as impure and demonic is holy (see Feuerstein 1998: 224-229). Therefore things such as sex can be used in order to attain enlightenment. On the morality issue ramblers on the Left Hand Path usually discard a once-and-for-all outlined and valid-on-all-occasions ethical code for an individual situational morality. The terms originate from India and are mainly used in a Tantric context (see Harvey 1997: 97). Satanism is said to be the Left Hand Path of the west (Paranormal.se 2004b). In the west the Left Hand Path is usually used for the occultists whose goal is self-deification with a maintained individuality, whereas the Right Hand Path is used for the occultists striving for a union with the divine with a resulting resolution of the magician’s individuality. The terms are generally abbreviated LHP and RHP.
> (IF mgt 2001/50; Dragon Rouge 2004c).
> _Kennet Granholm - Embracing the Dark, The Magic Order of Dragon Rouge – Its Practice in Dark Magic and Meaning Making_

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Նախ, շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: , ճիշտն ասած շատ բան չգիտեի գրելուց առաջ, բայց դե իմացա...




> Ծառը պետք է ճանաչել պտուղներով, ոչ թե անունով: 
> Իսկ Բրունոյի խարույկի հոտը դեռ չափից ուժեղա: Ինչպես նաև այրված գրքերի հոտը:


Դուք խոսում եք տանտրիզմից, բուդդիզմից, սատանիզմից և այլնից որպես փիլիսոփայություն, իսկ ինչի չի կարելի քրիստոնեությունն էլ նույն տեսանկյունից դիտարկել: Մարդկանց, գրքերը այրելու որոշումները իրենք մարդիկ են կայացնում, իսկ նրանք բոլորը սխալվել կարող են: Դա հո չի նշանակում, որ փիլիսոփայությունը նույն բանն է թելադրում: Ինչքան են եղել փիլիսոփաներ, ովքեր համարում էին իրենց որևէ դպրոցի հետևորդ, բայց այդպիսով, ըստ էության նոր մոտեցում են ցուցաբերել, ինչը արդեն հետագա սերունդներն են միայն գիտակցել:  
Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերը բոլորը ուղղակի հասկանալ անհնար է, դրանք մեկնաբանման ենթակա են: Ու էնտեղ նշված է, թե ինչ-որ հարցի շուրջ կասկածելու դեպքում, հակասական խոսքերից որոնք համարել ճիշտ. ամենակրևորը երկու սկզբունքներն են` սիրել Աստծուն, սիրել միմյանց: Դրանց վրա հիմնվելով, հասկանում ես, թե որոնք են իրական արժեքները ու, հետևաբար, ոնց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի վարվել:  






> Իսկ դու հաճախ ես պայքարում նրա հետ, ում սիրում ես?
> Իհարկե, մի չքնաղ օր մարմինս ինչ ինչ պատճառներով էլ չի շարժվի ու կսկսի փտել: Արդյոք դա կնշանակի, որ մահն ինձ հաղթելա?


 Պատահում է, նայած ինչ հարց է, իրավիճակ… 
Եթե սա խոնարհության մասին ես ասում. ըստ իս, խոնարհ լինել նշանակում է ընդունել աշխարհը էնպիսին,  ինչպիսին այն կա, ընդունել, որ դու միակը չես, ում կամքով կարող է ու պիտի շարժվի աշխարհը: Եթե ընդունում ես, շատ ավելի իրատեսական է մոտեցումը, հասկանում ես, որ կան ինչ-որ ընդհանուր, գեր-, վեր-օրենքներ, ու, բացի այդ ամենը մարդ կարող է իր որոշումները կայացնել, ամեն մի քայլը իր ընտրություն է: …Ընդունում ես նաև մահը, դա չի նշանակում, որ դու որպես մարդ շատ փոքր ես ու անիմաստ, ուղղակի` էնպիսին ես, ինչպիսին որ կաս, կարող ես անել էնքան, ինչքան կարող ես: /Մարդկանց մեջ էլ տարբերություն կա չէ:/ Ճիշտն ասած, ես էս դեպքում էլ չէի ասի “հաղթել է” մահը կամ մի ուրիշ բան:   



> the left side stands for “chaos, darkness and freedom” and the right side stands for “order, light and restriction”


Անձամբ ինձ, երկրորդը ավելի է դուր գալիս, բայց…



> Left Hand Path Tantra views everything as manifestations of the divine, and thus even that which is traditionally viewed as impure and demonic is holy


Ինչի ընկնել ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ու անվանել ամեն ինչ “սուրբ” կամ ինչ-որ մասը “սուրբ”, ինչ-որ մասը “դիվային”: Դա գալիս էր նրանից, որ մարդկանց , մանավանդ մաքսիմալիստ լինելու շրջանում, անհրաժեշտ են լինում ավելի հստակ բաժանումներ, որ հասկանան ինչն է “լավ”, ինչը “վատ”, ինչն էլ տալիս է կրոնը: Բայց իրականում հենց մարդու համար ամեն ինչը “մարդկային” ա, /ոչ “սուրբ” կամ”դիվային”/, պարզապես մի բանը տանում է զարգացման, մյուսը` խառնվելուն, ու քիչ թե շատ աննպատակ էներգիա ծախսելուն, դրանով էլ կարող է կամ դրական կամ բացասական անվանվել: /պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ ամբողջ զարգացումը արևմտյան հասարակության համար կապված է ռացիոնալի հետ, հետևաբար դրական պետք է համարվի լուսավորը, հստակը ևն/:



> In the west the Left Hand Path is usually used for the occultists whose goal is self-deification with a maintained individuality, whereas the Right Hand Path is used for the occultists striving for a union with the divine with a resulting resolution of the magician’s individuality.


Եվրոպացու համար միշտ էլ, առավել ևս հիմա, դժվար բան է եղել միասնականության զգացումը:  Բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում, օրինակ ասկետները, առանձնացել են, բայց իրենց կրոնի մեջ անհատական զարգացման ճանապարհը գտել: 







> Ձախ ձեռքի ուղու դեպքում մարդը փորձում է ստեղծել սեփական «բացարձակը»:


Չգիտեմ, ինչքանո՞վ կարող է տարբերվել “բացարձակը”, եթե այն իսկապես  այդպիսին է, կախված ամեն մի մարդուց

----------


## Rhayader

Քանի որ վերջին գրառումներս եմ անում, փորձեմ կրճատության հետ նաև առավելագույնս ինֆորմատիվ լինել: Եթե դու հարթության վրա կետ դնես, այն կարող է դառնալ կոորդինատների սկզբնակետ: Եթե ես մեկ այլ կետ դնեմ, այն նույնպես կարող է: Ու չնայած երկուսն էլ կետ են, դրանք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կլինեն լրիվ տարբեր կետեր:
Կամայական կետ կարող է դառնալ կոորդինատների սկզբնակետ. բայց գրեթե ամեն կետ դնող փորձում է մյուսներին համոզել, որ հենց իր դրած կետն է իսկական ու միակ ճշմարիտ կոորդինատների կենտրոնը: Ահա թե ինչու են նրանք բոլորը ծիծաղելի իմ համար: Ահա թե ինչպես է ստացվում, որ բոլորն էլ ճիշտ են, բոլորն էլ սխալ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դուք խոսում եք տանտրիզմից, բուդդիզմից, սատանիզմից և այլնից որպես փիլիսոփայություն, իսկ ինչի չի կարելի քրիստոնեությունն էլ նույն տեսանկյունից դիտարկել: Մարդկանց, գրքերը այրելու որոշումները իրենք մարդիկ են կայացնում, իսկ նրանք բոլորը սխալվել կարող են: Դա հո չի նշանակում, որ փիլիսոփայությունը նույն բանն է թելադրում: Ինչքան են եղել փիլիսոփաներ, ովքեր համարում էին իրենց որևէ դպրոցի հետևորդ, բայց այդպիսով, ըստ էության նոր մոտեցում են ցուցաբերել, ինչը արդեն հետագա սերունդներն են միայն գիտակցել:


Ինձ թվումա որոշակի տարբերություն կա կրոնական և փիլիսոփայական աշխարհի ընկալման մեջ:
Օրինակ նույն բուդդիզմը կարա լինի թե կրոնական, թե փիլիսոփայական, թե պրակտիկ, թե թունդ գաղտնի, մոգական ու տանտրիկ: Նույնը ասենք դաոսիզմը: Նույնը իհարկե կարա լինի և քրիստոնեությունը - Բալտասար Գրասիանը, որին ահագին սիրում եմ, վառ օրինակ, կամ ասենք Յակով Բոեմեն /վստահ չեմ որ ազգանունը հայերեն սենցա գրվում, բայց դե/ կամ էլ Իգնացիուս Լոյոլան: Ուղղակի զարմանալին էնա, որ բուդդիստները երբեք այլ կերպ մտածող մարդկանց չեն կոտորել ու գրքեր չեն վառել /կամ եթե և արել են, շատ չնչին ու աննշան մասշտաբներով/, իսկ քրիստոնյաները կոտորել են ու վառել են:




> Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերը բոլորը ուղղակի հասկանալ անհնար է, դրանք մեկնաբանման ենթակա են: Ու էնտեղ նշված է, թե ինչ-որ հարցի շուրջ կասկածելու դեպքում, հակասական խոսքերից որոնք համարել ճիշտ. ամենակրևորը երկու սկզբունքներն են` սիրել Աստծուն, սիրել միմյանց: Դրանց վրա հիմնվելով, հասկանում ես, թե որոնք են իրական արժեքները ու, հետևաբար, ոնց ավելի ճիշտ կլինի վարվել:


Քրիստոնեության ներքո եկեղեցին հանդիսանում է միակ միջնորդը մարդու և Աստծո միջև: Աստվածաշունչը մեկնաբանելուց մարդը պետքա հիմնվի եկեղեցական մեկնաբանման վրա - հակառակ դեպքում իրա մեկնաբանությունը կդիտվի որպես աղանդային և հերետիկոսական: Եկեղեցուց դուրս քրիստոնեություն չկա և լինել չի կարող: Վախտին Եվրոպայում էդ թեմայով ահագին ջարդեր ու արյունաթափությունա էղել - գուսիտներից բռնած հուգենոտներով վերջացրած:




> Պատահում է, նայած ինչ հարց է, իրավիճակ…


Երբ սիրում ես - չես պայքարում: Իսկ եթե պայքարում ես - ապա միայն խաղի տեսքով:




> Եթե սա խոնարհության մասին ես ասում. ըստ իս, խոնարհ լինել նշանակում է ընդունել աշխարհը էնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա, ընդունել, որ դու միակը չես, ում կամքով կարող է ու պիտի շարժվի աշխարհը: Եթե ընդունում ես, շատ ավելի իրատեսական է մոտեցումը, հասկանում ես, որ կան ինչ-որ ընդհանուր, գեր-, վեր-օրենքներ, ու, բացի այդ ամենը մարդ կարող է իր որոշումները կայացնել, ամեն մի քայլը իր ընտրություն է: …Ընդունում ես նաև մահը, դա չի նշանակում, որ դու որպես մարդ շատ փոքր ես ու անիմաստ, ուղղակի` էնպիսին ես, ինչպիսին որ կաս, կարող ես անել էնքան, ինչքան կարող ես: /Մարդկանց մեջ էլ տարբերություն կա չէ:/ Ճիշտն ասած, ես էս դեպքում էլ չէի ասի “հաղթել է” մահը կամ մի ուրիշ բան:


Մարդկային էակը շատ փոքրա ու անիմաստ - ու եթե ոչ մի բան չանի, տենց էլ կմնա: 
Երբ մարդ գոհա նրանով, ինչ ինքը կա ու կարա անի - կորում են նույնիսկ այն սահմանափակ փոխվելու հնարավորությունները, որոնք կան:
Ինչպես կասեր Գուրջիևը - մարդիկ չեն արթնանում, որովհետև չեն ուզում արթնանան:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Երբ սիրում ես - չես պայքարում: Իսկ եթե պայքարում ես - ապա միայն խաղի տեսքով:


Գուցե "չես պայքարում", բայց լինում է, որ փորձում ես ցույց տալ քո ասածի ճշմարտությունը - ինձ թվում է, դա ոչ մի "անձնական վիրավորանք" ու մարդու նվաստացում չի, որ հակասի սիրելուն :Smile: 




> Մարդկային էակը շատ փոքրա ու անիմաստ - ու եթե ոչ մի բան չանի, տենց էլ կմնա: 
> Երբ մարդ գոհա նրանով, ինչ ինքը կա ու կարա անի - կորում են նույնիսկ այն սահմանափակ փոխվելու հնարավորությունները, որոնք կան:
> Ինչպես կասեր Գուրջիևը - մարդիկ չեն արթնանում, որովհետև չեն ուզում արթնանան:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ "ինչ ինքը կա ու կարա անի" հավասար է նրան, ինչ ինքը անում է հիմա": Ուղղակի կարող է զարգանալ իքն իրան որոշակի սահմաններից ոչ ավել: 
Դեռ ոչ ոք չի չափել այդ սահմանները :Smile:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Եթե դու հարթության վրա կետ դնես, այն կարող է դառնալ կոորդինատների սկզբնակետ: Եթե ես մեկ այլ կետ դնեմ, այն նույնպես կարող է: Ու չնայած երկուսն էլ կետ են, դրանք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կլինեն լրիվ տարբեր կետեր:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ:


Իմ դրած կետերից /ոչ այս թեմայում/ մեկի համաձայն այն ամենը սերտ կապված է անհատական զարգացման էտապների հետ: Չեմ ուզում խորանալ, ամեն դեպքում, դա կարելի է ապացուցել հոգեբանական տեսություններից մեկի համաձայն:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ թվումա որոշակի տարբերություն կա կրոնական և փիլիսոփայական աշխարհի ընկալման մեջ:
> Օրինակ նույն բուդդիզմը կարա լինի թե կրոնական, թե փիլիսոփայական, թե պրակտիկ, թե թունդ գաղտնի, մոգական ու տանտրիկ: Նույնը ասենք դաոսիզմը: Նույնը իհարկե կարա լինի և քրիստոնեությունը - Բալտասար Գրասիանը, որին ահագին սիրում եմ, վառ օրինակ, կամ ասենք Յակով Բոեմեն /վստահ չեմ որ ազգանունը հայերեն սենցա գրվում, բայց դե/ կամ էլ Իգնացիուս Լոյոլան: Ուղղակի զարմանալին էնա, որ բուդդիստները երբեք այլ կերպ մտածող մարդկանց չեն կոտորել ու գրքեր չեն վառել /կամ եթե և արել են, շատ չնչին ու աննշան մասշտաբներով/, իսկ քրիստոնյաները կոտորել են ու վառել են:


Այո Գրիգորը մշակույթա վառել, հետո՞:Աշխարհում քանի միլիարդ Բուդդիստ կա, կարող ես ասել քանի տոկոսնա կեղտոտ անասուն, հավատացնում են շաաաաաաաաաաաատ են, հետո՞:









> Մարդկային էակը շատ փոքրա ու անիմաստ


 Մի տեսակ համաձայն չեմ, բայց որ այդպես ես կարծում, ուրեմն ըստ քո տեսության հանգում ենք այն մտքին, որ մարդը շատ փոքր է, որ չխոնհարվի :Smile:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (10.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Հմմ... փաստորեն, խոնարհվելու հետ կապված պաթոլոգիկ դեպքեր էլ են լինում: Լյով, մուլտի սցենարի լավ տարբերակ ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Հմմ... փաստորեն, խոնարհվելու հետ կապված պաթոլոգիկ դեպքեր էլ են լինում: Լյով, մուլտի սցենարի լավ տարբերակ ա:


Որ սցենարդ հաջողություն ունենա մաղարիչ ունեմ, վերջ ի վերջո իմ մտահղացումն էր:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Գուցե "չես պայքարում", բայց լինում է, որ փորձում ես ցույց տալ քո ասածի ճշմարտությունը - ինձ թվում է, դա ոչ մի "անձնական վիրավորանք" ու մարդու նվաստացում չի, որ հակասի սիրելուն


Պայքարելու ու սիրո օրինակը մահվան վրով էր - ես ոչ մի տեղ չեն գրում, որ սիրում եմ անխտիր բոլոր մարդկանց: Ընդհակառակը - աշխատում եմ հաղթահարել այն, ինչին վամամարգայում ասում են "դայա" - այսինքն էմոցիոնալ խղճմտանքը մարդկանց տառապանքների ու դժբախտությունների նկատմամբ` սկսած իհարկե սեփական անձից: Իհարկե, ոչ միշտա ստացվում:




> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ "ինչ ինքը կա ու կարա անի" հավասար է նրան, ինչ ինքը անում է հիմա":


Իհարկե հավասար չի: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը երբևէ կանի, ինչ կարա անի:  




> Ուղղակի կարող է զարգանալ իքն իրան որոշակի սահմաններից ոչ ավել:


Ուղին սահման չունի - ինքը սկսվումա անսահմանությունից ու տանումա անսահմանություն:




> Դեռ ոչ ոք չի չափել այդ սահմանները


Որովհետև շատ դժվարա չափել մութ սենյակում գտնվող սև կատվին - նամանավանդ եթե ոչ մի կատու էլ սենյակում չկա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այո Գրիգորը մշակույթա վառել, հետո՞:Աշխարհում քանի միլիարդ Բուդդիստ կա, կարող ես ասել քանի տոկոսնա կեղտոտ անասուն, հավատացնում են շաաաաաաաաաաաատ են, հետո՞:


Դու անձամբ քանի բուդդիստ ես ճանաչում?




> Մի տեսակ համաձայն չեմ, բայց որ այդպես ես կարծում, ուրեմն ըստ քո տեսության հանգում ենք այն մտքին, որ մարդը շատ փոքր է, որ չխոնհարվի


Ճանապարհը դեպի ուժեղ ու խելոք դառնալը սկսվումա նրանից, որ ազնվորեն խոստովանում ես, ինչքան թույլ ես ու ոչ էդքան խելոք:
Դեռևս մի էրկու տարի առաջ ես վախենում էի մահվան գալուց: Հիմա այլևս չէ:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու անձամբ քանի բուդդիստ ես ճանաչում?


Որ ասեմ 100000 հոգու պտի ասես անունները ասա՞, ես մարդուն եմ ճանաչում:



> Ճանապարհը դեպի ուժեղ ու խելոք դառնալը սկսվումա նրանից, որ ազնվորեն խոստովանում ես, ինչքան թույլ ես ու ոչ էդքան խելոք:
> Դեռևս մի էրկու տարի առաջ ես վախենում էի մահվան գալուց: Հիմա այլևս չէ:


Էս մասը մի քիչ երկար կգրեմ:
Հայկական մի հատ ֆիլմ կա անունը չեմ էլ հիշում, ուրեմն մի մարդ ուզում է ֆիլմ նկարի մահվան դատապարտված բանտարկյալի մասին, դե կարճ ասած քիթը այնպիսի տեղեր ա խոթում, որ սրան հավքում բերում են բաժին, դե գնդապետը(կամ էլ գեներալ չեմ էլ հիշում) ինչ գործ ունես այնտեղ որտեղ քեզ չի կարելի, սա էլ բացատրումա հետո էլ ասում ա, որ իրա հերոսը այնպիսի մեկնա ով առհամարական ժպիտը դեմքին ա ընդունում իր մահը, դե սրան ասում ա դե որ այդպես ա արի քեզ ուրիշի անուն ազգանունով ձևակերպեմ գնա մի քանի օր նստի տես, որ հասկանաս բանտարկյալի հոգեբանությունը, դե անցնում ա մի քանի օր ու էս մարդուն լուրա հասնում, որ գնդապետը մահացել ա ու հասկանում, որ խրվելա ցեխի մեջ քանի որ ուրիշի անուն ազգանունով ա նստած ու պետք է էտ մարդուն գնդակահարեն և այսպես սրան տանում են գնդակահարելու և կրակոց ու... իհարկե ամեն ինչ սարքած էր և ռեժիսորին գնդապետը ապացուցեց, որ առհամարական ժպիտով մահվանը չեն դիմավորում, եթե կորցնելու բան ունես :Smile: 
Ապեր խոսալով չի, հիմա կարողա քեզ էնքան ես տրամադրել, որ այդպես ես ասում, բայց եթե ունես ընտանիք ընկերներ, կիսատ գործեր այսինքն կորցնելու բան ուրեմն ինձ թվում է որ դա միայն խոսքեր են:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ուղղակի կարող է զարգանալ իքն իրան որոշակի սահմաններից ոչ ավել:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ուղին սահման չունի - ինքը սկսվումա անսահմանությունից ու տանումա անսահմանություն:


1. Ինքս ինձ ճշգրտեմ` պիտի լիներ "զարգացնել ինքն իրեն": 2. Նկատի ունես էն դեպքը, երբ ուղին սկսվում է որպես մարդ ծնվելուց առաջ?, էդ ժամանակ գուցե: Ես խոսում էի հենց մարդու մասին, որպես մարմնով /ու հոգով/ էս Երկրի վրա ապրող: Հետո ու առաջ, կարծում եմ, բոլորովին անհայտ բաներ են :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Որ ասեմ 100000 հոգու պտի ասես անունները ասա՞, ես մարդուն եմ ճանաչում:


Էրևումա:




> Հայկական մի հատ ֆիլմ կա անունը չեմ էլ հիշում, ուրեմն մի մարդ ուզում է ֆիլմ նկարի մահվան դատապարտված բանտարկյալի մասին, դե կարճ ասած քիթը այնպիսի տեղեր ա խոթում, որ սրան հավքում բերում են բաժին, դե գնդապետը(կամ էլ գեներալ չեմ էլ հիշում) ինչ գործ ունես այնտեղ որտեղ քեզ չի կարելի, սա էլ բացատրումա հետո էլ ասում ա, որ իրա հերոսը այնպիսի մեկնա ով առհամարական ժպիտը դեմքին ա ընդունում իր մահը, դե սրան ասում ա դե որ այդպես ա արի քեզ ուրիշի անուն ազգանունով ձևակերպեմ գնա մի քանի օր նստի տես, որ հասկանաս բանտարկյալի հոգեբանությունը, դե անցնում ա մի քանի օր ու էս մարդուն լուրա հասնում, որ գնդապետը մահացել ա ու հասկանում, որ խրվելա ցեխի մեջ քանի որ ուրիշի անուն ազգանունով ա նստած ու պետք է էտ մարդուն գնդակահարեն և այսպես սրան տանում են գնդակահարելու և կրակոց ու... իհարկե ամեն ինչ սարքած էր և ռեժիսորին գնդապետը ապացուցեց, որ առհամարական ժպիտով մահվանը չեն դիմավորում, եթե կորցնելու բան ունես


Էդ կոչվումա սեփական խելքի ձեռքը ընկնել կրակը:
Ասենք ես մահվանից չեմ վախենում, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն օր ռուսական ռուլետկա եմ խաղում կամ էլ փողոցը աչքերը փակ եմ անցնում: Ընդհակառակը, մահվանից չվախենալը ստիպումա ավելի սիրել կյանքը, ու ինչքան հնարավորա քիչ ժամանակ ծախսել աննպատակ ու անիմաստ գործերի վրա:




> Ապեր խոսալով չի, հիմա կարողա քեզ էնքան ես տրամադրել, որ այդպես ես ասում, բայց եթե ունես ընտանիք ընկերներ, կիսատ գործեր այսինքն կորցնելու բան ուրեմն ինձ թվում է որ դա միայն խոսքեր են:


Քեզ կարա թվա ոնց դու կամենում ես:
Բանն տրամադրելու մեջ չի: Բանն ուղղակի չվախենալու մեջա: Ուղղակի մի օր հասկանում ես, որ վախենալու բան չկա: Էդ խորքիցա գալիս: Մահը աշխարհի ամենաուրախ երևույթը չի, բայց դա դեռ վախենալու, ու նամանավանդ խոնարհվելու պատճառ ճի:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ուղղակի կարող է զարգանալ իքն իրան որոշակի սահմաններից ոչ ավել:
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ուղին սահման չունի - ինքը սկսվումա անսահմանությունից ու տանումա անսահմանություն:


1. Ինքս ինձ ճշգրտեմ` պիտի լիներ "զարգացնել ինքն իրեն": 2. Նկատի ունես էն դեպքը, երբ ուղին սկսվում է որպես մարդ ծնվելուց առաջ?, էդ ժամանակ գուցե: Ես խոսում էի հենց մարդու մասին, որպես մարմնով /ու հոգով/ էս Երկրի վրա ապրող: Հետո ու առաջ, կարծում եմ, բոլորովին անհայտ բաներ են :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> 1. Ինքս ինձ ճշգրտեմ` պիտի լիներ "զարգացնել ինքն իրեն":


OK. 




> 2. Նկատի ունես էն դեպքը, երբ ուղին սկսվում է որպես մարդ ծնվելուց առաջ?, էդ ժամանակ գուցե: Ես խոսում էի հենց մարդու մասին, որպես մարմնով /ու հոգով/ էս Երկրի վրա ապրող:


Չէ: Ես դա նկատի չունեմ:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Չէ: Ես դա նկատի չունեմ:


Էդ դեպքում, ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եդ դեպքում, ճիշտ չեմ հասկացել...


Ուղին անսահմանա, ուղով գնացողը - ոչ: Համենայն դեպս մինչև բավականաչափ չխորանա:
Սենց ասենք - մարդու սահմանափակ էության համար ուղին սկսվումա առաջին քայլից ու շարունակվումա քանի դեռ մարդ քայլումա: Բայց դե դա որևէ կերպ չի հակասում ուղու օբյեկտիվ անսահմանությանը:

----------


## @Lika@

բա էլ ուրիշ ինչի՞ հավատանք։ Միշտ հարկավոր է լինում մի ուժ, որ խաբուսիկ չլինի, որ մեզ թվա մեզանից հզոր և ուժեղ..........այդպես ավելի թեթև ենք զգում մեզ, ամեն դեպքում ես........... :Smile: 
օրինակ շատ շատերը եկեղեցի գնալով ներքին հանգստություն են զգում, իսկ ոմանք հեգնական մի պարտավորություն.....ես այ էդ մեկը չեմ հասկանում, եթե չեն հավատում Աստծուն կամ էլ ուղակի պարտադրված են գնում, ինչու՞ չեն դադարում գնալ...... :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Էրևումա:


Սա մի պատասխան էր, որը նշանակում է ասելիք չունես






> Էդ կոչվումա սեփական խելքի ձեռքը ընկնել կրակը:
> Ասենք ես մահվանից չեմ վախենում, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն օր ռուսական ռուլետկա եմ խաղում կամ էլ փողոցը աչքերը փակ եմ անցնում: Ընդհակառակը, մահվանից չվախենալը ստիպումա ավելի սիրել կյանքը, ու ինչքան հնարավորա քիչ ժամանակ ծախսել աննպատակ ու անիմաստ գործերի վրա:


Չէ էտ կոչվում ա, որ մարդը սիրում է պատկերացնել և երազել և որ տեսականը չի համապատասխանում գործնակաին:Գիտես ի՞նչ կա, չկան չվախեցողներ կան մարդիկ ովքեր փորձում են վախը հաղթահարել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ չեն վախենում:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2010), յոգի (12.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Սա մի պատասխան էր, որը նշանակում է ասելիք չունես


Որտեղից ունենամ? 




> Չէ էտ կոչվում ա, որ մարդը սիրում է պատկերացնել և երազել և որ տեսականը չի համապատասխանում գործնակաին:


Սենց ասենք - կոնկրետ այդ ֆիլմում կոնկրետ այդ ֆիլմի հերոսի համար տեսականը չի համապատասխանում գործնականին:
Իսկ այ օրինակ Fountain ֆիլմում քիչմ ուրիշա իրավիճակը, կամ ասենք Խոդորովսկու "Սուրբ Լեռը" ֆիլմում: Ֆիլմերը շատ են: Հիմա որ ֆիլմին հավատանք?




> Գիտես ի՞նչ կա, չկան չվախեցողներ կան մարդիկ ովքեր փորձում են վախը հաղթահարել, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ չեն վախենում:


Ոնց որ ասես -  գիտես ինչ կա, կա գետ, կան գետով լողացողներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ կան մյուս ափին հասնողներ: 
Ազատ ժամանակ փորձի մի բան անես, ինչից նենց ոչինչ վախենում ես: հետո մի անգամ էլ, ու մի անգամ էլ: Հետո ասա, ինձ չէ, ինքդ քեզ - վախը նույննա մնում, թե հետզհետե կորումա?

----------


## Gayl

> Սենց ասենք - կոնկրետ այդ ֆիլմում կոնկրետ այդ ֆիլմի հերոսի համար տեսականը չի համապատասխանում գործնականին:
> Իսկ այ օրինակ Fountain ֆիլմում քիչմ ուրիշա իրավիճակը, կամ ասենք Խոդորովսկու "Սուրբ Լեռը" ֆիլմում: Ֆիլմերը շատ են: Հիմա որ ֆիլմին հավատանք?


Չէ դու մահից չես վախենում, ճիշտն ասած ենթադրում են ինչու՞, երևի երկու տարի առաջ չգիտեիր որ դրախտ կա կամ էլ որ նորից վերածնվելու ես: 






> Ոնց որ ասես -  գիտես ինչ կա, կա գետ, կան գետով լողացողներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ կան մյուս ափին հասնողներ: 
> Ազատ ժամանակ փորձի մի բան անես, ինչից նենց ոչինչ վախենում ես: հետո մի անգամ էլ, ու մի անգամ էլ: Հետո ասա, ինձ չէ, ինքդ քեզ - վախը նույննա մնում, թե հետզհետե կորումա?


Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար բայց ժամանակս անիմաստ բաների վրա չեմ ուզում ծախսեմ:

----------

յոգի (11.06.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չէ դու մահից չես վախենում, ճիշտն ասած ենթադրում են ինչու՞, երևի երկու տարի առաջ չգիտեիր որ դրախտ կա կամ էլ որ նորից վերածնվելու ես:


Չէ, պատճառը դրանում չի: Ինձ ոչ դրախտնա հետաքրքրում, ոչ էլ վերածնվելու հնարավորությունը: Էրկուսն էլ էնքան ծեծված մտքեր են, որ արդեն ձանձրալի են դառել:
Իհարկե, միտքս հասկանալու համար մի էրկու գիրք խորհուրդ կտաի, բայց դե դու չես սիրում ժամանակը ծախսել անիմաստ բաների վրա, ու ըստ երևույթի այն ծախսում ես միմիայն իմաստալից բաների վրա - նենց որ խորհուրդ չեմ տա: Քեզ կարողա զարմացնեմ ասելով, որ քեզ ինչ որ բանում համոզելը չի մտնում իմ առօրյա նպատակների մեջ:




> Շնորհակալ եմ խորհրդի համար բայց ժամանակս անիմաստ բաների վրա չեմ ուզում ծախսեմ:


Քո ժամանակնա, ու քո գործնա, թե ինչի վրա ես ծախսում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> քո ասածը լուրջ չի: մի բանը պետքա սկզբից ապացուցել հետո նոր հավատալ, իսկ դու ասում ես սկզբից հավատանք հետո նոր կամ կապացուցվի կամել չէ


Այսպես է ներկայացնում Աստվածաշունչը՝ 
Հռ.10:17; «Ուրեմն հավատքը լսելուց է, և լսելը` Աստծո խոսքիցը»:
Եբ.11:1; «Հավատքն էլ հուսացած բաների հաստատությունը՝ և չերևացող բաների ապացույցն է»:
Աստծուն ուղղված հավատքը ապագա հույսի ներկա հաստատությունն է ու չերևացած բաների ներկա ապացույցը: Այսինքն եթե մեկի սրտում հավատք կա ինչ-որ բանի համար որը Աստծուց է, այդ հավատքը հենց ինքն ապացույց է որ իր հույսը որը չի երևում, կատարվելու է: Օրինակ` բանկային քարտը ապացույց է, որ մեկն ունի գումար և կարող է բանկից ստանալ այն: Այդպես էլ հավատքը. եթե որևէ կարիք ունես և այդ կարիքի համար հավատքով աղոթես Աստծուն և հավատաս, թե քո խնդրանքը Նա կկատարի, այս դեպքում քո հավատքը մի ապացույց է, որ խնդրածդ հաստատ կլինի: Կարճ ասած՝ Հավատալ նշանակում է լսածը ընդունել` լսածին հոժարվել: Հավատքը վստահություն և համոզմունք է լսած խոսքի հանդեպ:

----------

Vook (10.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ամոթ չլինի հարցնել, ինչու՞ են մարդիկ աստծո գոյության ապացուցելիության-անապացուցելիության հարցը քննարկելիս նման տապոռ օրինակներ բերում: Ախր ակնհայտ է, որ աստվածների մարդկային ընկալումը, անկախ իրենց ուժից, իշխանությունից կամ նշանակությունից, արխետիպային աբստրակցիա է, ու նրանց քննարկելն, ասենք, բանկային քարտի տեսանկյունից, անիմաստ է:
Օրինակ, հետաքրքիր աբստրակցիա է քրիստոնեական Սուրբ Երրորդությունը գնոստիկների տեսանկյունից.



Դրա պարզ մոդել՝ Աբրախասի λόγος-ը (բան` Հայր Աստված) γνῶσις-ի (ճանաչում, Սուրբ Հոգի) միջոցով արտահայտվում է Դեմիուրգի երկրի վրա որպես σωτήρ (Փրկիչ):

----------


## Vook

Rhayader դիցուկ այսպիսի հարց է տրված՝ ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հավատոում Աստծո գոյությանը։ Որքան էլ որ  տարորինակ  թվա բայց մարդիկ իրենք են ընտրում կամ ընդունում,   թէ ով է իրենց Աստված։Հիմա,  ի՞նչ  ես քո աստծուն թողած,  կպնում ոււրիշների դավանած Աստծուն։ Դու ստեղ մի բան  ունես խոսալու,  թէ խի՞ ես  երկրպագում սատանային։ Դրանից սկսիր(չնայած ինձ անձամբբ հետտաքրքիր չէ)

----------

Արծիվ (11.03.2010), յոգի (11.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader դիցուկ այսպիսի հարց է տրված՝ ինչու՞ են մարդիկ հավատոում Աստծո գոյությանը։ Որքան էլ որ  տարորինակ  թվա բայց մարդիկ իրենք են ընտրում կամ ընդունում,   թէ ով է իրենց Աստված։Հիմա,  ի՞նչ  ես քո աստծուն թողած,  կպնում ոււրիշների դավանած Աստծուն։ Դու ստեղ մի բան  ունես խոսալու,  թէ խի՞ ես  երկրպագում սատանային։ Դրանից սկսիր(չնայած ինձ անձամբբ հետտաքրքիր չէ)


Ես երկրպագում եմ Սատանային, որովհետև Սատանան ես եմ, ու ինձանից ավելի երկրպագելու արժանի բան չեմ ընդունում: :LOL:  Վերջը հասցրեցիք սրան, էլի)))

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական։* *Դադարեցրեք անիմաստ գրառումները։ Մեկ անգամ ևս հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման բացված է հոգեբանության բաժնում և նպատակ ունի քննարկել մարդու հավատքը առ աստված հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից։*

----------


## Rhayader

Արիադնա, քո ասածն անհնարին ա, քանի դեռ մտնում են մարդիկ ու սկսում ապացուցել, որ աստված կա կամ չկա:
Այ, եթե խելքռները կտրեր քննարկել աստծո գոյության ու բացակայության միանշանակ ապացույցների բացակայության կոնտեքստում, որն առավել օբյեկտիվ ա, թեման զիբիլանոց չէր դառն:
Առաջարկում եմ՝ քրիստոնյաների դոստուպը փակել դեպի այս թեմա:

----------


## Ariadna

> Արիադնա, քո ասածն անհնարին ա, քանի դեռ մտնում են մարդիկ ու սկսում ապացուցել, որ աստված կա կամ չկա:
> Այ, եթե խելքռները կտրեր քննարկել աստծո գոյության ու բացակայության միանշանակ ապացույցների բացակայության կոնտեքստում, որն առավել օբյեկտիվ ա, թեման զիբիլանոց չէր դառն:
> Առաջարկում եմ՝ քրիստոնյաների դոստուպը փակել դեպի այս թեմա:


Ռայ, քրիստոնյան պետք է մտնի, ասի թե ինչու է հավատում, ոչ քրիստոնյան ընդամենը կարող է ենթադրել, թե քրիստոնյան ինչու է հավատում։ Եվ երկրորդ, անձամբ ես այս հարցին լրիվ այլ կերպ եմ նայում, քանի որ թեման հոգեբանության բաժնում է, կարծում եմ այստեղ քննարկվում է ընդհանրապես հավատքի հարցը, ինչու են մարդիկ հավատում, ինչ է դա նրանց տալիս, մեկը հավատում է Ալլահին, մյուսը Քրիստոսին, երրորդն էլ Սատանային, դա բացարձակ նշանակություն չունի։ Էնպես որ կարծում եմ առանց թեմայից շեղվելու կարելի է գրառում անել  :Smile:

----------

Agni (11.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Օրինակ, ես գնոստիկ ախետիպերի մասին բան եմ գրել մի քանի գրառում առաջ: Տեսնենք, ինչ-որ մեկը կպատասխանի՞, թե՞ կշարունակեն օպտոպել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չէ - աթեիզմը ձանձրալիա:


 Այսինքն քրիստոնյա ես նրա համար, որովհետև հետաքրքի՞ր կրոնա :Jpit: 
Ինձ էլ սատանիզմնա հետաքրքրում ավելի շատ, քան քրիստոնեությունը, հիմի ի՞նչ, սատանիստ դառնա՞մ  :LOL: 
Աթեիզմը նաև նրանովա հետաքրքիր, որ ինչպես մի քանի գրառում վերև նշվեց, դու քո վրա ես հույսը դնում, դու ինքդ ես անում էն, ինչը օրինակ քրիստոնյան աստծուցա սպասում, ու էտ ամեն ինչի հետ միասին սկսում ես ինքդ քեզ ճանաչել, որն էլ իր հերթին ավելի հետաքրքիրա, քան արդեն սպառված քրիստոնեությունը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այսինքն քրիստոնյա ես նրա համար, որովհետև հետաքրքի՞ր կրոնա


Ոնց որ թե պարզ գրել եմ, որ քրիստոնյա չեմ:
Ինչևէ, այն ինչ անում եմ, անում եմ նաև այն պատճառով, որ հետաքրքիրա:




> Ինձ էլ սատանիզմնա հետաքրքրում ավելի շատ, քան քրիստոնեությունը, հիմի ի՞նչ, սատանիստ դառնա՞մ


Ուզում ես - դառի, ովա ձեռիցդ բռնել? Մարդու կրոնական պատկանելիությունը մարդու անձնական գործնա: Ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մարդու փոխարեն որոշել, թե ինչ կրոնի մարդ դավանի: Ու նման որոշումը պետքա լինի սթափ, հավասարակշռված, գիտակցված ու արթուն որոշում, ու պետքա հաշվի առնի այլընտրանքային որոշումները:
Ասածս էնա, որ ուզում ես` վուդուիստ դառի, եթե հետաքրքիրա: 




> Աթեիզմը նաև նրանովա հետաքրքիր, որ ինչպես մի քանի գրառում վերև նշվեց, դու քո վրա ես հույսը դնում, դու ինքդ ես անում էն, ինչը օրինակ քրիստոնյան աստծուցա սպասում, ու էտ ամեն ինչի հետ միասին սկսում ես ինքդ քեզ ճանաչել, որն էլ իր հերթին ավելի հետաքրքիրա, քան արդեն սպառված քրիստոնեությունը:


Նույնը անում են տհերավադայի դասական ուղղությանը պատկանող բուդդիստները, բայց բուդդիզմը աթեիստական չի, այն չի ժխտում աստվածային ու գերբնական ուժերի գոյությունը: Աթեիզմը նրանովա աթեիզմ, որ նման բաները ժխտումա:

----------

bari hoki (12.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նույնը անում են տհերավադայի դասական ուղղությանը պատկանող բուդդիստները, բայց բուդդիզմը աթեիստական չի, այն չի ժխտում աստվածային ու գերբնական ուժերի գոյությունը: Աթեիզմը նրանովա աթեիզմ, որ նման բաները ժխտումա:


 Ես միայն ժխտում եմ աստվածների/աստծո/կառավարչի գոյությունը..: :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես միայն ժխտում եմ աստվածների/աստծո/կառավարչի գոյությունը..:


Դե դա ըստ երևույթի քո իրավունքնա: Բարեբախտաբար ոչ ոք քեզ նման հայացքների համար չի պատրաստվում խարույկի տանի:

----------

bari hoki (12.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե դա ըստ երևույթի քո իրավունքնա: Բարեբախտաբար ոչ ոք քեզ նման հայացքների համար չի պատրաստվում խարույկի տանի:


Քո համարյա ամեն գրառման մեջ 90% իրավունքների մասինա գրված: :Think: 

ՀԳ Տպատառ մտածում էի  :Pardon:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քո համարյա ամեն գրառման մեջ 90% իրավունքների մասինա գրված


Հավատի, կրոնի, դավանանքի ազատության իրավունքը յուրաքանչյուր հասուն մարդու իրավունքնա: Նման ազատությունից մարդուն զրկելը ճիշտ չի: Հուսով եմ դու էլ ես դա ընդունում:

Հավատին նվիրված թեմայում, որտեղ մասնակիցների զգալի գերակշռությունը քրիստոնյաներ են, նման հիշեցումն երբեք ավելորդ լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Օրինակ, հետաքրքիր աբստրակցիա է քրիստոնեական Սուրբ Երրորդությունը գնոստիկների տեսանկյունից.
> 
> Դրա պարզ մոդել՝ Աբրախասի λόγος-ը (բան` Հայր Աստված) γνῶσις-ի (ճանաչում, Սուրբ Հոգի) միջոցով արտահայտվում է Դեմիուրգի երկրի վրա որպես σωτήρ (Փրկիչ):


Իրոք հետաքրքիր է, բայց եթե կարելի է մանրամասն: 
Ինչքան ես կարդացել եմ գնոստիկներից "Սուրբ Երրորդությունն" ընդհանրապես անհնար էր գտնել: "Աբրախաս λόγος-ը (բան` Հայր Աստված)" - չեմ հիշում Աբրախաս էր կոչվում , թե չէ, բայց իրենց մոտ "Նաղահայրը" կամ "Նախասկիզբը" հաճախ որպես կանացի և տղամարդկային սկզբերի միասնություն են դիտարկում: Հետաքրքիր է նաև, որ, եթե նույնիսկ դա այդպես է, քրիստոնեության մեջ "լոգոս" հենց Քրիստոսին են համարում, այսինքն Որդուն: 
Սուրբ հոգին  իգական սեռի էր, կարծեմ: Իսկ Դեմիուրգը ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ, ամեն դեպքում, ամենահեռու արտահայտումն էր  "Նախասկզբի", "Բարձրագույն էության", նույնիսկ ոգեղենի մասին գաղափար չուներ
Ընդհանուր առմամբ ստացվում էր շատ բարդ մի համակարգ, բազմաթիվ էություններով...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ ստացվում էր շատ բարդ մի համակարգ, բազմաթիվ էություններով...


Ընդհանրապես գնոստիկներից խոսալուց կարևորա հասկանալ, որ իրանք միասեռ մասսա չէին, ու տարբեր խմբավորումներ կարող էին տարբեր հավատալիքներ ունենալ /օրինակ կատարները հեչ նման չէին կաինիթներին կամ օֆիտներին/: Ինչևէ, իրանց մեծ մասը էն մտքին էր, որ իրեղեն աշխարհը հակադրված է հոգևորին, և որ իրեղեն աշխարհի արարիչը, Դեմիուրգոսը /հաճախ իրա դերը տրվում եր հրեաների Յահվեին/, չար է, ու խելքը գլխին գնոստիկի պարտքն է փախնել նրա կապանքներից:

----------

Rhayader (12.03.2010), Whyspher Whisper (13.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ պատրաստվում էի գրել, Լևոնն արդեն գրեց:
Գնոստիկների շատ ուղղությունների հատուկ էր դուալիզմը: Դեմիուրգը չար էր, նյութական աշխարհը նրա ստեղծագործությունն էր: Աբրախասը (եթե նայես հանրագիտարանում, կանացի ու տղամարդկային սկզբերի միություն մարմնավորելն էլ է նշվում) բարի է, հոգևոր:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, շատ հետաքրքիր կոնցեպցիա է, զարմանալի զուգահեռներ է կարելի անել. Աբրախասը մտնում է նյութական աշխարհ ու մարդկանց γνῶσις (ճանաչում) է տալիս: Օձը մտնում է Եդեմի այգի ու Եվային համոզում կծել Ճանաչման ծառից:
Նման սարսափելի հերետիկոսություն եկեղեցին չէր կարող հանդուրժել, ինչի համար կազմեց Domini Canes (Աստծո Շներ) կրոնական օրդենը, որպեսզի պայքարի ալբիգոյցիների ու այլ աղանդների դեմ:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (13.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Էդ ամեն ինչի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի բան էլ կա. գնոստիկներից շատերը համարում էին, որ չարին ու բարուն` “դասական”, աստվածաշնչյան առումով, նյութականից հեռու մնալու ևն  պետք է հետևեն սովորական քրիստոնյաները, ովքեր իրական ճշմարտությունից տեղյակ չեն, իսկ իրենց, “լուսավորյալների” համար շատ բաներ թույլատրված էին, քանի որ բարին հավասար էր ճանաչմանը, իսկ չարը` չճանաչելուն: Էդ պահը մի քիչ հստակ չի ինձ համար, բայց ոնց որ թե հիմնվում է նրա վրա, որ նրանք միևնույն է ոգեղեն են ու պիտի "փրկվեն", այսինքն վերադառնան "Լիություն" /նույնիսկ, ի տարբերություն Դեմիուրգի/:

----------


## Rhayader

Հավատա ինձ, դա իրենց համար էլ այնքան էլ հստակ չէր :LOL: 
Ցանկացած դեպքում, սխալ է մարդուն սպանել միայն նրա համար, որ նա սխալ է: Իսկ ալբիգոյցիների հետ վատագույն ձևով վարվեցին:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Գնոստիկների շատ ուղղությունների հատուկ էր դուալիզմը: Դեմիուրգը չար էր, նյութական աշխարհը նրա ստեղծագործությունն էր: Աբրախասը (եթե նայես հանրագիտարանում, կանացի ու տղամարդկային սկզբերի միություն մարմնավորելն էլ է նշվում) բարի է, հոգևոր:


Դե հա - սկզբից Սոֆիան ու Այոնը նենց ոչինչ համերաշխ ապրում են, հետո Սոֆիան ձանձրանումա ու որոշումա առանց Այոնի հետ համագործակցելու ինչոր բան ստեղծի: Surprise surprise, ստեղծվումա Դեմիուրգոսը ու սկսում համը հանել, իր հերթին ստեղծելով Արխոններին, իրեղեն աշխարհը ու մարդկանց, սկիզբ դնելով հոգևեր լույսի ու իրեղեն խավարի պայքարին: 




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, շատ հետաքրքիր կոնցեպցիա է, զարմանալի զուգահեռներ է կարելի անել. Աբրախասը մտնում է նյութական աշխարհ ու մարդկանց γνῶσις (ճանաչում) է տալիս: Օձը մտնում է Եդեմի այգի ու Եվային համոզում կծել Ճանաչման ծառից:


Որոշակի գնոստիկ աղանդներ օձին դնում էին սեփական հավատի կենտրոնում: Օրինակ օֆիտները /օֆիս=հուն. օձ/:




> Նման սարսափելի հերետիկոսություն եկեղեցին չէր կարող հանդուրժել, ինչի համար կազմեց Domini Canes (Աստծո Շներ) կրոնական օրդենը, որպեսզի պայքարի ալբիգոյցիների ու այլ աղանդների դեմ:


Նման սարսափելի դուալիզմ չէին հանդուրժում նաև ոչ քրիստոնյա մտավորականները: Օրինակ նեոպլատոնիկ Պլոտինուսը յուր Էննեադներում գնոստիկների դեմ ուղղված գլուխ ունի: Կոչվումա, ինչքան հիշում եմ, "Ընդդեմ Գնոստիկների, կամ ընդդեմ նրանց, ով Տիեզերքի Ստեղծողին ու Տիեզերքը չարա համարում": Չնայած նման վերաբերմունքի, վաղ գնոստիկները ահագին բան են վերցրել թե նեոպլատոնիկ փիլիսոփայությունից, թե այլ աղբյուրներից:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (13.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Դե հա - սկզբից Սոֆիան ու Այոնը նենց ոչինչ համերաշխ ապրում են, հետո Սոֆիան ձանձրանումա ու որոշումա առանց Այոնի հետ համագործակցելու ինչոր բան ստեղծի: Surprise surprise, ստեղծվումա Դեմիուրգոսը ու սկսում համը հանել, իր հերթին ստեղծելով Արխոններին, իրեղեն աշխարհը ու մարդկանց, սկիզբ դնելով հոգևեր լույսի ու իրեղեն խավարի պայքարին:


Էդ ամեն ինչն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, եկավ նրանից, որ Սոֆիան շաաատ էր ուզում ճանաչել Հորը /էն նախա-, առաջին/: Բայց մինչև Դեմիուրգոսի ստեղծումը չէ՞ր, որ առանձնացավ ~Ախամոտ-ը, ավելի "ցածր" Սոֆիան: Ըստ որում, կարծեմ հենց "Լոգոսն" էր /"Առաջին Քրիստոսր" փաստորեն/, որ առաջացրեց այդ հետագրքրությունը, ճանաչման ձգտումը հետագա էոնների մոտ: Իսկ հետո, հենց նա էր, որ "մարմնավորվեց" /"Երկրորդ Քրիստոսը"/, որպեսզի փրկի "ստորին" Սոֆիային:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու էին, ասենք, ացտեկները հավատում Կեցալկոատլին:

----------

VisTolog (13.03.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Ցանկացած դեպքում, սխալ է մարդուն սպանել միայն նրա համար, որ նա սխալ է: Իսկ ալբիգոյցիների հետ վատագույն ձևով վարվեցին:


Եվ ինչպե՞ս վարվեցին:

----------


## Rhayader

Վառեցին-կախեցին-կտրտեցին: Կենդանի-կենդանի քերթեցին կաշիները: Եվ այլն:
Դոմինի կանես, ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է: Սրբազան ինկվիզիցիան դատում էր հերետիկոսներին ու ոչնչացնում: Հազարներով: Ամբողջ խաչակրաց արշավանք կազմակերպեցին նրանց դեմ:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (14.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էդ ամեն ինչն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, եկավ նրանից, որ Սոֆիան շաաատ էր ուզում ճանաչել Հորը


Էդ ամենը ով գիտի էղավ Սոֆիայի մեծ խելքից:




> Բայց մինչև Դեմիուրգոսի ստեղծումը չէ՞ր, որ առանձնացավ ~Ախամոտ-ը, ավելի "ցածր" Սոֆիան:


Նայած տեքստ, նայած ուղղություն: Հովհաննեսի Ապոկրիֆում Սոֆիան հերիք չի անկում չի ապրում, հլը մի հատ էլ ամաչումա Դեմիուրգոսի անկատարությունից /որը առյուծի գլխով օձի տեսքա ստանում/ ու քշում, որ ուրիշներն չտենան: Մի քիչ մեքսիկական սերիալա հիշացնում, ըստ ինձ:




> Ըստ որում, կարծեմ հենց "Լոգոսն" էր /"Առաջին Քրիստոսր" փաստորեն/, որ առաջացրեց այդ հետագրքրությունը, ճանաչման ձգտումը հետագա էոնների մոտ: Իսկ հետո, հենց նա էր, որ "մարմնավորվեց" /"Երկրորդ Քրիստոսը"/, որպեսզի փրկի "ստորին" Սոֆիային:


Էլի կախվածա կոնկրետ խմբավորումից ու մտքի դպրոցից: Իրանց մոտ շատ խայտաբղետ հավատալիքներ էին - անհնարա խոսալ միասնական գնոստիկ հավատի մասին: Ասենք Ադամիտներն ընդհանրապես տկլոր էին ման գալիս:




> Եվ ինչպե՞ս վարվեցին:


Ինչպես միշտ: Սաղին կոտորեցին, անկախ սեռից ու տարիքից, հողերը կիսեցին: Հայտնի արտահայտություն կա` Caedite eos! Novit enim Dominus qui sunt eius. Նշանակումա մոտավորապես` սաղին վարի տվեք, աստված կջոկի, ովա իրա կողմից:  Հեղինակնա Հռոմի Պապի լեգատ Արնո Ամարին, ասելա, երբ խաչակիրներից մեկը հարցրելա քաղաքը գրավելուց, թե ոնց տարբերեն կատարներին քրիստոնյաներից: Հումորով մարդա էղել:
Նույն ինքը Հռոմի Պապին ուղղված նամակներից մեկում գրումա, որ քաղաքներից մեկը գրավելուց հետո իրա մարդիկ վարի տվեցին մոտ 20000 մարդ, ներառյալ կանանց ու երեխաներին, ինչից հետո թալանեցին ու վառեցին քաղաքը:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (14.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու էին, ասենք, ացտեկները հավատում Կեցալկոատլին:


Ուսումնասիրության նյութի քանակն ու կոնկրետ դեպքի ակտուալությունը փոքր են:

----------


## Gayl

> Վառեցին-կախեցին-կտրտեցին: Կենդանի-կենդանի քերթեցին կաշիները: Եվ այլն:
> Դոմինի կանես, ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է: Սրբազան ինկվիզիցիան դատում էր հերետիկոսներին ու ոչնչացնում: Հազարներով: Ամբողջ խաչակրաց արշավանք կազմակերպեցին նրանց դեմ:


Շատ մեղմ է ասված, անգամ խաշել և կերել են:Աստվածաշնչում բառացիորեն ասվում է, ով ձեր դուրը չի գալիս խաշեք կամ խորովեք և համտես արեք, ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ ասում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ուսումնասիրության նյութի քանակն ու կոնկրետ դեպքի ակտուալությունը փոքր են:


Իրանց հավատալիքներն էլ մի նենց առողջ չէին:

----------

Rhayader (13.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ մեղմ է ասված, անգամ խաշել և կերել են:Աստվածաշնչում բառացիորեն ասվում է, ով ձեր դուրը չի գալիս խաշեք կամ խորովեք և համտես արեք, ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ ասում:


Դե, ռաս ասում ես, կարող է և գրված ա :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իրանց հավատալիքներն էլ մի նենց առողջ չէին:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: Հենց նոր էտ նկարի մասին էի խոսում:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե, ռաս ասում ես, կարող է և գրված ա


Հա դե որը քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս դրան էլ հավատում ես:Ինձ միայն հետաքրքիր ա, որ Քրիստոնեությունը չլիներ սատանիզմը կլինե՞ր, կարծում եմ չէր լինի, որովհետև քո ուսմունքը  փորձում է միայն աղավաղել քրիստոնեությունը և հենց դրա համար ա ստեղծվել, իսկ դու այստեղ դա ես անում, երևի հաճույք ես ստանում կամ էլ հաճույք ես ստանում երբ որոշ մարդիկ ծանր են տանում ասածներդ, չէ հանկարծ չմտածես խոսքս իմ մասին ա, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ազդվում, հիշի Քրիստոսի և Սատանայի զրույցը, Սատանան պոչը քաշում հեռանում ա, այդպես եղել ա այդպես էլ կլինի:

----------

Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), յոգի (13.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա դե որը քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս դրան էլ հավատում ես:Ինձ միայն հետաքրքիր ա, որ Քրիստոնեությունը չլիներ սատանիզմը կլինե՞ր, կարծում եմ չէր լինի, որովհետև քո ուսմունքը  փորձում է միայն աղավաղել քրիստոնեությունը և հենց դրա համար ա ստեղծվել, իսկ դու այստեղ դա ես անում, երևի հաճույք ես ստանում կամ էլ հաճույք ես ստանում երբ որոշ մարդիկ ծանր են տանում ասածներդ, չէ հանկարծ չմտածես խոսքս իմ մասին ա, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ազդվում, հիշի Քրիստոսի և Սատանայի զրույցը, Սատանան պոչը քաշում հեռանում ա, այդպես եղել ա այդպես էլ կլինի:


Դե, գրքերում ինչ ասես չի լինում :Wink: 
Գայլ, ֆլուդդ դադարեցրու:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, ֆլուդդ դադարեցրու:


Չէ սա ֆլուդ չի, ես ինքս քրիստոնեա չեմ ու քեզանից շատ եմ քննադատել եկեղեցականներին ու հայ եկեղեցականներին խոսքս նրանց տականք տեսակի մասին է, բայց մեջները հազար իսկական ազնիվ ու լավ քրիստոնեաներ կան ու չեմ ասել Նոր Կտակարանը քարոզում է, որ մարդիկ տականք դառնան, ինչու՞ ես կեղծում, որ Հին Կտակարանին կպնեիր ուրիշ կլիներ բայց դու այնպիսի գաղափարի ես կպնում, որը այս պահին մարդկության համար իդեալական է, ախպեր չես հավատում մի հավատա ճիշտ բաներ ունես ասելու ասա, բայց մի կեղծի, մի փորձի տականքների գործերը փաթաթել այդ գաղափարների վզին, անկեղծ եմ ասում, չեմ հավատում որ աշխարհում կա մի կրոն որը իր գաղափարներով ավելի իմաստուն է քան Քրիստոսի գաղափարներն են, ոնց որ Քրիստոսն է ասում. « Աստծունը Աստծուն կայսրինը կայսրին», եթե Քրիստոսը ասել է այնպիսի բան, որը թշնամություն է քարոզում ասա,թքի-մրի, բայց ախր այդպիսի բան չկա և դու փորձում ես սխալը ճիշտ սարքես ու հերիք չի մի քանի օր առաջ այնպես արեցիր, որ ամբողջ ակումբի ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնվես ու էն էլ մի քանի մարդկանց հաշվին որոնցից մեկը ես էի:

----------

յոգի (13.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> բայց մեջները հազար իսկական ազնիվ ու լավ քրիստոնեաներ կան


Իհարկե կան: Ես նույնիսկ մահմեդական ընկերներ ունեմ: Բայց դա չի փոխում այն փաստը, որ մահմեդականությունը պահանջում է՝ եթե տեսնես կամ լսես, ինչպես է մարդը խոսքի կամ գրքի մեջ անպատվում Ալլահին կամ մարգարեին, սպանիր նրան:
Կրոնները հանգամանքների բերումով մեծաքանակ մարդկանց հոգի են մտնում, ու այդ մարդկանց մեջ և՛ ազնիվներ են լինում, և՛ տականքներ: Բայց եթե նորմալ հանգամանքներում տականքների անարդարությունն ազնիվների վրդովմունքն է ծնում, կրոնը հնարավորություն է ստեղծում գրեթե ցանկացած անարդարություն որպես արդարություն ներկայացնել: Խոսքը վերաբերվում է ՀԱՏԿԱՊԵՍ քրիստոնեությանը: Օրինակ, անկապ տեղը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճը քանդելն ու տեղն ուրիշ բան սարքելն ապուշություն կլիներ: Իսկ հիմա՝ այդ տեղում եկեղեցի է եղել, դա սուրբ հող է, այդտեղ պարտադիր պետք է եկեղեցի լինի, իսկ ով հին եկեղեցին քանդել է, նզովյալ է: Պարզ ու հասարակ:



> ինչու՞ ես կեղծում


Ես ԵՐԲԵՔ ոչ մի բան չեմ կեղծում, ականջիդ օղ արա ու երբևէ չկրկնես, որովհետև հաջորդ անգամ հիմնավորում եմ պահանջելու: Իսկ երբ չկարողանաս հիմնավորել, ինձանից չնեղանաս:



> բայց դու այնպիսի գաղափարի ես կպնում, որը այս պահին մարդկության համար իդեալական է


Ինչու՞, որովհետև դու՞ ես այդպես համարում: Հիմքեր ունեմ այդպես չկարծել:



> մի փորձի տականքների գործերը փաթաթել այդ գաղափարների վզին





> «...Այսպէս, ամեն բարի ծառ բարի պտուղ է տալիս, եւ չար ծառ չար պտուղ է տալիս: Լաւ ծառը չի կարող վատ պտուղ տալ, ոչ էլ վատ ծաոը՝ լաւ պտուղ տալ: Ամէն ծառ, որ բարի պտուղ չի տալիս, կտրւում եւ կրակն է նետւում: Ուրեմն՝ իրենց գործերից կը ճանաչէք նրանց»:
> *Մատթէոս 7:15-20*


Ես Նոր Կտակարանի ասածն եմ անում՝ չար պտուղ տված ծառը կտրում ու կրակն եմ նետում:



> չեմ հավատում որ աշխարհում կա մի կրոն որը իր գաղափարներով ավելի իմաստուն է քան Քրիստոսի գաղափարներն են


Քանի՞ կրոն ես ուսումնասիրել, որ այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում արդեն այդքան անհավատ ես:



> եթե Քրիստոսը ասել է այնպիսի բան, որը թշնամություն է քարոզում ասա,թքի-մրի


Ասել է: Կարող եմ հիմնավորել: Մատթեոս 10:34-39: Ես էլ անում եմ:
Քրիստոսը միայն «կայսրինը կայսրին, աստծունն աստծուն» ու «մի արա ուրիշներին էն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ ուրիշները քեզ անեն» չի ասել: Ինքն իրականում շաաաաաաատ տարբեր բաներ ա ասել, եթե Նոր Կտակարանին հավատանք :Wink: 



> մի քանի օր առաջ այնպես արեցիր, որ ամբողջ ակումբի ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնվես


Ես գրանցմանս օրվանից առանց այդ էլ Ակումբի (նամանավանդ ադմինիստրացիայի) ուշադրության կենտրոնում եմ :LOL:  ինչն ինձ այդքան էլ չի ուրախացնում:

----------


## յոգի

> Քրիստոսի և Սատանայի զրույցը, Սատանան պոչը քաշում հեռանում ա, այդպես եղել ա այդպես էլ կլինի:


Սատանա ընդհանարապես գոյություն չունի, այդ անվանումը հրեաներն են հորինել, ինչպես նաև սատանիզմի ««գիտությունը»»... Դա ավելի խորը գիտելիք է...
Քրիստոսի և սատանայի զրույցը ավելի շատ երևույթական է քան Իրական...

----------

Gayl (13.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ ոք չի քննարկում, թե ինչու էին, ասենք, ացտեկները հավատում Կեցալկոատլին:


 վախենում էին իրենց ստեղծած աստծուց... :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (13.03.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> վախենում էին իրենց ստեղծած աստծուց..


Կետցալկոատլին քչից շատից սիրում էին` ինքը մարդկանց հետ լավ էր, տարբեր բաներ էր սովորացնում, ասենք մաիս աճացնել:

Վախենում էին Կոատլի մրցակից Տեցկատլիպօկայից - ինքը ժամանակի, խավարի, պատերազմի, գեղեցկության, յագուարների, գիշերներով յագուար դարձող մարդկանց ու սև մոգության աստվածն էր: 

Հրես իրա դիմակը

----------

Rhayader (13.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե կան: Ես նույնիսկ մահմեդական ընկերներ ունեմ: Բայց դա չի փոխում այն փաստը, որ մահմեդականությունը պահանջում է՝ եթե տեսնես կամ լսես, ինչպես է մարդը խոսքի կամ գրքի մեջ անպատվում Ալլահին կամ մարգարեին, սպանիր նրան:
> Կրոնները հանգամանքների բերումով մեծաքանակ մարդկանց հոգի են մտնում, ու այդ մարդկանց մեջ և՛ ազնիվներ են լինում, և՛ տականքներ: Բայց եթե նորմալ հանգամանքներում տականքների անարդարությունն ազնիվների վրդովմունքն է ծնում, կրոնը հնարավորություն է ստեղծում գրեթե ցանկացած անարդարություն որպես արդարություն ներկայացնել: Խոսքը վերաբերվում է ՀԱՏԿԱՊԵՍ քրիստոնեությանը: Օրինակ, անկապ տեղը Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճը քանդելն ու տեղն ուրիշ բան սարքելն ապուշություն կլիներ: Իսկ հիմա՝ այդ տեղում եկեղեցի է եղել, դա սուրբ հող է, այդտեղ պարտադիր պետք է եկեղեցի լինի, իսկ ով հին եկեղեցին քանդել է, նզովյալ է: Պարզ ու հասարակ:


Մարդիկ կրոնը օգտագործում են, բայց դա բուն գաղափարի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, ինչքան էլ ազնիվ գաղափար լինի մեկա կգտնվեն տականքներ ովքեր այն կկեղծեն ու իրենց ուզածով կսարքեն: 




> Ես ԵՐԲԵՔ ոչ մի բան չեմ կեղծում, ականջիդ օղ արա ու երբևէ չկրկնես, որովհետև հաջորդ անգամ հիմնավորում եմ պահանջելու: Իսկ երբ չկարողանաս հիմնավորել, ինձանից չնեղանաս:


Հլը մի հատ ստոպ տուր, ոտքդ գազից հանի թե չէ կստիպեմ, էտ էր պակաս քեզանից նեղանայի, իսկ հիմա կհիմնավորեմ ինչու եմ այդպես ասում երրորդ անգամ կրկնելով հարցս, ապացուցիր, որ Քրիստոսը ասել է վառեք օրինակ Գալիլեյին, այ երբ կապացուցես կասեմ ներող կլինես, բայց քանի դեռ չես կարողանում պացուցել ուրեմն ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխում:



> Ինչու՞, որովհետև դու՞ ես այդպես համարում: Հիմքեր ունեմ այդպես չկարծել:


Դե որ հիմք ունես ուրեմն հիմնավորիր:




> Ես Նոր Կտակարանի ասածն եմ անում՝ չար պտուղ տված ծառը կտրում ու կրակն եմ նետում:
> 
> Քանի՞ կրոն ես ուսումնասիրել, որ այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում արդեն այդքան անհավատ ես:
> 
> Ասել է: Կարող եմ հիմնավորել: Մատթեոս 10:34-39: Ես էլ անում եմ:
> Քրիստոսը միայն «կայսրինը կայսրին, աստծունն աստծուն» ու «մի արա ուրիշներին էն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ ուրիշները քեզ անեն» չի ասել: Ինքն իրականում շաաաաաաատ տարբեր բաներ ա ասել, եթե Նոր Կտակարանին հավատանք


Էտ լավ ես անում, որ չարը վառում ես , հետո՞:




> Ես գրանցմանս օրվանից առանց այդ էլ Ակումբի (նամանավանդ ադմինիստրացիայի) ուշադրության կենտրոնում եմ ինչն ինձ այդքան էլ չի ուրախացնում:


Էտ արդեն ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, ես միայն ասում եմ որ դու իմ հաշվին անուն չհանես իմ անունը մի տուր քանի որ դու սուտ նախադասություն ես գրել:

----------

յոգի (11.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սատանա ընդհանարապես գոյություն չունի, այդ անվանումը հրեաներն են հորինել, ինչպես նաև սատանիզմի ««գիտությունը»»... Դա ավելի խորը գիտելիք է...
> Քրիստոսի և սատանայի զրույցը ավելի շատ երևույթական է քան Իրական...


Ես սատանա ասելով չարը նկատի ունեմ, իսկ սատանզիմի պահով լիովին համաձայն եմ:

----------

յոգի (23.03.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Ըստ որոշ դիտարկումների թեման շեղվել է բուն նպատակից, դարձել կռվահարթակ: Մինչ մոդերատորի օնլայն լինելն ու զբաղվելը, կամ էլ իմ ժամանակ գտնելն ու զբաղվելը թեման փակվում է, հետագա ճակատագիրը կորոշվի զբաղվելուց հետո:*

----------

Rhayader (14.03.2010)

----------

